# اسس تصميم شبكات الحريق



## محمد العطفي (1 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم جميعا 

قال رسول الله صلي الله علية وسلم (اذا مات ابن آدم انقطع عمله الا من ثلاث ... الحديث ، من بينها علم ينتفع به ) 
واسال الله ان يجعل ما اقوم به من مشاركات في ميزان حسناتي ، و ان يستفيد بها الجميع وانا الآن اقوم بالمشاركات واهدي هذه المعلومات لكل اعضاء المنتدي 


نبدا الدورة باذن الله تعالي
 
 تنقسم انظمة الاطفاء الي نوعين رئيسين هما :water system & gas system 
و نوع ثالث هو الـ FOAM SYSTEM 
بعد ذلك ينقسم كل نوع الي جزاين : 
manual و automatic 

وسنتعرف بالتدريج على:


 كيفية استخدام كل نظام 
 
و اين يتم استخدامه ؟ 
 
 وماهي اشتراطات الكود العالمي NFPA لكل نظام ، 
 
وماهي اسس التصميم الخاصة بكل نظام 
 




وسنبدا بالنظام الاول والاكثر شيوعا في الاستخدام وهو WATER SYSTEM وكما وضحنا ينقسم الي : AUTOMATIC متمثلا في automatic sprinkler systems و 
​ 
 MANUAL متمثلا في ثلاث : 
fire hose cabinet FHC ،
 fire hydrant ، Siamese connection ​ 
وسنبدا بانظمة الاطفاء اليدوية manual : 

صناديق إطفاء الحريق FHC​ كما ينص الكود (ملحوظة لما اقول الكود يبقي نفهم كود الNFPA ) انه توجد ثلاثة اصناف من صناديق اطفاء الحريق :

 class of stand pipe
 class A :FHC 2.5 ​ يعني لما تشوف صندوق حريق تبقي عارف هو من اي صنف ولازم تعرف انه بيوضع ف اماكن معينة وله اشتراطات ف الكود من حيث كمية المياة الخارجة منه والضغط اللي لازم يكون خارج من فتحتة الخرطوم اللي لازم تبقي عارف ا
 residual pressure هو ده الضغط اللي لازم عداد الضغط يقراه لما بتاع الدفاع المدني يجي يستلم منك في الموقع 
 في الحالة بتاعتنا في اول نوع اللي هو قياس 2.5" الضغط =7بار و لكن مسموح ببعض التجاوزات في الكود انه ممكن يقبل لحد 4.5 بار وده اللي الدفاع المدني بمصر بيشتغل بيه وكمية المياه الخارجة منه تساوي 250 جالون ف الدقيقة 250 GPM 
 وبيوضع في الاماكن التالية : عند كل المخارج والمداخل الرئيسية للمبني وعند سلالم ( درج ) الهروب ويوضع على الحوائط الخارجية حول المبني وعند ابواب الجراجات shutter door ،
والمسافة اللي نص عليها الكود بين الصندوق وابعد نقطة يمكن للصندوق ان يصل اليها اللي ف ناس كتير بتفهما غلط اللي بنسميها travel distance مسافة الارتحال وبتكون 45.7 متر وده طبعا بال throw بتاع الخرطوم وانا بقولك علشان تامن نفسك ومعظم المهندسين والمكاتب الاستشارية الكبيرة بتصمم على 35 متر 

 طبعا خد بالك كل المعلومات دي موجودة في الكود -NFPA14 
 يعني لازم يكون الكود موجود معاك وانت بتابع معايا 

 بكرة نكمل وهنشوف الصور الخاصة بالنوع الاول من الصناديق وهانزل ملف كاد فيه مشروع اتنفذ بكل المواصفات اللي قولتها

 انظر المرفقات 
 بالمناسبة باذن الله لو الموضوع عجبكو هيكون ف باور بوينت بيشرح كل الكلام ده باذن الله

 وخلي بالك من ملف الاتوكاد هو هيكون موزع الصناديق وفي بينهم OVER LAP وده صح ونت كمان لما تصمم خلي فيه تداخل علشان تامن نفسك وزي ما م سيد بيقول​


----------



## محمد العطفي (1 ديسمبر 2011)

ملف الاتوكاد موجود واتمني الكل يستفيد 
انظر المرفقات


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (2 ديسمبر 2011)

اهلا بك م محمد العطفي استمر و كلنا طلابك 
اتمني لك التوفيق 
اسلوبك جميل و سلس و نرجو ان تدعم دورتك بمرجعيات مكافحة الحريق 
و انا واثق من انك ستخرج عمل يحسب عند الله في ميزان حسناتك 
كما ارجو الزملاء المرور على موضوعاتي


----------



## ameeno (2 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك. ننتظر باقي الموضوع بتشوق, أكمل بارك الله فيك و غفر لوالديك


----------



## سامى مسعد (2 ديسمبر 2011)

اولا بارك الله فيك 
ثانيا جذبنى للموضوع من بدايته شى مهم جدا ياريت يستمر معاك بعد كده 
انك بتذكر المعلومات بدقه شديده مع السماحيه بتعته والى بيتنفذ كمان منه وده قليل قوى لما حد يشرح كده 
موضوع رائع وياريت تكمله


----------



## محمد تكيف (2 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك
الموضوع شيق للغايه
نتظر المزيد وياريت كود nfap


----------



## السنوسى منسى (2 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اسلوب سلس ومبسط ويارب يستمر


----------



## محمد العطفي (4 ديسمبر 2011)

عودا اليكم مرة اخري اخواني الاعزاء 
اتمني ان الموضوع يكون استفاد بيه ناس كتير خصوصا اللي لسه بيبدا يتعلم حريق 
واوجه الشكر للمشرف والاستاذ صبري سعيد على مشاركته ولكل من شارك برايه 
بالنسبة للكود هانزله ان شاء الله 
نكمل باقي الكلام

 صناديق الحريق

 أولا :  صناديق الحريق ذات الخرطوم قطر 1.5 بوصة "class II :FHC 1.5 
وزي ماقولت المرة اللي فاتت ان اللي يهمني أربع حاجات :
 اولا : كمية المياه المتدفقة Q والضغط P ، ومسافة الارتحال TRAVEL DISTANCE ، واماكن وجوده او استخداماته 

 بالنسبة للصناديق اللي من النوع 1.5 بوصة فمميزاتها كلاتي :

 Q =100 GPM & P =4.5 bar & T.D = 35 M with throw , take it 30 m to be safe 

 اماكن تركيبها : فهي يتم تركيبها في الطرقات والمررات الداخلية الطويلة وقاعات محاضرات الكليات وصالات الورش و الاماكن الداخلية من المصانع وصالات الانتاج ، 
 طبعا ممكن حد يسال ايه الفرق بينها والنوع اللي قبله انا اقولك :

 صناديق ال2.5 بوصة علشان تستخدمها لازم تكون مدرب على كيفية استخدامها اما صناديق ال1.5 بوصة فدي للاشخاص العاديين يعني اي حد ممكن يشغلها من افراد المبني علشان كده تلاحظ انها موجودة ف اماكن ممكن ناس مش مدربين هما اللي يستخدموها 

 طيب حاجة كمان :مين الشركات المنتجة لكلا الصناديق او اشهرهم اقولكم وربنا يجازي كل من ساهم في هذه المعلومات 
 اشهر الشركات ف السوق : siffco & bavaria وطبعا في شركات تانية كتير بس دول الاشهر 

 حاجة كمان مهمة الناس لازم تعرف ان:
الصندوق 1.5 بوصة الخرطوم بتاعه بيكون 1 بوصة زي ما كل الشركات دلوقتي مصنعاه 
 حاجة كمان النوع ال2.5 بوصة يتميز انه فيه محبس اسمه landing valve وده بيكون خارج الصندوق بركب فيه الخرطوم الكتان اما النوع 1.5 بوصة فده في محبس عادي سكينة او ball valve الي هتلاقهيم بالصور 

 النوع الثالث والاخير 
 class III 
 وهو عبارة عن صندوق يجمع بين النوع الاول والثاني (1.5 بوصة +2.5 بوصة ) وغالبا مايكون خرطوم ال2.5 بوصة منعزل في اسفل الصندوق او موضوع في rack وهقولك معلومة صغيرة تفرق بين حاجة اسمها hose reel يعني خرطوم ملفوف ف بكرة بينما hose rack يعني خرطوم موضوع و مطوي طيات و معلق ف حاضنة حاجة زي مجري او مسار ف اتجاه خطي وده زي اللي بنشوفه ف محطة المترو وبيسموه احيانا fire station لانك بتلاقي فيه طفايات حريق من نوع  CLASS I و CLASS II و هنتكلم بردو عنها ان شاء الله 

 معلومات هامة لازم تبقي عارفها 
 1- الكود بقولك ان اقصي ضغط ممكن يكون في شبكة المواسير اللي بتشتغل بنظام الصناديق هو 4.2 بار
 2-الكود بيقولك كمان ان اقصي ضغط ممكن يتحمله صندوق الحريق ال 1.5 هو 6.9 بار اللي هو اسمه residual pressure 
 3- اقل قطر للماسورة اللي بتغذي نظام يعمل بالصناديق فقط تكون 4 بوصة اللي هو اسمه الmain riser أي قائم التغذية الرئيسي
 4- اما لو كان المكان فيه نظام الصناديق و نظام الرشاشات معا يعني اسمه combined system فلازم يكون قطر ماسورة التغذية الرئيسة 6 بوصة main riser 
 5- الكود بيقولك لو كنت شغال حساباتك بطريقة الـ hydraulic calculation فممكن يكون الخط الرئيسي المغذي للنظام المشترك السابق اللي ذكرته انه يكون 4 بوصة 
 حاجة مهمة لازم تكون عارف ان فيه طريقتين انا بحسب بيها : الأولي اسمها pipe schedule و طريقة حسابات اخري اسمها ال hydraulic calculation لما نتعرف على نظام الرشاشات وندرسه هنوضح الفرق بينهم ان شاء الله 

 كل المعلومات اللي ذكرناها من الكود  NFPA 14 

 ان شاء الله هيكون فيه محاضرة خصيصا اعلمك ازاي تتعامل مع الكود ، وهندرس ايضا اهم المصطلحات اللي يجب على كل مهندس أعمال الميكانيكية mep يكون ملم بيها وكمان هيكون فيه محاضرة تعلمك ازاي تبدا تنفذ مشروع حريق 

ومابي من تقصير فمن الشيطان وما بي من توفيق فمن الله 

 ف النهاية ارجو ان اكون قد وفقت وكل الشكر والتقدير لله ثم لكل من اعانني على فهم هذا كله بالاخص المهندس القدير واستاذي الجليل م سيد حلاوة لاني اتعلمت كل الكلام ده من خلال الشغل والعمل والدراسة في شركة smg​


----------



## محمد العطفي (5 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله ف الجميع يارب تستفيد بجد ولو ليك اي سؤال اسال وان شاء الله هنجاوب عليه


----------



## mohamed mech (5 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## emmoeldin (5 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وان شاء الله يجازيك خيراً على هذه المعلومات القيمة جداً 
ونحن على شوق لباقى الشرح المميز


----------



## محمد العطفي (7 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
عودا ايكم مرة اخري ونستكمل مرة اخري موضوع مهم جدا وحرصا من الشركة على الاستفادة الكاملة من الموضوع و تاكيدا لما تم شرحه فساوافيكم باهم النقاط التي تم شرحها ولكن من الكود نفسه nfpa14 الخاص باسس واشتراطات تصميم صناديق الحريق بانواعها الثلاثة 
انظر المرفقات وقريبا جدا سنكمل باقي انظمة الاطفاء المستخدمة يدويا من قبل الافراد او الدفاع المدني


----------



## سامر الشام (15 ديسمبر 2011)

_*الله يبارك فيك م محمد العطفي ولا يحرمك من الاجر والثواب*_


----------



## great_love (15 ديسمبر 2011)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدااااااااااااااااا *​


----------



## great_love (16 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## السيد زرد (16 ديسمبر 2011)

ربنا يبارك فيك وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## waleed_ ghost (16 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك و ارجوك الا تتاخر علينا و نحن فى انتظارك


----------



## hooka (17 ديسمبر 2011)

أقوي مشاركة في حياتي اللي انت عملته يا بشمهندس
ياريت تستمر ولك كل الشكر والتقدير والدعاء باثابتك علي مجهودك الرائع


----------



## محمد العطفي (21 ديسمبر 2011)

طبعا انا لا يسعني سوي ان احمد الله الذي وفقني في تجميع هذه المعلومات وان سخر من يساعدني على ذلك بالاخص اوجه كل الشكر والتقدير لكل اعضاء شركة smg, وعلى راسهم استاذي ومعلمي المهندس القدير السيد حلاوة فهو استاذ لكل من يريد التعلم اما بعد 
نكمل باذن الله الموضوع ولكن سراحع سريعا على الجزء الماضي بسرعة شديدة 
قولنا ان لما حد يسالني في شركة او مقابلة ماهي انظمة مكافحة الحريق ؟
لا اتسرع واجاوب اجابة لا تدل على تمكني كمهندس ميكانيكا ولكن الاجابة كلاتي 
مكافحة الحريق تتم بواسطة نظامين رئيسين هما :water system &gas system 
ثم بعدذلك كل نظام يتجزائ الي نوعين رايسيين هما : manual systems &automatic systems 
نحن الان ندرس manual system of water system 
تحدثنا عن الصناديق وانواعها واسس التصميم من الكود وعن كيفية توزيعها من خلال رسمة كاد
نكمل باقي انواع الانظمة اليدوية 
*Siamese connection )breaching inlet ) *
وهي عبارة عن فتحتين من ذات قطر 2.5 بوصة توضع على الوجه الرئيسي للمبني والذي يكون ف اتجاه الشارع او اقرب نقطة تمكن الدفاع المدني من الاتصال بها 
وظيفتها تتلخص ف انه من الممكن تزويد المبني بمياه من الدفاع المدني وذلك للخط المغذي للصناديق او الخط المغذي للرشاشات ويكون مكتوب عليها ذلك 
احدي الفتحات تكون مكتوب عيها (automatic system) ,والاخري كتوب عليها (standpipe system) 
هتلاقي ف المرفقات صور لبعض المباني اللي بتوضح كده 
وكمان هتلاقي صور من الكود فيها الرسمة التفصيلية بتاعتها وكمان هتلاقي ملف كاد فيه كيفية توضيح انها يتم توصيل فتحة منها على الرشاشات والفتحة الاخري للصناديق وكمان ليها اسم تاني بيسموها fire department connection وده مسماها ف الكود nfpa14 ,وطبعا زي ماتوعدنا انك تزاكر الكود انا هاديلك المرجع او الدليل وانت يا بطل عليك انك تضيف اكتر وتاكد ان 
قوة المهندس ف التصميم او التنفيذ تعبر عن مدي قرايته للكود وحفظ اماكن المعلومات ودايما يبقي ليك مرجع ف كلامك 
هنكمل المرة الجاية ان شاء الله اخر حاجة من نظمة الاطفاء اليدوية و هو حاجة بنشوفها كلنا كتير ولكن ممكن كتير منا مش عارف ايه اسمها والحاجة دي اسمها (عسكري الحريق ) (fire hydrant ) 
,,وهنتكلم عن النوعين الخاصين بيه سواء private & local 
يارب الموضوع تستفيد بيه الناس خصوصا الناس المبتدئة لانك لازم توصل المعلومة للمبتدئ قبل المحترف وجزا الله خيرا استاذي ومعلمي م السيد حلاة


----------



## الأشقر الغامض (21 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي العزيز جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد العطفي (22 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو ان ينال الموضوع افادة الجميع كما اسال الله ان يستفيد الجميع من المعلومات وما من توفيق الا من الله عز وجل 
نكمل موضوعنا عن انظمة الاطفاء اليدوية
fire hydrant عسكري الحريق : وهو عبارة عن وصلة يتم توصيلها من غرفة المضخات لتغذيته ويكون الخط المغذي له لا يقل عن 4 بوصة ويكون على مسافة لا تتجاوز 50قدم من المبني المراد حمايته 
ماهي وظيفته 
في حالة استخدامه ك private hydrant العسكري الخاص بالمبني اي انه يستخدم للمبني المراد حمايته فقط ولكن يوجد نوع اخر اسمه ال local hydrant وده اللي كلنا بنشوفه ف الشارع وناس كتير مش عارفة ايه لازمته غير انهم بيسموه حنفية الحريق 
المهم ان النوع الاول يتم توصيلة بخط الطرد الخارج من الطلمبات ويكون معدل التغذية له Q=250gpm 
اي بمثابة صندوق حريق من النوع الاول 2.5 بوصة وبالفعل من احد استخداماته ان في بعض المصانع ف 6 اكتوبر تستخدمه فكرة عمله ف انه يتم استخدامه من قبل افراد الدغاع المدني اما مباشرة من الخرطوم الي الجزا المراد اطفائه او استخدامه لسحب المياه منه بواسطة الpump بتاعة المطافي واطفاء الحرائق بالمبني 
النوع الثاني هو نفس فكرة النوع الاول ولكن الخط المغذي له اولا قادم من مياه البلدية (خط الماء العمومي المغذي للمكان ) ويكون غالبا لا يقل عن 8 بوصة ولكن لا يكون مضغوط وتقوم مضخة الدفاع المدني بسحب المياه منه وتوصيلها الي Siamese connection ومن ثم انه يكون بمثابة خزان للمياه ف حالة فقد مياه الخزان الموجود ف المبني وايضا انتهاء خزان المطافي ايضا 
علشان تفهم الموضوع اكتر هتلاقي ملف باور بوينت شارح بالتفصيل مكوناته والصورة من الكود nfpa13E 
باذن الله تعالي سيتم عمل مراجعة كاملة ف صورة معلومات خفيفة لابد لاي مهندس يكون عارفها 
وخلي بالك لما تسمع كلمة stand pipe تفهم على طول ان فيه صناديق حريق 
كل الشكر والتقدير لكل من ساهم ف تقديم هذه المادة العلمية العملية من افراد شركة smg 
وانتظرو المزيييييييييييييييييد جدااااااااااااااا ف الايام القادمة


----------



## asd_zxc (22 ديسمبر 2011)

ربنا يجازيك خير يا مهندس محمد العطف....موضوع جميل فعلا وممتاز وشيق....لكن عندى استفسار هو ليه بعد كل كلمتين حاشر اسم شركة smg دى فى كلامك .....احنا ناس مهندسين ونفهم الاسلوب ده ....يعنى حضرتك لو عايز تقدم علم لوجه الله ....كلنا هنقدرك ونحترمك ....انما الاسلوب ده ملتوى ورخيص....عيب يا هندسه خاطب الناس على قدر عقولهم...وبعدين smg دى سوبر مان الشركات...ولو كده فين سابقة اعمالكم وفين انتم من التشيد والبناء ....والشركة دى واقعة فى اى فئه من تصنيف الشركات.....كفايه كده وقدم العلم لوجه الله وليس لغرض اخر فى الدعايه للوهم


----------



## altarrah82 (23 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله الخير


----------



## السيد حلاوة (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*انا اللى هرد عليك يا مهندس يا محترم*



asd_zxc قال:


> ربنا يجازيك خير يا مهندس محمد العطف....موضوع جميل فعلا وممتاز وشيق....لكن عندى استفسار هو ليه بعد كل كلمتين حاشر اسم شركة smg دى فى كلامك .....احنا ناس مهندسين ونفهم الاسلوب ده ....يعنى حضرتك لو عايز تقدم علم لوجه الله ....كلنا هنقدرك ونحترمك ....انما الاسلوب ده ملتوى ورخيص....عيب يا هندسه خاطب الناس على قدر عقولهم...وبعدين smg دى سوبر مان الشركات...ولو كده فين سابقة اعمالكم وفين انتم من التشيد والبناء ....والشركة دى واقعة فى اى فئه من تصنيف الشركات.....كفايه كده وقدم العلم لوجه الله وليس لغرض اخر فى الدعايه للوهم


 
اولا السلام عليكم
ثانيا باى حال من الاحوال ما ينفعش تستخدم الفاظ ذى حاشر وخلافه وانت بتكلم مهندس محترم يريد ان يصل معلومة للناس

ثالثا م العطفى احد افضل المهندسين المحترمين فى شركة smg

ولما طلب منى ينزل المعلومات فى المنتدى المحترم ده والى كلنا بندين له
انا بصفتى مدير الفرع طلبت منه يوضح ان المعلومات دى تتبع الشركة وده لاحقية الشركة فى ذلك حقوق ملكية وما منعت انه ينزل الحجات دى ولكن بالحفاظ على حق الشركة وبالرغم من ان الشركة لها فروع فى التدريب العملى للشركات فى كل تخصصات الميكانيكا والكهرباء الا اننا
لم نبخل باى معلومة ولو تبعت الموضوع كويس هتلاقى المعلومات نزلة باخلاص مش مجرد دعاية ذى ما انت فاهم لان اللى بينزل دعاية بينزل مقدمة تتكلم عنه مش شرح مفصل

واخيرا حتى لو كانت دعاية فهو حق للشركة انها تفيد الناس وتعلن عن نفسها

اما سابقة الاعمال فهى والحمد لله كثيرة ويكفى ان الشركة لها ثلاث فروع فى مصر والسعودية
بالرياض وفى دبى 

وصدقنى انا ما كلن يجب ارد عليك وخصوصا باسلوبك هذا ولكن انا رديت للافاضل فى المنتدى

هداك الله ولما تتابع المنتدى كويس هتعرف الشغل اللى بينزل من الشركة واد ايه فى حرص اننا نعلم الناس ولكن مع الحفاظ على حقوق الشركة


----------



## mohamedtop (23 ديسمبر 2011)

والله حاجة تحرق الدم ان لسه فى ناس بتتكلم بالطريقة دى طب وايه يعنى لما المهندس العطفى يحط اللوجو
الخاص بالشركة انا لو مكانه مش منزل اى حاجة المنتدى مادام فى ناس بتبخس مجهود الشركة وعظيم الشكر
للمهندس حلاوة على مجهوده الواضح فى المنتدى واقسم بالله انا لااعرف الشركة او اى من المهندسين الافاضل 
العاملين بها ثم من المفترض ان اركز على محتوى الموضوع مش اللوجو والف شكر للمهندس العطفى


----------



## asd_zxc (23 ديسمبر 2011)

السيد حلاوة قال:


> اولا السلام عليكم
> ثانيا باى حال من الاحوال ما ينفعش تستخدم الفاظ ذى حاشر وخلافه وانت بتكلم مهندس محترم يريد ان يصل معلومة للناس
> 
> ثالثا م العطفى احد افضل المهندسين المحترمين فى شركة smg
> ...


 



شكرا علي سعة صدرك يا مهندس سيد......
لكن انا بأكد لحضرتك انك لسه بتبيع الوهم ....وsmg ا هى الا مركز كورسات ...مش اكتر ....كفاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايه كفااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايه كفاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايه:59:


----------



## السيد حلاوة (23 ديسمبر 2011)

نفسى افهم بس حضرتك محروق كده ليه هل انت خايف على اخوانك فى المنتدى متشكرين يا سيدى
وللا يا بنى فى طار ليك عندى مش فاهم حضرتك زعلان ليه والله انا ما اتخيل فى الدنيا ان لسة فيها حاقدين بهذا الشكل انت شوشت على الناس فى المنتدى وبصراحة انا بطلب من ادارة المنتدى طردك لان المكان هنا لا وجود لامثالك وربنا يسمحك وانا هسيب اعضاء المنتدى يردو عليك مرة تانية انا اسف انى اكون موجود فى مكان يقلل منى واسف ليك مرة تانية ولكل اعضاء المنتدى المبجل والله العظيم لولا انى اعرف كل المنافسين لينا فى السوق وانهم ناس محترمين كنت قلت انك تتبع احدهم ركز يبنى يمكن تتعلم حاجة تنفعك كفاية فشل وحقد هداك الله


----------



## asd_zxc (23 ديسمبر 2011)

السيد حلاوة قال:


> نفسى افهم بس حضرتك محروق كده ليه هل انت خايف على اخوانك فى المنتدى متشكرين يا سيدى
> وللا يا بنى فى طار ليك عندى مش فاهم حضرتك زعلان ليه والله انا ما اتخيل فى الدنيا ان لسة فيها حاقدين بهذا الشكل انت شوشت على الناس فى المنتدى وبصراحة انا بطلب من ادارة المنتدى طردك لان المكان هنا لا وجود لامثالك وربنا يسمحك وانا هسيب اعضاء المنتدى يردو عليك مرة تانية انا اسف انى اكون موجود فى مكان يقلل منى واسف ليك مرة تانية ولكل اعضاء المنتدى المبجل والله العظيم لولا انى اعرف كل المنافسين لينا فى السوق وانهم ناس محترمين كنت قلت انك تتبع احدهم ركز يبنى يمكن تتعلم حاجة تنفعك كفاية فشل وحقد هداك الله


 


شكرا لذوقك ....المنتدى للجميع ...مش عزبتك علشان تطالب بطردى....نتفق او نختلف فى الرأى فكلنا هنا اعضاء ومهندسين زى بعض....والمفروض لو انا حاقد ومش تمام ....خليك انت الكويس مش تظهر على حقيقتك بالسرعه دى ... خليك مؤدب انت المفروض راجل صادق ومحترم.......منافسين ؟؟؟؟هههههههه:73:


----------



## وائل الشال (23 ديسمبر 2011)

اعرض بضاعتك يا مهندس لو عندك علم ؟ ربنا يهدينا ويهديك


----------



## محمد العطفي (24 ديسمبر 2011)

الحمد لله على ماتم قوله واسال الله ان يرزقنا الاخلاص ف القول والعمل وجزا الله كل من شارك ف الدفاع او الرد عليا في غيابي وهذه خطوة تحفزني وحفز شركتيsmg باعطاء المزيد ولا نريد سوي رضا الله ونشر العلم النافع


----------



## moha.saeed11 (24 ديسمبر 2011)

*اعمل خير*

الاخوه الزملاء مهندس العطفى مهندس الكومى مهندس سيد حلاوه
شى جيد ان تكونوا شركه وقد قدم المهندس سيد العديد من المشاركات الجيده فبدلا من المشاحنات مع الزميل لماذا لايتم مد العون بعمل دورات للزملاء بالمنتدى لاعمال الصيانه والتركيبات والتصميم ويحصل زملائكم بالمنتدى على تخفيض مناسب بدلا من الاعلان عن الدورات بالجرائد المكلفه فالمنتدى واعضائه يعرفون قدركم العالى وستمدون مساعده لحديثى التخرج بسعر مناسب وكما قال الزميل سيد حلاوه فيد واستفيد وانت رجل طيب من بنها سامح الزميل واجعل عملك فى الخير وفى ميزان حسناتكو ان شاء الله


----------



## وائل البرعى (25 ديسمبر 2011)

إلى الأمام يا بشمهندس محمد العطفى وجزاك الله خيرا ومنتظرين المزيد


----------



## محمد العطفي (25 ديسمبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=300683&page=4#ixzz1hXkuekfe

الاخوه الزملاء مهندس العطفى مهندس الكومى مهندس سيد حلاوه
شى جيد ان تكونوا شركه وقد قدم المهندس سيد العديد من المشاركات الجيده فبدلا من المشاحنات مع الزميل لماذا لايتم مد العون بعمل دورات للزملاء بالمنتدى لاعمال الصيانه والتركيبات والتصميم ويحصل زملائكم بالمنتدى على تخفيض مناسب بدلا من الاعلان عن الدورات بالجرائد المكلفه فالمنتدى واعضائه يعرفون قدركم العالى وستمدون مساعده لحديثى التخرج بسعر مناسب وكما قال الزميل سيد حلاوه فيد واستفيد وانت رجل طيب من بنها سامح الزميل واجعل عملك فى الخير وفى ميزان حسناتكو ان شاء الله


جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز واشكرك على دعمك ونسال الله ان يجعل اعمالنا خالصة لوجه الله تعالي


----------



## ahmed samy (26 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


اولا


الشكر والتقدير والاحترام الى كل اعضاء شركة ‏smg
المهندس سيد عبدالحميد
المهندس محمد العطفي
المهندس ماجد الليثي
المهندس محمد عبدالسلام 

ثانيا

شهادة حق
انا وجدت عند الناس الافاضل دى مالم اجده عند كثير من البشر وهو الاخلاص فى العمل والاتقان وهم يبذلون اقصى جهدهم فى ايصال المعلومه والوصول بالمتدرب الى اعلى مستوى واشهد بانهم من الصالحين واسئل الله العظيم ان يبارك لهم فى عملهم وان يحفظهم من الحاقدين والسنة الجالهلين

ثالثا 

رسالة خاصة الى المهندس محمد العطفي
الرجاء اكمال الموضوع ولا تتعثر بلسان جاهل

​


----------



## Amrengineer (5 يناير 2012)

بشمهندس محمد العطفى - شكرا ليك على الموضوع وفعلا يستحق انك تكمله لانى متابعه معاك واعتقد ان فى ناس كتيير متابعة الموضوع برده....

ياريت ياجماعة لو فى حد مضايق من حاجة او مضايق ان فى شركة اسمها SMG يحاول مايردش على الموضوع علشان نكمله ونستفيد منه ومن ناحية الاعلان عن الشركة يابشمهندس محمد العطفى ... ده حقك ان كل شىء تكتبه تملى الدنيا حواليه باسم الشركة وممكن كمان كلامك يتكتب على صورة فيها اللوجو الخاص بالشركة علشان محدش يقدر ينسخه ولا يفكر ياخد مجهودك اللى بتتعب فيه من اجل الناس ويحطه تحت اسمه . 

واخيرا : بخصوص وضع الاعلان وانك كده بتعرض اسم الشركة للكام شخص اللى بيدخلوا الموضوع يقرأوه : فاحنا قابلين ده ...


( ملحوظة: صاحب ومشرفى المنتدى فقط هما اللى يقدروا يقولوا كده بس ويقنون او يمنعوا الاعلانات لان ده منتداهم واحنا اعضاء فى الموقع ولهم الحق فى كده وجزاهم الله خير )

شكر ليك مهندس محمد العطفى ورجاء .....كمل موضوعك

شكرا للمهندس asd_zxc بس عشان خاطر ربنا خلى الناس تكمل موضوعها او اشرحه انت وتحياتى ليك استاذى العزيز


----------



## محمد العطفي (6 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيكم اخوتي جميعا ....واسال الله ان يتقبل منا هذا العمل ويجعله خالصا لوجه الكريم 
وكل الشكر والتقدير لكل من اثني على الموضوع وانكم عندي اخوة في الله من اعرفه ومن لا اعرفه واعتذر عن التاخير ولكن نكمل باذن الله


----------



## محمد العطفي (6 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيكم اخوتي جميعا ....واسال الله ان يتقبل منا هذا العمل ويجعله خالصا لوجه الكريم 
وكل الشكر والتقدير لكل من اثني على الموضوع وانكم عندي اخوة في الله من اعرفه ومن لا اعرفه واعتذر عن التاخير ولكن نكمل باذن الله


----------



## محمد العطفي (6 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيكم اخوتي جميعا ....واسال الله ان يتقبل منا هذا العمل ويجعله خالصا لوجه الكريم 
وكل الشكر والتقدير لكل من اثني على الموضوع وانكم عندي اخوة في الله من اعرفه ومن لا اعرفه واعتذر عن التاخير ولكن نكمل باذن الله 

نكمل باذن الله تعالي ما طرحناه سابقا وساقوم بتوضيح بعض النقاط المهمة جدا والذي يجب على المهندس المبتدا او الممارس ان يفهمها جيدا ونبدا :
1-standpipe system وهو نظام المدادت ف المبني او المقصود به تجاريا (صناديق الحريق ) ويجد بالمرفقات الكتالوجات الخاصة به 
2-ارتفاع صندوق من الارض من حدود 90 سم الى 150 سم وهذا لما نص عليه الكود 
3- عند تثبيت صناديق الحريق خصوصا الخارجية اي ال 2.5 بوصة نراعي ان تكون فتحة الصندوق في اتجاه والماسورة المغذية للصندوق في الاتجاه الاخر اي المحبس يكون اما الصندوق وذلك حتي لا يعوق الحركة اثناء فتح الصندوق واستخدامه 
3-• يجب الا يقل قطر المداد عن فى انظمة المدادت من الدرجة الاولى والدرجة الثالثة عن 4".
4-• يتم تصميم النظام بحيث يحقق معدل التدفق المطلوب وعند ضغط متبقى لا يقل عن 6.9 بار عند مخرج وصلة تغذية الخراطيم 2.5" الابعد هيدروليكيا , ولايقل عن 4.5 بار عند مخرج وصلة تغذية الخراطيم 1.5" الابعد هيدروليكيا (NFPA 14), ولكن يمكن للسلطة(الدفاع المدنى) طبقا لخطط اخماد الحريق لهم ان يسمحوا ان يقل الضغط عند مخرج وصلة تغذية الخراطيم 2.5" من6.9 بار الى ان لا يقل عن 4.5 بار
5-• يتم تصميم النظام بحيث يحقق معدل التدفق المطلوب وعند ضغط متبقى لا يقل عن 4.5 بار عند مخرج وصلة تغذية الخراطيم الابعد هيدروليكيا (الكود المصرى).
6-• يجب الا يزيد الضغط المتبقى عن 6.9 بار عند و صلة تغذية خراطيم 1.5", ولايزيد عن 12.1 بار عند و صلة تغذية خراطيم 2.5" 
7-• فى حالة ان يزيدالضغط عند وصلة تغذية خراطيم عن 12.1 بار نتيجة الضغط المتبقى والضغط الاستاتيكى يجب تركيب جهازلتخفيض الضغط الى 6.9 بارللوصلات ذات قطر1.5" و12.1بار للوصلات ذات قطر2.5".
8-• يجب فى نظام المدات ان لايزيد الضغط فى اى نقطة عن 24.1 بار.
بالنسبة لوصلة المطافي او مايسمي Siamese connection يجب ان يثبت المأخذ جيدا على الحائط او القاعدة المثبت عليها بحيث لا يقل ارتفاع محور المأخذ عن 18"(457مم) ولا يزيد ارتفاعها عن 45" (1219مم).
يجب ان يكون قطر الوصلة مناسبا لعدد مداخل المأخذ وعلى الا يقل القطر عن 4" للمأخذ المكون من مدخلين . 
في النهاية ارجو ان تكون هذه المقتطفات عمت بالفائدة وذلك للتمهيد الي الانتقالي الي نظام الاطفاء بالرشاشات التلقائية ولقد جهزت له كثيرا لانه تم مناقشته من قبل الكثير من الاعضاء المحترمين ولكني باذن الله ساصيغه للجميع في صورة مبسطة وعلى قدر توفيق الله سيتم تقديمه وسنتعلم معه كيفية التصميم وكيفية توزيع الرشاشات وكيفية عمل رسم تنفيذي ولكن يشترط ان تكون ذو مهارة عالية في الاتوكاد واذكركم دائما بمراجعة الكود الخاص بالصناديق او بال stand pipe & NFPA14 زاكروه كويس لان هو اساس قوتك في الكلام مع اي استشاري او مهندس موقع 
بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## Eng.alaadinmoh (6 يناير 2012)

ربنا يجزيك الجنة ان شاء الله قول امين " حقيقة معلوماتك يا هندسة قيمة جدا و للعلم ده اول تعليق ليا في المنتدى و كان ليا الشرف انه يكون من نصيبك " اخوك في الله (علاء الدين_ السعودية)


----------



## محمد العطفي (7 يناير 2012)

eng.alaadinmoh قال:


> ربنا يجزيك الجنة ان شاء الله قول امين " حقيقة معلوماتك يا هندسة قيمة جدا و للعلم ده اول تعليق ليا في المنتدى و كان ليا الشرف انه يكون من نصيبك " اخوك في الله (علاء الدين_ السعودية)


ربنا يجازيك كل خير 
وانا بجد الي اتشرف وليا ان اتشرف واحمد الله عز وجل ان جعل اول زيارة لحضرتك على هذا الملتقي الرائع والجميل وتوجه كلمة شكر وتقدير وياريت تتابع الموضوع من البداية هتلاقي فيه كل حاجة 
وتكملة الدورة انا بحضرها وان شاء الله تستفيد 
تحياتي ليك م/علاء الدين


----------



## ابومنال عباس (7 يناير 2012)

مشكور باشمهندس محمد العطف على هذا المجهود الرايع وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك . وفى انتظارك لتكملة هذه الدرر .
بارك الله فيك اخى


----------



## دمتم بخير (7 يناير 2012)

*كلمة حق ابتغى بها وجه الله*

الحقيقه ان المحترم الاخ/م/السيد حلاوه قدم ما أفاد به كل أعضاء المنتدى بكل بساطه واخلاص وكانت كلها معلومات قيمه جدا أبهر الكل بها وبأسلوبه الشيق
والأن م/العطفى يقدم معلومات خلاصه من الأخر وموثقه من كود الحريق الشىء الذى لم يقدمه احد من قبل بهذا الشكل مع احترامى لكل ماتقدم والشكر لكل من قدم شىء والسؤال هو لماذا هذا الاحباط واللغط وهذا السب العلنى ؟
والله مش عجبك ما يقدم تفضل وساهم بالأفضل
وعلى فكره كان ممكن يعلن عن شركته او عن معهده بدون مايقدم شىء كما يفعل كثير من الاعضاء والاخ الذى اهان م/العطفى انا واثق والله اعلم انه استفاد كثيرا من م/سيد حلاوه وم/العطفى ولكن لانه عارف انه كدا كدا حصل وبيحصل على المعلومه ففعل ما فعل 
فالشكر لله اولا ثم للمهندس/سيد حلاوه والمهندس/العطفى 
واكمل وربناهوه المطلع وهوه اللى بيجاذى وبيحاسب واجعل ماتقدمه وما فعله الاخ من سب يحكم به الله يوم القيامه وصدقنى هو اول الناس اللى متشوقين لموضوعك واللى بيبحثوا عليه ولكن ذى مافيه كده فيه كده والدنيا دار ابتلاء اى اختبار وامتحان ولازم تصبر وتحتسب يا م سيد ويا م عطفى
وربنا يهدينا جميعا


----------



## محمد العطفي (8 يناير 2012)

*اسس تصميم شبكات الحريق من شركة smg*



دمتم بخير قال:


> الحقيقه ان المحترم الاخ/م/السيد حلاوه قدم ما أفاد به كل أعضاء المنتدى بكل بساطه واخلاص وكانت كلها معلومات قيمه جدا أبهر الكل بها وبأسلوبه الشيق
> والأن م/العطفى يقدم معلومات خلاصه من الأخر وموثقه من كود الحريق الشىء الذى لم يقدمه احد من قبل بهذا الشكل مع احترامى لكل ماتقدم والشكر لكل من قدم شىء والسؤال هو لماذا هذا الاحباط واللغط وهذا السب العلنى ؟
> والله مش عجبك ما يقدم تفضل وساهم بالأفضل
> وعلى فكره كان ممكن يعلن عن شركته او عن معهده بدون مايقدم شىء كما يفعل كثير من الاعضاء والاخ الذى اهان م/العطفى انا واثق والله اعلم انه استفاد كثيرا من م/سيد حلاوه وم/العطفى ولكن لانه عارف انه كدا كدا حصل وبيحصل على المعلومه ففعل ما فعل
> ...


الحمد لله الذي سخر لنا من يدافع عنا واسال الله ان يجعلنا كما قلت واعلم اخي في الله ان مانقدمه لا نبغي فيه سوي رضا المولي عز وجل فان اعضاء المنتدي قدمو المزيد وها نحن نسير على دربهم وكما علمني استاذي الفاضل م/سيدحلاة ان ما كان لله فهو يصل لعباد الله وماكان لعباد الله لا يصل الي الله اللهم ارزقنا الاخلاص واكرر اعتزاري عن التاخير لان بجد موضوع الرشاشات التقائية فيه كلام كتير ويارب اقدر ابسطه في اسهل صورة


----------



## djmai (8 يناير 2012)

اشكر كل المهندسين الأعزاء و الأحباء المحترمين وكل اعضاء
شركة ‏smg
المهندس سيد عبدالحميد
المهندس محمد العطفي
المهندس ماجد الليثي
المهندس محمد عبدالسلام وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## محسن فضل (8 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى محمود 88 (8 يناير 2012)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة ، متابع بشدة

* بس برجاء إعادة صياغة الضغوط فى شكل نقاط ، يعني مثلا الضغط عند النقطة كذا لا يقل عن .... ولا يزيد عن ....

بصراحة إتلخبط فى النقطة دي


----------



## أحمد أشرف سعد (8 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا مهندس العطفى والمهندس سيد حلاوة وكل الزملاء بالمنتدى على حرصهم على الاستفاده من المهندسين الفاضل وأدعوا الله أن يهدى الجميع


----------



## eng.moohamed (8 يناير 2012)

مشكور ياهندسة وجزاك الله عنا خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد العطفي (8 يناير 2012)

مصطفى محمود 88 قال:


> شكرا على المعلومات القيمة ، متابع بشدة
> 
> * بس برجاء إعادة صياغة الضغوط فى شكل نقاط ، يعني مثلا الضغط عند النقطة كذا لا يقل عن .... ولا يزيد عن ....
> 
> بصراحة إتلخبط فى النقطة دي


بص يا هندسة من غير لخبطة ركز معايا 
1-الضغط في شبكة الحريق لا يتعدى 24بار عند اى نقطة فى نظام stand pipe system
2- اقصي ضغط يتحمله صندوق الحريق ال 2.5 بوصة لا يتعدي 12.1 بار والضغط الذي يتم السماح به للسلطات المصرية 4.5 بار وذلك عند ابعد صندوق 
2- اقصي ضغط يتحمله صندوق الحريق ال 1.5 بوصة لا يتعدي 6.9 بار والضغط الذي يتم السماح به للسلطات المصرية 4.5 بار وذلك عند ابعد صندوق
في حالة زيادة الضغط عن هذه القيمة يتم تركيب مخفض ضغط 
3- كمية الماء الخارجة من الصندوق ال2.5 بوصة هي 250 جالون عند ضغط 4.5 بار (الدفاع المدني المصري) 
3- كمية الماء الخارجة من الصندوق ال1.5بوصة هي 100جالون عند ضغط 4.5 بار (الدفاع المدني المصري) 
وممكن تدخل على الكود nfpa 14 وهتلاقي في المشاركات دليلك في استخدام الكود للنقاط السابقة 
يارب اكون افدتك


----------



## عاطف 58 (9 يناير 2012)

الله يجازيك ياباش مهندس / محمد العطفي وكذلك أستاذنا السيد حلاوه كل خير ويجعله في ميزان حسناتكم ويرزقكم حسن خاتمة في حسن خلق في حسن جوار النبي - مجهود راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع .


----------



## مصطفى محمود 88 (9 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ، وضحت الصورة


----------



## محمد العطفي (9 يناير 2012)

الحمد لله ان الصورة وضحت يا م مصطفي محمود ولو ليك اي استفسار عن اي حاجة اسال ومهيمكش 
بالتوفيق ليك ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد العطفي (9 يناير 2012)

الحمد لله ان الصورة وضحت يا م مصطفي محمود ولو ليك اي استفسار عن اي حاجة اسال ومهيمكش 
بالتوفيق ليك ان شاء الله


----------



## المهندس الرياضي (10 يناير 2012)

كلك نور


----------



## عمران احمد (10 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته

جزاكم الله كل خير على كل هذه المعلومات القيمه و اسال الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم ان يرزقكم الفردوس الاعلى من الجنه " فهو ولى ذلك و القادر عليه"

اما بالنسبه الى ما حدث من شد و جذب بين بعض من الاخوه الاعضاء :- 

فأنى صراحه لا اجد داعى لما حدث و اسال الله العظيم ان تتسع صدورنا الى بعضنا و ان نسامح بعصنا البعض و اذا كان بعض الاعضاء له نقض او استفسار عن معلومه ما او تعليق فليكن باسلوب رقيق سهل حتى لا نظلم شخصا اعطاه الله علما فلم يبخل به على احده و جزاهم الله جميعا خير الجزاء 

و الله الموفق الى ما يحبه و يرضاه

و ننتظر منكم جميعا المزيد


----------



## محمد العطفي (10 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا م /عمران وشكرا جدا على مداخلتك


----------



## اميرة الفولاذ11 (10 يناير 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## دمتم بخير (12 يناير 2012)

*متشوقين يام/العطفى*

فينك يا م/العطفى والله متشوقين لشرحك وجماله
انا عارف انك بتجهز ولكن اعزرنى من كتر ما كلامك واضح ومفيد انا مستعجل
فأسرع أكرمك الله
وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## محمد العطفي (12 يناير 2012)

دمتم بخير قال:


> فينك يا م/العطفى والله متشوقين لشرحك وجماله
> انا عارف انك بتجهز ولكن اعزرنى من كتر ما كلامك واضح ومفيد انا مستعجل
> فأسرع أكرمك الله
> وجزاك الله كل الخير


جزاك الله خيرا خلاص اخي الكريم لقد انتهيت من التحضير ولكن يبقي المراجعة واكرر اسفي واعتزاري عن التاخير 
سامحوني على التاخير وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## اميرة الفولاذ11 (13 يناير 2012)

شكررررررررررا


----------



## Amrengineer (13 يناير 2012)

مش هقدر اقولك غير تسلم ايدك يابشمهندس محمد 

ودى هدية منى بقى بمناسبة شرح الفاير وقوة الموضوع

يالله عاوزينك بقى توزع sprinklers على اسمك او F.H.C







واصل تقدمك


أنت







تحياتى
م/عمرو عبد الحميد


----------



## مروان البنا (13 يناير 2012)

جزاكم خير يا بشمهندس محمد عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## محمد العطفي (13 يناير 2012)

بجد شكرا والف شكر والله يا م/عمرو عبدالحميد دخلت قلوبنا بسرعة وبحد نشكرك على دعمك واظن ده كتير عليا الف الف الف شكر على المداخلة الرائعة بل الاروع في اي مداخة شوفتها في الملتقي 
جزاك الله كل خير على هذا الهدية اجمل واحلي هدية وصلتني بجد 
تحياتى


----------



## Amrengineer (13 يناير 2012)

محمد العطفي قال:


> بجد شكرا والف شكر والله يا م/عمرو عبدالحميد دخلت قلوبنا بسرعة وبحد نشكرك على دعمك واظن ده كتير عليا الف الف الف شكر على المداخلة الرائعة بل الاروع في اي مداخة شوفتها في الملتقي
> جزاك الله كل خير على هذا الهدية اجمل واحلي هدية وصلتني بجد
> تحياتى




ده اقل واجب والله يبشمهندس محمد وان شاء الله فى تقدم دايما 

تحياتى العطرة


----------



## محمد العطفي (13 يناير 2012)

*اسس تصميم شبكات الحريق من شركة smg*

السلام عليكم اخواني الاعزاء اقدم اليكم كل الاسف والاعتزار عن التاخير ولما اشتقت اليكم كثيرا واتمني ان اكون قد وفقني الله في ما مضي واساله بفضله ورضاه ان يوفقني في القادم انه نعم المولي ونعم الوكيل 
اما بعد 
نكمل بفضل الله تعالي مسيرتنا في دورة الحريق والمقدمة اليكم من شركة المقاولات smg 
تكلمنا سابقا عن انظمة الاطفاء اليدوية والمتمثلة في صناديق الحريق ووصلة سياميز او (وصلة الحكومة ) وعسكري الحريق وتعرضا لما نص عليه الكود وما تسمح به السلطات في التصميم وما ينصح به المكاتب الاسشارية وشركات المقاولات في التنفيذ وتعرفنا على الكاتالوجات الخاصة بكل جزء وتسمي هذه الانظمة عموما بال stand pipe sys.
حان الوقت لتعرف على انظمة المرشات التلقائية المائية water sprinkler system والذي بدا استخدامها بشكل فعال في الاونة الاخيرة لما تنتج عنه اضرار وخسائر من حدوث الحرائق في شتي المجالات 
ودعونا نلقي بعض المعلومات الخفيفة والتي لاغني عنها عند التعامل مع انظمة المرشات التلقائية المائية وهي ستكون في صورة اسئلة والاجابات عنها ستكون في صورة مبسطة سهلة الفهم والحفظ وكما تعودنا سابقا ان كل ما سنقدمه له المرجعية من الكود او من خبرة المهندسين المحترمين او ما يوصي به اساتذة هذا العلم 
السؤال الاول : ماهي انظمة المرشات التلقائية المائية ومم تتكون وما هي انواعها ؟؟ 
الاجابة : 
-انظمة المـرشـات المائية التلقـائية هي عبارة عن انظمةللحماية من الحـرائق وتعمل تلقائيا عند الانذا بوجود حريق وذلك في حالة وجود نظام مزدوج الحماية (هنعرف يعني ايه حالا)
- و تتكون بشكل عــام مــن نظام متكامل من
1- شبكة أنابيب يتم تصميمها حسب المواصفة القياسية الأمريكية (NFPA13) وبالنسبة لنواع المواسير المستخدمة في الحريق تكون مواسير سيملس جدول 40 (زي مابيقولو في المقاولات ) ويوجد منها الصيني والاوكراني والروسي وتتفاوت الاسعار طبقا للقطر او التخانة (thickness ) ولبد المنشا (خد بالك في مواسير في السوق سيملس ومواسير لحام الحريق بنستخدم السيملس ) 
ملحوظة مهمة يا جماعة انا بتكلم بلغة السوق علشان الناس الي متخرجين جديد او اللي لسة بادئين في المجال لما يروحو يشتغلو او يعمله مقابلات في اي شركة ربنا يكرمهم وصاحب الشركة يحس انه مهندس شاطر لكن الكلام العلمي مفيش اسهل من اني اجيب كلمتنين من النت وترجمهم انا عاوز الناس تستفيد علشان ربنا يسهلم في الشغل وفي نفس الوقت هتلاقي كلامي ليه ترجمة من الكود NFPA ) 
2-رشاشات sprinkler وهي الجزء الذي يقوم بعملية اخماد الحريق عن طريق انه يقوم بالسماح للماء بالتدفق بضغط معين وكمية مياه معية ومنها انواع متعددة على حسب الاستخدام والديكور والشكل فمثلا على حسب الشكل او الاداء 
(PENDET &UPRIGHT &CONCEALED AND SIDE WALL )) ولما نيجي نشوف على حسب الاستخدام فمثلا ال UPRIGHT بستخدمه في الجراشات والمخازن والاماكن الذي يخشي انكسار الزجاجة الموجود في فوهة الرشاش ويؤدي ذلك الي تدفق الماء من الرشاش دون حدوث حريق .
اما الPENDET وهو الشائع ف الاستخدام وده يستخدم في كثير من الاماكن زي المكاتب غيرها 
اما الSIDE WALL بستخدمه في حالة لو مفيش عندي سقف ساقط او مش هعرف امشي المواسير من فوق سقف مكان او المكان بتاعي معمول على هيئة حاجة بيسموها دوبلكس او double height بالتالي شبكة المواسير هتكون جانبية 
الكونسيلد في الديكور والاماكن الي مش عاوز اظهر فيها شكل الرشاش ودي في الاماكن المهمة فقط خد بالك من فقط دي (قصر الرئاسة وقاعات اجتماعات كبار المسؤولين واي حاجة فيها مظاهر ) 
انا عاوزك تركز معايا وتكتب وتلخص اول باول علشان متوهش انا لسة بتكلم عن الرشاش
في حاجة كمان مهمة لازم تعرفها في الرشاش وهي ان في الوان هتلاقيها في الزجاجة الي فيها السائل وكل لون ليه درجة حرارة بيتمدد عندها مثلا اللون الاحمر (57:77 C ) واللون الاخضر او الاصفر (79:107 ) وده غالبا بيستخدم في المطابخ او حاجة فيها درجة حرارة عالية بطبيعة المكان .
الاقطار الشائعة في الاستخدام في الرشاشات هي 2/1 بوصة و4/3 بوصة وده هنعرفه بالتفصيل لما نتعرض للحسابات الهيدروليكية .
اشهر الشركات المصنعة والتي يتم اخذ بالموافقة عليها هي reliable وهتلاقي في المرفقات كتالوج خاص بالشركة دي للرشاشات 
3-المحابس والوصلات ودي ليها محاضرة كاملة لما نيجي نتكلم عن المضخات ولكن اللي يهمني في المحابس دلوقتي في نظام الاطفاء التلقائي حاجة كلنا بنسمعها كتير اسمها (الزونة ودي اي مكان فيه رشاشات وقبل منها ZCV)او ZONE CONTROL VALVE ودي ليها اهمية جامدة جدا لانها اول حاجة بتتحكم في الماء الي هيغذي الشبكة القادم من الخط الرئيسي لانها بها مجموعة محابس هنقولهم بالترتيب 
*اولا (CONTROL VALVE OR GATE VALVE WITH TAMPER SWITCH) 
*وده محبس يتحكم في مرور الماء الي الزونة وموجود عليه تامبر سويتش وده فايدته علشان لو حد فكر يقفل المحبس يرسل اشارة او يعطي انذار انه يوجد عمل تخريبي وبيكون متوصل على العمود القلووظ الي موجود في محبس البوابة (OS&Y gate valve ) 
ثانيا (non return valve or check valve ) محبس عدم الرجوع وده يقوم بالسماح للماء بمرور في اتجاه واحد ويمنع حدوث back flow الي ممكن تسبب ظاهرة الwater hummer 
*ثالثا (pressure gauge )* وده فايدته لمعرفة الضغط الداخل الي الزونة ولو الضغط زاد عن 12 بار اقوم بتركيب مخفض للضغط pressure regulating valve 
رابعا (flow switch ) وده فايدته انه بيعطي اشارة للتحرك الماء وهتلاقي في المرفقات فيديو بيوضح طريقة تركيبه وشرح ليه 
*خامسا (test and drain valve )* وه محبس بيقوم بوظيفتين اول وظيفة من خلاله يتم تصفية الشبكة لانه متوصل بفرع بخط الdrain ومنه ايضا فيه زجاجة بيان بتوضح مدي نظافة الماء وعدم وجود رواسب او طفيليات وده الي بيعرفني متي اقوم بتغير الماء الموجود في الشبكة وثاني وظيفة نستطيع بعمل اختبار للرشاش لانه يوجد به فتحة يركب فيها الرشاش واستطيع عمل اختبار مبداي للشبكة ولجودة الرشاش 

4- المضخات وبرده دي هنتكلم عنها بالتفصيل وهعلمك ازاي تكون اولا مهندس جامد جدا في رسم غرفة المضخات وفي نفس الوقت مقاول كبير لما تيجي تنفذها 
*-وبالنسبة لانواع انظمة الاطفاء المائية التلقائية فهي كالاتي 
*1- wet pipe system وهو النظام المعروف باسمه النظام الرطب :اي ان الماء يوجد في شبكة الرشاشات وفي الخط الرئيسي المغذي للشبكة وهو نظام شائع الاستخدام في مصر والدول المعتدلة مناخها اي (درجة الحرارة لاتتعدي ال70 درجة سيليزيوس ولا تقل عن 4 درجات سيليزيوس ) وفي حالة وجود حريق وارتفاع درجة الحرارة في المكان عن قيمة معينة تتدفق المياه مباشرة من رؤوس الرشاشات الموجود بالشبكة 
2- dry pipe system ويعرف بالنظام الجاف : اي انه لا يوجد ماء في شبكة الرشاشات المتصلة بالخط الرئيسي المغذي له ولكن تكون مملؤة لاهواء او النيتروجين المضغوط وفي حالة وجود حريق وارتفاع درجات الحرارة تنكسرbulb وهي الزجاجة المملؤة بالسائل القابل للتمدد في الرشاش ويخرج الهاوء في الاول وبالتالي الضغط قل في الشبكة فيقوم محبس التحكم باعطاء اشارة للفتح وتدفق المياه 
3- deluge system ويسمي بنظام الغمر الكلي والذي يستخدم بكثرة في الاماكن التي تحتاج الي كمية غزيرة من الماء وتكون رؤوش الرشاشات فيها ذات طابع خاص في كونها لا توجد بها زجاجاة بل تكون فوهات مفتوحة تسمح بمرور الماء بها بعد وجود حريق واعطاء اشارة لمحبس التحكم بالفتح وهذا المظام يوجد معه نظام الانذار الكهربي fire alarm والذي يتمثل في smoke detector & heat detector 
4- pre-action system وهو يعرف بنظام الحماية المزدوج وهذا يستخدم بكثرة في الاماكن التي تكون ذات اهمية مثل غرف الكومبيوتر او مكاتب بها اوراق مهمة 
فكرة عمله هو انه نظام به شبكة رشاشات ذات السائل الموجود بزجاجة اي رشاش عادي ولا يوجد ماء متصل برؤوس المرشات ولكن يوجد هواء او نيتروجين مضغوط وايضا يوجد نظام الانذار الكهربي كما في النظام السابق ولكن في هذا النظام صمام التحكم لا يسمح بمرور الماء الا في حاجة حدوث نقص في النضغط بالاضافة اي اشارة من احد الحساسات حتي لايسمح بمرور الماء اثناء حدوث اي انذار كاذب يتمثل في انكسار بعض الرشاشت او تصاعد دخان من شخص مدخن 
وبكده نكون عرفنا انواع المرشات المائية التلقائية وعرفنا كمان انواع الرشاشات وما هي مكونات النظام التلقائي 
في المرة القادمة باذن الله تعالي هنعرف السؤال الثاني ونبدا نجاوب عليه 
نزل المرفقات كلها علشان الصورة تكون واضحة عند كل نقطة اتكلمنا فيها 
وكما تعودنا هتلاقي ملخص تعرف منه تدخل الكود ازاي وهتلاقي ايضا صور وكتالوجات خاصة بالاجزاء الي اتكلمنا عنها


----------



## محمد العطفي (13 يناير 2012)

*اسس تصميم شبكات الحريق من شركة smg*

اهم شيئ تكون بتنزل الحاجات دي وتفتحها وتزاكر معايا وان شاء الله هتكون مهندس حريق سواء تصميم او تنفيذ 100 /100 ان شاء الله 
نزل المرفقات كلها


----------



## محمد العطفي (13 يناير 2012)

هناجل موضوع الملخص من الكود دلوقتي علشان نكون اتكلمنا عن كل حاجة فيه علشان متلخبطش نفسك في بعض النقك الي لسة ما اتملكناش عنها المرة القادمة باذن الله تعالي هتلاقي الملخص اما بالنسبة للفيديوهات انا محتاج حد يرفعهم انا هابعتهم على الميل وهو يرفعهم على اي موقع علشان نكون كلنا ينساعد ان الموضوع يوصل للناس كلها 
وربنا يوفق الجميع


----------



## محمد العطفي (14 يناير 2012)

انا ملاحظ ان الموضوع مش عليه اقبال زي الموضوع السابق .....ياريت لو في حاجة مش واضحة ننقاشها مع الزملاء ....في انتظار ارائكم


----------



## eng.moohamed (14 يناير 2012)

شرح رائع جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا وبسيط وقيم وجزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عمران احمد (15 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم اجمعين

ما شاء الله شرح رائع و اتمنى لك و لجميع اعضاء المنتدى التوفيق و البركه " فهما تمام فضل الله على المرء "

و تقبل الله منكم صالح الاعمال

و الى الامام دائما و ننتظر منكم المزيد


----------



## ابومنال عباس (15 يناير 2012)

لك منى جزيل الشكر على هذا الشرح المميز


----------



## محمد العطفي (15 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .............وبالله عليكم تزاكرو علشان المرة الجاية هتكون محاضرة تقيلة لانها هتتلم عن اهم حاجة في الحريق هي انك ازاي تصمم شبكة حريق مكونة من رشاشات وصناديق حريق


----------



## eng.moohamed (15 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ونحن فى انتظارك يابشمهندس محمد العطفى


----------



## eng.moohamed (15 يناير 2012)

برجاءخاص جداااااااااااااااااااااااا خطوة خطوة


----------



## محمد ممدوح زكريا (15 يناير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## zizomoto (15 يناير 2012)

شكراااااا جزيلا يابشمهندس ونرجو استكمال الموضوع الرائع


----------



## عمران احمد (16 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته

فى انتظارك بأذن الله 

و جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## elomda_5 (16 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله عن خيرا ونفع بك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة 
بجد شرح جميل ومبسط ووضح جدا 
وياريت نكمل علي طول ونكمل باقي المحاضرات


----------



## محمد العطفي (17 يناير 2012)

اشكر الله على هذا الكلام واشكر الزملاء والاعضاء الكرام على هذا الكلام الطيب والذي اسال الله ان يجمعنا في جنته


----------



## محمد العطفي (27 يناير 2012)

*اسس تصميم شبكات الحريق من شركة smg*

السلام عليكم جميعا اخواني الاعزاء 
برجاء قبول اعتزاري عن الاتاخير واسال الله ان يفرج كل هم مؤمن ويفرج كرب المؤمنين وسامحوني على التاخير واعدكم باذن الله تعالي خلال هذا الاسبوع ان نكمل موضعنا في تصميم الرشاشات التلقائية وشرح مثال كامل بالخطوات والصور وجعلنا واياكم ممن قدر فعفي وممن وعد فاصدق


----------



## عاطف 58 (27 يناير 2012)

اللهم فارج الهم - كاشف الغم - مثبت عبادك المخلصين - أزح مابعبدك مهندسنا محمد وجميع أمة المسلمين . مشتاقين لك ياهندسه .


----------



## عمران احمد (29 يناير 2012)

فى انتظارك و جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء و اسال الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم ان يفرج همك و كربك


----------



## ابومنال عباس (31 يناير 2012)

الاخ المهندس محمد العطفى لك التحية والاحترام على هذه المعلومات القيمة وفى انتظار الباقى من هذه السلسلة البديعة 
مشكور كتيير


----------



## محمد بن غريب السيد (31 يناير 2012)

جعلك الله متعلما ومعلما صالحا اللهم امين


----------



## محمد بن غريب السيد (31 يناير 2012)

نفعك الله كما نفعتنا


----------



## نشوان11 (1 فبراير 2012)

شكرا...شكرا....شكرا...ايها السادة المحترمون على كل المعلومات الرائعة و انا متابعكم مضبوط ارجو الاستمرار....
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## بكر العشرى (1 فبراير 2012)

الله يبارك


----------



## محمد العطفي (1 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وانا اسال الله ان يعينني وان انتهي من المشروع الذي شغلني عنكم جميعا في هذه الفترة السابقة سائلا المولي عز وجل ان يوفقكم جميعا انه نعم المولي ونعم النصير


----------



## bon2 (1 فبراير 2012)

مجهود رائع و شكرا للمشاركه و الافاده 
فى انتظار باقى السلسله


----------



## عمروالبروه (5 فبراير 2012)

بجد تسلم ايديك ياهندسه على بساطه اسلوبك فى الشرح


----------



## حسن مصطفي احمد (8 فبراير 2012)

الله يجزيك الجنة


----------



## حسن مصطفي احمد (8 فبراير 2012)

يا ريت يا بشمهندس تدلني انا عاوز ادخل مجال التكييف ابدا ازاي ربنا يجزيكم الجنة


----------



## محمد العطفي (9 فبراير 2012)

حسن مصطفي احمد قال:


> يا ريت يا بشمهندس تدلني انا عاوز ادخل مجال التكييف ابدا ازاي ربنا يجزيكم الجنة



هندسة 
ازيك عامل ايه 
انا هساتاذنك تبعت رقم تليفونك وبيانتك او اي وسيلة اتصل بيك بيها 
ممكن كمان تدخل وتشوف بيانات الشركة من على الملتقي في موضوعاتي 
هتلاقي كل حاجة عن الشركة


----------



## وائل البرعى (11 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك من علمه نرجو منك المزيد ولك الأجر إن شاء الله


----------



## mnd1975 (13 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
الاخ المهندس محمد العطفي شكرا علي الدورة 
ونتمني ان تعود الينا قريبا ولا تحرمنا 
من الاستفادة التي لاحظناها مع اسلوبك المميز ... وشكرا.


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (13 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
زميلنا مهندس محمد العطفي 
انا آسف ، اني عملت مراجعة بسيطة لنصوص المحاضرة الأولي لأن الخط كان مقروء بالنسبة لي بالعافية برغم النظارة و عملت تعديلات طفيفة لا تخل باسلوبك الجميل فلو تتكرم و تتدخل و تكبر الفونط يبقي جزاكم الله خيرا 
فمعذرة و جزاكم الله خيري الدنيا و الآخرة


----------



## محمد العطفي (15 فبراير 2012)

*اسس تصميم شبكات الحريق من شركة smg*



مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> زميلنا مهندس محمد العطفي
> انا آسف ، اني عملت مراجعة بسيطة لنصوص المحاضرة الأولي لأن الخط كان مقروء بالنسبة لي بالعافية برغم النظارة و عملت تعديلات طفيفة لا تخل باسلوبك الجميل فلو تتكرم و تتدخل و تكبر الفونط يبقي جزاكم الله خيرا
> فمعذرة و جزاكم الله خيري الدنيا و الآخرة



جزاك الله كل الخير يا م/صبري 
بجد انا اتشرف باي معلومة حضرتك اضافتها لان بجد انا ممتن ليك بكل الشكر لان مواضيعك سا عدتني كتير وربنا يجمعني بيك في الدنيا قبل الاخرة 
جزاك الله كل الخير 
وعذرا عن التاخير ولكن باذن الله سنكمل وسامحوني للمرة التاية هنكمل ان شاء الله التوزيع والحسابات الهيدروليكية مع بعض ان شاء الله 
بكرر شكري للاستاذ المبجل والمحترم المهندس صبري سعيد


----------



## اسامه نحله (16 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله عنا كل الخير
[font=fs_diwany]بورك فيك[/font][font=fs_diwany][/font]


----------



## ahmed samy (18 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
جازاك الله عنا خير وانا بتعلم منك وارجو ان تكون فى صحة جيدة


----------



## wagdy mohamed (20 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا بما تقدم من علم ينتفع به


----------



## خالد الاسكندرانى (20 فبراير 2012)

fire hose rell class I flow rate and pressure


----------



## Eng.alaadinmoh (20 فبراير 2012)

مهندسنا العظيم م\العطفي ربنا يكرمك ياخي كمل .. كمل و نوعدك مش هنقاطعك في الكلام بس علشان خاطري كمل .. انا بجد محتاج المعلومات دي ضروري جدا و صدقني انا انتظرت كتيييييييييييييييييييييير و تابعت كتيييييييييييييير استكمالك للشرح و كنت متلهف للمتابعة و الحمدلله ربنا استجاب لدعائي انك رجعتلنا بالسلامة و استكملت الموضوع و لو تفتكرني انا اخوك علاء اللى كان ليا الشرف في ادخال اول مشاركة لي في المنتدي و كانت تخص هذا الموضوع الشيق (( ربنا يعزك و يوسع عليك و يرقع درجاتك في الدنيا و الجنة )) قول امين


----------



## خالد الاسكندرانى (20 فبراير 2012)

المساحة التى يغطيها خرطوم الحريق مقاس 40 مم


----------



## محمد العطفي (21 فبراير 2012)

خالد الاسكندرانى قال:


> المساحة التى يغطيها خرطوم الحريق مقاس 40 مم


اخي الكريم خالد ارسل اليك تحياتي 
صندوق الحريق ليس مخصصا لتغطية مساحة معينة ولكنه يقوم بتامين مساحة بشرط ان تكون المسافة التي تكون بين صندوق وصندوق اخر دون عوائق تقابله وهي ما سماها الكود بالمسافة الارتحالية او travel distance وتكون 45 متر ولكننا نقوم باخذ مسافة قدرها 30متر تكون بين الصندوق والاخر 
برجاء متابعة اول محاضرة وباذن الله ستفيدك 
اذ لم تتضح لك الامور بعد ...ابلغني


----------



## محمد العطفي (21 فبراير 2012)

eng.alaadinmoh قال:


> مهندسنا العظيم م\العطفي ربنا يكرمك ياخي كمل .. كمل و نوعدك مش هنقاطعك في الكلام بس علشان خاطري كمل .. انا بجد محتاج المعلومات دي ضروري جدا و صدقني انا انتظرت كتيييييييييييييييييييييير و تابعت كتيييييييييييييير استكمالك للشرح و كنت متلهف للمتابعة و الحمدلله ربنا استجاب لدعائي انك رجعتلنا بالسلامة و استكملت الموضوع و لو تفتكرني انا اخوك علاء اللى كان ليا الشرف في ادخال اول مشاركة لي في المنتدي و كانت تخص هذا الموضوع الشيق (( ربنا يعزك و يوسع عليك و يرقع درجاتك في الدنيا و الجنة )) قول امين



السلام عليكم بشمهندس علاء بارك الله فيك 
اعزرني اخي الكريم واقسك برب العزة ان ماشغلني عنكم جميعا هو ضغط الشغل مع وجود بعض المشاكل في الشغل التي اسال الله ان يعيننا عليها ولكن اخي الكريم باذن الله ستجد ماتريده في توزيع الرشاشات وكيفية عمل حسابات هيدروليكية وكيفية الرسم 
سامحني على التاخير


----------



## محمد العطفي (21 فبراير 2012)

ahmed samy قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> جازاك الله عنا خير وانا بتعلم منك وارجو ان تكون فى صحة جيدة


السلام عليكم 
ازيك يا هندسة عامل ايه واخبار الشغل 
يارب تكون بخير واحشني كتير ربنا يطمني عليك


----------



## محمد العطفي (21 فبراير 2012)

محمد العطفي قال:


> السلام عليكم بشمهندس علاء بارك الله فيك
> اعزرني اخي الكريم واقسك برب العزة ان ماشغلني عنكم جميعا هو ضغط الشغل مع وجود بعض المشاكل في الشغل التي اسال الله ان يعيننا عليها ولكن اخي الكريم باذن الله ستجد ماتريده في توزيع الرشاشات وكيفية عمل حسابات هيدروليكية وكيفية الرسم
> سامحني على التاخير



بالنسبة للجزئية السابقة والتي كانت بخصوص المسافة او المنطقة التي يغطيها الصندوق 1.5 بوصة فستجد في المرفقات رسمة توضيحية لبدروم في مبني وستجد ان اقصي مسافة يغطيها الصندوق لا تتجاوز 35 متر في اي اتجاه يوضع فيه الصندوق فمثلا في هذا المثال تم وضع الصندوق بجوار السلم (سلم الهروب ) ثم تم قياس *اقصي مسافة يمكن ان يسير بها خرطوم الحريق عند حدوث حريق دون وجود عوائق* (تعريف مسافة الارتحال ) الرسمة فيها اربعة صناديق 2 عند السلالم واتنين على اطراف المبني وبكده لو قست الميافة الي ممكن يمشيها اي صندوق او اي خرطوم موجود بالصندوق هتلاقيها لا تتجاوز 35 متر وبكده الصنادريق الي موجودة ف المكان ده مامنة المكان لو في اي حريقة حصلت ومحدش يغلط ويقول هو المكان ده متامن برشاشات يبيقي مش هنضع صناديق يا جماعة ده نظام وده نظام تاني ده بيعمل اوتوماتيك (الرشاشات ) والصناديق يدوي ولكن الصناديق بتتميز زي ماقولت قبل كده انها بنخرج كمية مياه كبييرة في وقت قليل ومقاومتها للحرائق اسرع وبالتالي يتم التوزيع على اساس اقصي مسافة يمكن ان يسير بها الخرطوم والاماكن التي الزم الكود بوضع فيها الصندوق 
ارجو ان تكون الاجابة وافية


----------



## اية الله محمد (21 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
انا مهندسة قسم ميكانيكاحديثة التخرج وابحث عن مجال عمل وقرات الموضوع وشوفت التعليقات على هذا الموضوع وكنت عاوزة اعرف بيانات عن شركة smg وهل من الممكن ان اعمل مقابلة فيها واشتغل ...ولو مش هينفع اعمل ايه علشان اعرف الكلام الي مكتوب لاني بصراحة مش فاهة حاجة وحاسة ان الموضوع عليه كلام كتير


----------



## mnd1975 (28 فبراير 2012)

وينك يا بشمهندس محمد العطفي ..........نسيتنا والا ايه


----------



## محمد_الاحمدى (29 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس محمد

(الاحمدي)


----------



## محمد الدسوقى 2 (1 مارس 2012)

الله عليك يا بشمهندس ربنا يبارك لنا فيك


----------



## محمد العطفي (2 مارس 2012)

*اسس تصميم شبكات الحريق من شركة smg*



محمد الدسوقى 2 قال:


> الله عليك يا بشمهندس ربنا يبارك لنا فيك



ربنا يتقبل مني ومنا جميعا ...متشكر جدا يا هندسة على مشاركتك


----------



## اية الله محمد (2 مارس 2012)

بشمهندس يا ريت اعرف مكان الدورات فين لاني في ناس كتيرة بتشكر في الشركة وخاصة في الحريق والتكييف 
وانا بصراحة مش عارفة اوصل ازي لاني من المنصورة وفي ناس كتير عاوزين الموضوع ده


----------



## papas (7 مارس 2012)

*الله يجزاك كل خير على هذه المعلومات القيمة ويجازى كل من وصل العلم الى الناس واتمنى منكم الاجابة على سؤال ... ما هى مكونات شبكة الحريق للمبانى الكبيرة وما هى اسماء القطع التى تتكون منها شبكة الحريق وما هى فائدة كل قطعة ولكم جزيل الشكر اخوكم عثمان *


----------



## خالدزوبل (7 مارس 2012)

شكرا لك مهندس محمد أمتعتنا بالشرح السهل الرائع


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (7 مارس 2012)

ألف شكر بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد العطفي (8 مارس 2012)

*رد مبسط للسؤال*



papas قال:


> *الله يجزاك كل خير على هذه المعلومات القيمة ويجازى كل من وصل العلم الى الناس واتمنى منكم الاجابة على سؤال ... ما هى مكونات شبكة الحريق للمبانى الكبيرة وما هى اسماء القطع التى تتكون منها شبكة الحريق وما هى فائدة كل قطعة ولكم جزيل الشكر اخوكم عثمان *


مكونات اي شبكة حريق تتلخص في الاتي 
1 غرفة الطلمبات التي تحتوي على طلمبات الحريق وما بها من محابس ووصلات ومواسير 
2-المواسير التي تنقل المياه من طلمبات الي النظام 
3-صناديق الحريق والرشاشات الاتوماتيكية التي تعتبر هي مسؤلة عن اطفاء الحريق سواء يدويا او اوتوماتيكيا 
4-من الممكن ان تجد نظام اطفاء بالغاز وذلك في غرف الكهرابء او المحولات في المبني (fm200&co2) 
5- بالنسبة لفائدة كل جزء يمكنك المراجعة للشرح في المحاضرات وباذن الله سنكمل الشرح المتبقي للدورة 
ارجو ان تكون الاجابة كافية ولو بنسبة بسيطة الي ان تتم الدورة بالانتهاء وعندها ستجد الاجابات لكل الاسئلة المتعلقة بالحريق ان شاء الله


----------



## التمام (9 مارس 2012)

مشكور و جزاك الله كل الخير 
ننتظر المزيد بأذن الله


----------



## hf m7md (14 مارس 2012)

*انا زعلان منك يا باش مهندس محمد*

اولا بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير عما قدمته من معلومات

بس ليه يا هندسه جيت عند الجزء المهم وكسلت ........

اتمنى ان انت تستعيذ بالله كدا وتكمل ما بدأته عشان نقدر نحصل على معلومه كامله مش نص معلومه والاااااااااااااااااااااااااا:17:اااااا:69:


----------



## محمد العطفي (14 مارس 2012)

*اعتزار ارجو قبوله*



hf m7md قال:


> اولا بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير عما قدمته من معلومات
> 
> بس ليه يا هندسه جيت عند الجزء المهم وكسلت ........
> 
> اتمنى ان انت تستعيذ بالله كدا وتكمل ما بدأته عشان نقدر نحصل على معلومه كامله مش نص معلومه والاااااااااااااااااااااااااا:17:اااااا:69:


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي العزيز ارجو قبول اعتزاري لاني ويعلم الله لست متكاسلا ولا اريد ان تكون المعلومة ناقصة عند اي احد ولكن يعلم الله اني مشغول هده الفترة ولكن ثق اخي الكريم ان المعلومات كلها ستحصل عليها بازن الله تعالي ولك مني كل الاعتزار وارجو قبول اعتزاري


----------



## طارق سلامة (17 مارس 2012)

الاخوة الاعزاء لا شك ان المهندس ىلعطفي يبذل مجهودا حميدا في هذا الموضوع و لا شك ان معلوماته جيدة بل و دقيقة و لا يهم من بعد ذلك شيئا ارجو فقط التكرم بالعلم ان هناك الكود المصري للوقاية من الحريق الجزء الرابع و هو الذي يتم تطبيقه في مصر الان و هو متاح للجميع 
شكرا لكم 
م/ طارق سلامة
عضو لجنة اعداد كود الحريق المصري


----------



## محمد العطفي (18 مارس 2012)

طارق سلامة قال:


> الاخوة الاعزاء لا شك ان المهندس ىلعطفي يبذل مجهودا حميدا في هذا الموضوع و لا شك ان معلوماته جيدة بل و دقيقة و لا يهم من بعد ذلك شيئا ارجو فقط التكرم بالعلم ان هناك الكود المصري للوقاية من الحريق الجزء الرابع و هو الذي يتم تطبيقه في مصر الان و هو متاح للجميع
> شكرا لكم
> م/ طارق سلامة
> عضو لجنة اعداد كود الحريق المصري



السلام عليكم 
تشرفت بمرورك الكريم يا استاذنا الفاضل المهندس الجليل /طارق سلامة 
ارجو لو تفضلت وقمت بابلاغي عن مكان وجود باقي اجزاء الكود ولو تكرمت على ايضا وعلى الجميع اذا وجد انني قمت بشرح بعض المعلومات وكانت بها خطا تبعا للكود لاني لم اطلع على هذه الاجزاء ..ان تذكر هذه الاخطاء حتي تصل المعلومة كاملة للمهندسين وتشاركني الاجر والثواب ولكي مني كل الشكر 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وائل البرعى (20 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ونرجو منك الإستمرار


----------



## mohamedbadawy (20 مارس 2012)

بصراحة مجهود جبااااااااااااااااااااااااااار و امانه فى توصيل المعلومه لم ارها كثيرا من قبل بارك الله فيك و زادك علما و حرصا على تعليم اخوانك


----------



## darshoo (20 مارس 2012)

*السلام عليكم*

بصراحه مجهود جبار ورائع وربنا يباركلك ياباشمهندس


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (21 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم
مجهود رائع ومميز بارك الله فيكم 
عندي سؤال: هل من الممكن استخدام erw galvanized steel sch 40 بدلا من ال seamless لنظام مكافحة الحريق للمرشات المائيه


----------



## khalidwdn (21 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وفقكم وسددكم


----------



## khalidwdn (21 مارس 2012)

جزي الله المهندس محمد العطفي والمهندس سيد حلاوه خيرا وبارك فيهم
وأخلف عليهم واقول لهم لا تلتفتوا لا سوء نيه وخاصة ان الله يعلم النوايا ويجازي عليها فجزاكم الله خيرا لمجهودكم
وانا والله لو سنحت لي اي فرصه للتعريف بشركتكم الموقره فلن ادخر اي جهد
وانا اعمل في مكتب استشاري في الدمام وله فروع في جده وفي الرياض
وانا اعلم انكم لستم بحاجه لذلك فلله الفضل والمنه


----------



## محمد العطفي (21 مارس 2012)

khalidwdn قال:


> جزي الله المهندس محمد العطفي والمهندس سيد حلاوه خيرا وبارك فيهم
> وأخلف عليهم واقول لهم لا تلتفتوا لا سوء نيه وخاصة ان الله يعلم النوايا ويجازي عليها فجزاكم الله خيرا لمجهودكم
> وانا والله لو سنحت لي اي فرصه للتعريف بشركتكم الموقره فلن ادخر اي جهد
> وانا اعمل في مكتب استشاري في الدمام وله فروع في جده وفي الرياض
> وانا اعلم انكم لستم بحاجه لذلك فلله الفضل والمنه


اشكرك اخي الكريم على ما تفضلت به ولا تقل اننا لسنا في حاجة للتعرف على حضرتك فان الله خلقنا شعوبا وقبائل لنتعارف ويزيدنا شرفا التعرف على حضرتك واسال الله ان يجمعنا في دنياه عند بيته الكريم وفي اخرته عند حوض نبينا محمد عليه السلام


----------



## محمد العطفي (22 مارس 2012)

محمد سلامه الراضى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> مجهود رائع ومميز بارك الله فيكم
> عندي سؤال: هل من الممكن استخدام erw galvanized steel sch 40 بدلا من ال seamless لنظام مكافحة الحريق للمرشات المائيه


اخي الكريم السلام عليكم انا تشرف بمرور حضرتك على الموضوع واني واقسم بالله احبكم في الله جميعا وما قيل في هذا الموضوع فهو لله سبحانه وتعالي 
اما بخصوص سؤالك الذكي الذي يدل على الخبرة العميقة فان المواسير المجلفنة لا يفض استخدامها لانها عندما تتعرض للحام فانها تفقد خاصيتها في المقاومة للصدا .....واما بالنسبة لكونها ملحومة welded فهذا يؤثر بالسلب على قدرة تحمل جدار الماسورة للضغط الناتج من تواجد الماء بداخلها ....كما تتميز الseamless black steel ان الطبقة الداخلية لها من اللون الاسود وليست مجلفة كما هو الحال في المواسير المجلفنة ويتميز اللون الاسود بانه قاتل للبكتريا وبالتالي فرصة حدوث تاكل لجدران الماسورة اقل 
وهذا كل ما قدره الله من اجابة ...اسال الله ان تكون اجابة مرضية وان كانت غير ذلك فننتظر الاجابة من الاعضاء ......كلنا يحصل العلم وينقله لغيره .....


----------



## محمد تكيف (22 مارس 2012)

*شكرا لك مهندس محمد أمتعتنا بالشرح السهل الرائع ونتظر المزيد من الشرح و كما وعدتنا انك ساتقوم بشرح توزيع الرشاشات و الحسابات 
بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك *​


----------



## محمد الدسوقى 2 (7 أبريل 2012)

فينك يا هندسه وفين شرحك الجميل


----------



## eng_m_fatah (9 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا الشرح وننتظر الكثير


----------



## المهندس الحالم (15 أبريل 2012)

موضوع جميل 
متشكرييييييين
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد العطفي (15 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير واشكرك على مرورك الكريم


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (15 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء في الدارين


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (15 أبريل 2012)

موضوع ممتاز ولكم الشكر


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (16 أبريل 2012)

ألف شكر بارك الله فيك


----------



## khalidwdn (16 أبريل 2012)

جزي الله المهندس محمد العطفي عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## اية الله محمد (16 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود وننتظر المزيد ان شاء الله


----------



## eng.moohamed (16 أبريل 2012)

يابشمهندس العطفىي ياريت تكمل الدورة نحن فى الانتظار المزيد


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (19 أبريل 2012)

شكرا على مجهودك الرائع م/ محمد العطفى وننتظر المزيد وتكون دورة كاملة 

يارت شرح نظام water deluge system للمحولات الكهربائية power transformer
حساباتة ومتطلباتة


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (19 أبريل 2012)

نرجوا إكمال الموضوع مهندس محمد


----------



## محمد العطفي (21 أبريل 2012)

Ashraf Naeem قال:


> شكرا على مجهودك الرائع م/ محمد العطفى وننتظر المزيد وتكون دورة كاملة
> 
> يارت شرح نظام water deluge system للمحولات الكهربائية power transformer
> حساباتة ومتطلباتة


جزاك الله خيرا مهندس اشرف وباذن الله سنكمل 
ولكن على حد علمي وما تعلمته من اساتتذي ان نظام الdeluge system لا يستخدم في المحولات الكهربية ولكن النظام المسل عن مكافحة الحريق في المحولات الكهربية هو نظام gas system وسوف نوضحه بالتفصيل والانظمة المتعددة منه مثل (FM200 +CO2) او من الممكن ان تبحث في الملتقي عن موضوع لاستاذي سيد حلاوة باسم (محاضرة جامدة جدا في الFM200 من شركة SMG)
ولو حابب تعرف اكتر عن نظام الdeluge الاخ المحترم (محب الحرمين ) عامل موضوع جامد جدا ومنزل فيه معلومات قيمة جدا جزاه الله كل الخير 
تقدر تحصل على المعلومات دي من اللينك ده 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/240607-ماذا-تعلمت-اليوم-!!/page2


----------



## moha.saeed11 (21 أبريل 2012)

استاذى الفاضل
انحنى عرفانا وتقديرا لشخصكم الكريم على ماقدمته لى وللزملاء اثناء دوره اتوكاد المجانيه والصدق والامانه فى مساعده الزملاء


----------



## محمد العطفي (22 أبريل 2012)

moha.saeed11 قال:


> استاذى الفاضل
> انحنى عرفانا وتقديرا لشخصكم الكريم على ماقدمته لى وللزملاء اثناء دوره اتوكاد المجانيه والصدق والامانه فى مساعده الزملاء


العفو يا استاذي الفاضل وجزاك الله خيرا على معلوماتك الجميلة التي قدمتها لنا والله ما قدمنا الا ما اعاننا الله عليه واعلم اني تشرفت بمعرفة حضرتك وكل المهندسين الافاضل 
المهندس المحترم (محمد حسين سعيد )


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (22 أبريل 2012)

شكرا على محهودك م/ محمد العطفى 
نتمنى الأستمرار فى شرح انظمة الأطفاء
بالنسبة لموضوع water deluge للمحولات الكهربائيه دا موجود فى nfpa 15 وياريت نشمله ضمن شرحك الرائع لانظمة الإطفاء


----------



## محمد العطفي (24 أبريل 2012)

Ashraf Naeem قال:


> شكرا على محهودك م/ محمد العطفى
> نتمنى الأستمرار فى شرح انظمة الأطفاء
> بالنسبة لموضوع water deluge للمحولات الكهربائيه دا موجود فى nfpa 15 وياريت نشمله ضمن شرحك الرائع لانظمة الإطفاء


3
جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومة القيمة جدا وعزرا اذا لم اكن لدي معلومة عن هذا الموضوع وانا باذن الله ساجعله من نقط البحث التي اقوم بها الان 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد العطفي (28 أبريل 2012)

*اهم جزء لاي مهندس يعمل في مجال تصميم شبكات الحريق*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا اشتقت اليكم كثيرا وانا اقدم خالص اعتزاري عن الموضوع الذي يكمل ولكنني ساجتهد ان شاء الله وهكمله ان شاء الله تعالي وندخل في الموضوع على طول 
بالنسبة للي هيقرا الموضوع لاول مرة ارجع للمحاضرات من الاول وهتفهم اننا تكلمنا عن انظمة مكافحة الحريق باستخدام الماء (يدوي او اوتوماتيك ) والنهاردة هنتكلم عن تكملة باقي جزء الاوتوماتيك 
في البدابة الغرض من دراسة اي نظام مكافحة الحريق باستخدام الماء هو تحديد Head + flow rate (H,Q)..f لاي مضخة باقي الاسباب تصب في هذا الغرض 
هنكلم عن اسس التصميمم وبعدين هنتكلم عن خطوات التوزيع 
اولا بالنسبة لاسس التصميم 
A-تحديد نوع النظام (wet-dry -deluge-pre.action ) ,ودول شرحناهم بالتفصيل وخطوة مهمة جدا 
B- تحديد نوع الخطورة Hazard ودي اهم خطوة وتحط تحتها 100 خط لانك هتحصل منها على كل المعلومات التي تهمك والي هنقولها دلوقتي وتحفظها معايا بالترتيب علشان تصمم مشروع صح (انا بصمم كده وكتير من الناس الي شغالة في مكاتب محترمة بيشتغلو كده لاني قعدت معا ناس كتير وشوفت كل واحد بيشتغل ازاي وجمعت الافكار كلها ) انواع الخطورة زي ما ذكرناها قبل كده (light -ordinary:G1+G2 -extra :G1+G2) ولو اتبعت الي انا شرحته المرة الي فاتت وانك ازاي تحدد نوع الخطورة هتفهم كويس تحدد الخطورة ازاي (ومش عيب انك ترجع لحد عنده خبرة يمكن يكون عمل مشروع شبيه لمشروعك وحدد نوع الخطورة صح ) شوف بقي النتايج التي سنحصل عليها سويا عندما نحدد درجة الخطورة :
1- (max.area protection for sprinkler (As :المقصود بها هي اكبر مساحة فعلية يمكن للرشاش الواحد ان يغطيها ولكي تتخيل هذه المساحة ولا يختلط عليك الامر تخيل معي وارسم دائرة في منتصف مستطيل والجزائية هتلاقيها في الرسمة الموضوحة في المرفقات 
2-minimum area protection during fire (operation area or design area)A0,Ad : المقصود بها هي اقل مساحة يجب تغطيتها من قبل الرشاشات عند عندوث الحريق وهذه المساحة تحوي عدد معين الرشاشات تعمل عند حدوث الحريق وحدد هذه المساحة لابعد منطة عن المضخة وفي هذه الحالة يطلق عليها most remote area وهي ايضا المساحة التي يتم عندها حساب ال head للمضخة وفي حالة ان هذه المساحة هي ابعد عن المضخات تك هي ال M.R.A وفي حالة ان هذه المساحة عندها ايضا اكبر كمية من الماء اللازم للنظام تطلق عليها 
Most Demand Area (ليس من الضروري ان تكون المساحة التصميمة والتي هي ايضا ابعد مساحة عن المضخات ان يتم اختيار قيمة التدفق للمضخات عند هذه المساحة لانني من الممكن ان يوجد عندي منطقة الخطورة فيه امختلفة وعندها اعلي قيمة للتدفق ) 
ملخص الفقرة السابقة الاتي :هو انك تذهب الي ابعد منطقة عن المضخة وتحيب عندها ال head وايضا ال Q واذا وجدت منطقة اخري يختلف عندها الخطورة بالتبعية سيخنلف عندها التدفق ...لو وجدت ان التدفق في هذه المنطقة اعلى من التدفق عند السمحة التي اخترتها فتقوم باختيار ال Head لابعد مساحة ,واختيار ال Q لهذه المنطقة (ركز في الكلام ده لان دي اهم خطوة وعلى فكرة دي اخر خطوة في خطوات التوزيع واوول خطوة في الحسابات )
3-Ns :المقصود بها عد الرشاشات اليت ستعمل عند حدوث الحريق والتي من المفرتض انها عند ابعد مساحة والتي سنحسب لاحقا عندهم كمية الماء اللازم لاخماد الحريق وهذا العدد يتحدد من خارج قسمة AO/AS (لكي تحصل على اي عدد رشاشات لاي مساحة ما تقوم بقسمة هذه المساحة على المساحة التي يغطيها الرشاش الواحد ) 
4- MAX.FLOOR AREA PROTECTED BY ONE RISER اقصي مساحة يغطيها الصاعد الواحد او المغذي الرئيسي القادم من المضخة وقيم هذه المساحات تختلف باختالف درجو الخطورة وستجد هذه القيم في المرفقات وذلك من الكود NFPA13 
5- MAX. DISTANCE BETWEEN SPRINKLERS المقصود بها هو انك بمعرفة الخطورة تستطيع تحديد اقصي مسافة بين رشاشين متتالين على نفس الفرع (والقيم دي بردو موجودة في المرفقات .........خد بالك انا عاوزك تفهم كويس ده ولا تقلق من القيم لانها كلها موجودة في الي مكان وانا منزلها لك لكن الشرح نفسه هو ده الي يهمني انك تفهمه )
6-تحديد حجم الخزان او السعة التكعيبية التخزينية للخزان وهي تختلف باختلاف الخطورة وايضا هي دالة في الوقت التي ستعمل فيه المضخات وكمية الماء المتدفق من كل مضخة V=Q*T*3.785/1000 حيث ان الوحدة ستكون بالمتر المكعب (لذلك تم التحويل من جالون الي لتر بالضرب في 3.785 وقسمة الناتج على 1000 لتحويه الي متر3) والT هو الزمن الذي ستسغرقه المضخة في العمل 
كل الحاجات دي المفروض انك تفهمها وتعرف القيم الخاصة بكل خطوة ولكن نتابع باقي خطوات التصميم 
C- الخطوة الثالثة من خطوات التصميم هو كييفية توزيع الرشاشات وايضا لها عدة قواعد يجب معرفتها للتوزيع الجيد 
1 تحديد ومعرفة اقصي مسافة بين رشاشين متتالين على نفس الفرع ولها قيم على حسب الخطورة 
2- تحديد ومعرفة اقل مسافة بين رشاشين والتي نص عليها الكود =1.8 متر وذلك لمنع حدوث INTER COOLING بين الرشاشت وبعضها 
3 تحديد اقصي مسافة بين الرشاش والحائط او العمود : وهي عبارة عن نصف المسافة بين رشاشين متتالين على نفس الفرع 
4-تحديد وعرفة اقل مسافة بين رشاش والحائط او العمود وهي عبارة عن 4 بوصة او 102 مم 
اقصي عدد للرشاشت على الفرع الواحد بناءا على مانص عليه الكود هو 8 رشاشت وجعل حالة استثنائية من الممكن ان يكون الفرع ان يغذي 9 رشاشت ولكن ذكر شرط مهم هو ان يكون الرشاش الثاني تكون الماسورة المغذية له 1.25 بوصة (انا عارف ممكن مش تفهم الخطوة دي بس ركز في الخطوة الي جاية وانت هتفهمها على طول ) 
D- الخطوة الرابعة الي بعد كده هي انك تحدد وتعرف اقطار المواسير المغذية (pipe sizing) للرشاشت وذلك عن طريق استخدام جداول الPIPE SCHEDULE METHOD وهي عبارة عن جداول موضوعة في الكود الغرض منها هو تحديد اقطار المواسير المغذية للرشاشات 
وهتلاقي في المرفقات دي علشان متوهش 
e- الخطوة الاخيرة هي انك كيف تخرج مشروع للاخر وتحسب الاحتكاك والخطوة دي الي هيتجاوب معايا هو الي هيستفيد لاننا هنتعاون مع بعض وهارسل مشاريع للاشخاص الي هيتاعو معايا وان شاء الله يكون موضوع جميل 
كده انا خلصت كل المعلومات الفنية الخاصة باسس التصميم وان شاء الله المحاضرة القادمة هنشرح مع بعض مشروع كامل وخطوات على الكاد 
منتظر اراء النقاش من الجميع 
المرفقات بكرة ان شاء الله لاني نسيت اجيبها من الشركة على فلاشة


----------



## khaledhassantop (28 أبريل 2012)

ربنا يباركلك على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## محمد العطفي (28 أبريل 2012)

*المرفقات المهمة الخاصة بكل نقاط التصميم من شركة smg*

السلام عليكم 
اخواني الاعزاء بالله عليكم تدعو لي بالشفاء


----------



## عمران احمد (28 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله عنا الجزاء و الامام دائما


----------



## عمران احمد (28 أبريل 2012)

اسال الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم ان يشفيك من كل داء فهو ولى ذلك و القادر عليه


----------



## محمد العطفي (28 أبريل 2012)

*باقي المرفقات*

جمع المرفقات دي كلها في ملف واحد وحاول تعمل لنفسك جدول انا عامل واحد بخط ايدي هاسحبه سكانر وارفعه علشان تعملو زيه


----------



## محمد العطفي (28 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير وربنا يستجيب منك اخي الكريم


----------



## محمد العطفي (28 أبريل 2012)

*المرفقات الجزء رقم 3*

كملو يا جماعة كل المفات وانا خليتهم في المرفقات علشان يفضلو في الملتقي على طول وتبقي متاحة للناس 
كان ممكن ارفعهم على ملف واحد على اي موقع ولكن ممكن يتحذفو


----------



## محمد العطفي (28 أبريل 2012)

*ملف مهم في الحسابات*

الملف ده مهم جدا في حساب الاحتكاك وممكن يكون موجود في الموقع ولكن انا فضلت اضعه في الموضوع علشان تبقي الاستفادة كبيرة للجميع


----------



## محمد العطفي (28 أبريل 2012)

*المرفقات الجزء الخامس*

ملف لانواع الخطورة 
وملف للمعادلة الشهيرة لحساب الضغط 
وملف اخر للثابت الموجود في المعادلة والدال على درجة نعومة السطح الداخلي للمواسير على حسب كل نوع


----------



## محمد العطفي (28 أبريل 2012)

لو اي حد من الزملاء الاعزاء ليه تعقيب على المرفقات ياريت يوضحلنا ...ولو لقيت ملفات تانية تهم الموضع ان شاء الله هوافيكو بيها ويارب اكون قدرت اصلح ولو جزء بسيط من التقصير الي كنت فيه وان شاء الله على ما اقدر هحاول اخلص شرح التوزيع وكيفية عمل مشروع كامل وزاي تعمل حصر خامات للمشروع وبعض المقايسات BOQ وننتهي من هذا الموضوع وننتقل الي موضوع اخر هنتكلم فيه عن تصميم شبكات الغاز الاوتوماتيك co2 & fm200 وهنتكلم كمان على غرفة المضخات واهم الاجزاء الموجودة بيها وكيفية تركيبها وحصر المحابس والمواسير بها 
لا تنسو لي بالدعاء ....والدعاء لاهالي سوريا ..وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## وائل البرعى (28 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا على كل هذا الموضع وبعد إذنك يا بشمهندس محمد أحاول أجمع تلك المشاركات فى ملف واحد وأضع الرابط على موضوعك
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وائل البرعى (28 أبريل 2012)

*هذا هو الرابط لجميع المشاركات مجمعة وكذلك المرفقات ورابط اخر Fm200 وأرجو الدعاء وجزاكم الله خيرا
**أسس تصميم الحريق للمهندس محمد العطفى.rar
(gas (fm200
**<a href="http://www.4shared.com/zip/o6ig_MsB/gas.html" target=_blank>gas.zip</a>*


----------



## محمد العطفي (28 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم المهندس المحترم وائل البرعي .....دعني اقولها لك قولا واحدا ...جزاك الله كل الخير وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## جمال فكرى (29 أبريل 2012)

ان شاء الله فى ميزان حسناتكم و انا هتابع معاكم للنهايه لمعرفه كيفيه تصميم مشروع من البدايه لانى لسه جديد فى المجال ده بقالى شهر


----------



## محمد العطفي (29 أبريل 2012)

جمال فكرى قال:


> ان شاء الله فى ميزان حسناتكم و انا هتابع معاكم للنهايه لمعرفه كيفيه تصميم مشروع من البدايه لانى لسه جديد فى المجال ده بقالى شهر


بالتوفيق ان شاء الله وموفق باذن الله في هذا المجال


----------



## zanitty (29 أبريل 2012)

تابعت الموضوع متاخرا جدا للاسف و تناثرت المعلومات وسط الردود 
هلا تكرم علينا احد الافاضل - و ما اكثرهم - بتجميع الشرح فى ملف واحد حتى يسهل متابعه المعلومات القيمه 

بصوره شخصيه اشكركم جزيلا فانا اصنف نفسى من شمن المبتداين فى علم الحريق و اسعد باى شرح فيه 
و بصوره رسميه استاذن صاحب الموضوع فى وضع الملف الكامل للشرح فى المشاركه الاولى حتى يسهل الاستفاده منه


----------



## محمد العطفي (29 أبريل 2012)

zanitty قال:


> تابعت الموضوع متاخرا جدا للاسف و تناثرت المعلومات وسط الردود
> هلا تكرم علينا احد الافاضل - و ما اكثرهم - بتجميع الشرح فى ملف واحد حتى يسهل متابعه المعلومات القيمه
> 
> بصوره شخصيه اشكركم جزيلا فانا اصنف نفسى من شمن المبتداين فى علم الحريق و اسعد باى شرح فيه
> و بصوره رسميه استاذن صاحب الموضوع فى وضع الملف الكامل للشرح فى المشاركه الاولى حتى يسهل الاستفاده منه


السلام عليكم 
لكم سررت بمرو حضرتك واقول لك انك القدوة لي بعد استاذي الفاضل سيد حلاوة في مشاركتي في المنتدي وانا لا يوجد عندي اي مانع في وضع الملف الكامل للموضوع في بداية الشرح... ولي راي بان يقوم المشرفين على المنتدي بوضع المشاركات التي يوجد فيها نقاشات وتبادل افكار في صفحة خاصة بعيدا عن المشاركات الخاصة بالعضو او جعل في امكانية لترتيب المشاركات الفعالة بالترتيب حتي لا يحدث لبس للقارئ وهذا اقتراح مني لعله يكون مفيد للجميع 
سررت جدا لمرورك الكريم


----------



## engmhelal (29 أبريل 2012)

*اللهم رب الناس أذهب البأس اشفِ أنت الشافي لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك ، شفاء لا يغادر سقما)
-(أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك*


----------



## zanitty (29 أبريل 2012)

محمد العطفي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لكم سررت بمرو حضرتك واقول لك انك القدوة لي بعد استاذي الفاضل سيد حلاوة في مشاركتي في المنتدي وانا لا يوجد عندي اي مانع في وضع الملف الكامل للموضوع في بداية الشرح... ولي راي بان يقوم المشرفين على المنتدي بوضع المشاركات التي يوجد فيها نقاشات وتبادل افكار في صفحة خاصة بعيدا عن المشاركات الخاصة بالعضو او جعل في امكانية لترتيب المشاركات الفعالة بالترتيب حتي لا يحدث لبس للقارئ وهذا اقتراح مني لعله يكون مفيد للجميع
> سررت جدا لمرورك الكريم



يا سيدى لى الشرف و الشرف الاكبر ان اتى بعد المهندس سيد حلاوه 
بالفعل افضل ما تفضلت باقتراحه بفصل المواضيع فكما ترى فقد تهت انا بين المشاركات 
و بالفعل افعل هذا فى اغلب مواضيعى النقاشيه 
اشكرك على تفهمك و منتظر منك الملف المجمع لوضعه فى المشاركه الاولى


----------



## محمد العطفي (29 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*



zanitty قال:


> يا سيدى لى الشرف و الشرف الاكبر ان اتى بعد المهندس سيد حلاوه
> بالفعل افضل ما تفضلت باقتراحه بفصل المواضيع فكما ترى فقد تهت انا بين المشاركات
> و بالفعل افعل هذا فى اغلب مواضيعى النقاشيه
> اشكرك على تفهمك و منتظر منك الملف المجمع لوضعه فى المشاركه الاولى


اعتقد ان المهندس وائل البرعي جزاه الله خيرا قد قام وحصر المشاركات كلها في ملف واحد ورفعه على الفور شير لو امكن حضرتك تطلع عليه 
هو في الصفحة رقم 17
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zanitty (29 أبريل 2012)

محمد العطفي قال:


> اعتقد ان المهندس وائل البرعي جزاه الله خيرا قد قام وحصر المشاركات كلها في ملف واحد ورفعه على الفور شير لو امكن حضرتك تطلع عليه
> هو في الصفحة رقم 17
> وجزاك الله خيرا



يا باشا 
الصفحه بالنسبه لك 10 مشاركات 
انا مغير الاعدادات و مخلى الصفحه 40 مشاركه 
ف 17 عندك ممكن تبقى 4 او 5 عندى 
يا ريت تدينى رقم المشاركه افضل


----------



## محمد العطفي (29 أبريل 2012)

zanitty قال:


> يا باشا
> الصفحه بالنسبه لك 10 مشاركات
> انا مغير الاعدادات و مخلى الصفحه 40 مشاركه
> ف 17 عندك ممكن تبقى 4 او 5 عندى
> يا ريت تدينى رقم المشاركه افضل


المشاركة رقم 161 ......مش عارف شامم ريحة نرفزة في الكلام .....بالراحة يا كبير المهندسين ..حضرتك مشرف ..ليك اعداداتك الخاصة... اما انا عضو على قد حالي بقولك الي انا شايفه وبيظهر عندي ...وجزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومة... علشان لما حد يسالني اقوله على رقم المشاركة على طول


----------



## اية الله محمد (1 مايو 2012)

ماشاء الله يا بشمهندس محمد بجد اسلوب رائع وانا متابعة مع حضرتك واحب اقول معلومة صغيرة فريق العمل لشركة smg صادق في الي بيقوله واول مرة نشوف شركة بتدعم المنتدي من دورات مجانية زي الاوتوكاد ومعلومات فنية وعلمية وعملية محترمة في الحريق او في التكييف بس فين الصحي يا هندسة ؟؟؟؟
مع مزيد من النجاح والعطاء


----------



## zanitty (1 مايو 2012)

محمد العطفي قال:


> المشاركة رقم 161 ......مش عارف شامم ريحة نرفزة في الكلام .....بالراحة يا كبير المهندسين ..حضرتك مشرف ..ليك اعداداتك الخاصة... اما انا عضو على قد حالي بقولك الي انا شايفه وبيظهر عندي ...وجزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومة... علشان لما حد يسالني اقوله على رقم المشاركة على طول



لا يا عم نرفزه ايه معاذ الله ده كان توضيح مش اكتر 
الاعدادات دى مش خاصه بالمشرفين تقدر انت او اى عضو خالص انكوا تعملوها من لوحه التحكم عادى 
انا عاملها من ايام ما كنت عضو عادى يا باشا

و عموما لو انت حسيتها باى شكل انى اتنرفزت عليك فانا باعتذر لك على الملا


----------



## محمد العطفي (2 مايو 2012)

zanitty قال:


> لا يا عم نرفزه ايه معاذ الله ده كان توضيح مش اكتر
> الاعدادات دى مش خاصه بالمشرفين تقدر انت او اى عضو خالص انكوا تعملوها من لوحه التحكم عادى
> انا عاملها من ايام ما كنت عضو عادى يا باشا
> 
> و عموما لو انت حسيتها باى شكل انى اتنرفزت عليك فانا باعتذر لك على الملا


عزرا ماعاذ الله اني اسات الظن الفيك انا اتكلمت مع حضرتك زي اسلوبك الجميل الي انا اتعودت عليه منك في الردود لما تيجي تحب تفتح كلام مع شخص انت نفسك تعرفه والله انا من زمان جدا وانا نفسي اتعرف على شخص محترم زي حضرتك وكونك تشرفت وقمت بزيارة موضوعي فانه لشرف كبير ليا انا 
اعزرني لقلة خبرتي في التعامل مع الموقع بالنسبة للاعدادات وهاي هي اضافة ل ايضا من حضرتك بالنسبة للاعدادت 
جزاك الله خيرا 
لعلك رايت المشاركة.........اشكرك لسعة صدرك


----------



## zanitty (2 مايو 2012)

محمد العطفي قال:


> عزرا ماعاذ الله اني اسات الظن الفيك انا اتكلمت مع حضرتك زي اسلوبك الجميل الي انا اتعودت عليه منك في الردود لما تيجي تحب تفتح كلام مع شخص انت نفسك تعرفه والله انا من زمان جدا وانا نفسي اتعرف على شخص محترم زي حضرتك وكونك تشرفت وقمت بزيارة موضوعي فانه لشرف كبير ليا انا
> اعزرني لقلة خبرتي في التعامل مع الموقع بالنسبة للاعدادات وهاي هي اضافة ل ايضا من حضرتك بالنسبة للاعدادت
> جزاك الله خيرا
> لعلك رايت المشاركة.........اشكرك لسعة صدرك



اخجلتم تواضعنا يا اخى و الله 
الشرف ليا بمعرفه حضرتك و الله 
شفت المشاركه و حملت الملفات بس لسه مطلعتش عليها للاسف 
اشكرك مره تانيه و تالته و رابعه


----------



## lesnar_f5 (3 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خير​


----------



## محمد العطفي (3 مايو 2012)

zanitty قال:


> اخجلتم تواضعنا يا اخى و الله
> الشرف ليا بمعرفه حضرتك و الله
> شفت المشاركه و حملت الملفات بس لسه مطلعتش عليها للاسف
> اشكرك مره تانيه و تالته و رابعه


الشكر لحضرتك لسعة صدرك وتفهمك الامور وبجد شهادة امام الله انت لا يوجد منك الكثير في زماننا ونحسبك على خير


----------



## محمد العطفي (3 مايو 2012)

وجزاك مثله اخي الكريم


----------



## mr.m7shsh (3 مايو 2012)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## محمد العطفي (4 مايو 2012)

mr.m7shsh قال:


> شكرا لك اخي الكريم


الشكر لله ......اكرمك الله يا اخي


----------



## hamody52 (8 مايو 2012)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## غاده يوسف (16 يونيو 2012)

هو فى ايه يابشمهندس وائل عيب عمر مكان ده اسلوب للحوار هو انت بتبيع طمام


----------



## القمر الذهبى (17 يونيو 2012)

*بارك الله فيك أخى *​


----------



## zanitty (17 يونيو 2012)

غاده يوسف قال:


> هو فى ايه يابشمهندس وائل عيب عمر مكان ده اسلوب للحوار هو انت بتبيع طمام



؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## هدهد التوحيد (20 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كيف الحال اخوتي
تحياتي للاستاذ الفذ محمد العطفي
اسال الله ان يعطيك من علمه حتى ترضى, انا اخوك من العراق مهندس ميكانيك 
والصراحة انا مقبل على مشروع في العراق لنصب منظومة اطفاء حريق ومنظومة تبريد مركزية لبعض المباني ولكنهم سيعطونني تندر (كاتلوك) الخاص بالمبنى وعلى موجبه ساقوم بشراء المواد ونصبها *سؤالي هو:*​كيف استطيع تقييم اسعار المواد الموجودة في مخططات المباني وكيف اقوم بتسعير المقاولة بشكل عام بحيث احط بحسابي تكاليف المواد وتكاليف العمل؟؟ او بالاحرى كيف ابدأ
ساعدني ان كان لديك وقت لتجيبني
وجزيت الجنة على ماقدمت...........


----------



## محمد العطفي (21 يونيو 2012)

القمر الذهبى قال:


> *بارك الله فيك أخى *​


بارك الله لك يا اخي واعزك الله بعزته


----------



## محمد العطفي (21 يونيو 2012)

هدهد التوحيد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> كيف الحال اخوتي
> تحياتي للاستاذ الفذ محمد العطفي
> اسال الله ان يعطيك من علمه حتى ترضى, انا اخوك من العراق مهندس ميكانيك
> ...


اتشرف بذلك قدر استطاعتي


----------



## المذود (22 يونيو 2012)

شكرا للمهندس محمد على هذا التقديم الطيب في المعلومات والأسلوب و أسأل الله أن يكون في ميزان حسناتك
ولا أنسى مشاركات الزملاء الأكارم الذين أثروا الموضوع


----------



## eng_ashrf_74 (29 يونيو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا علي هذه المعلومات القيمه ولي سؤال ارجو ممن عنده سابق خبره ان يجيبني عليه ... هل هناك اشتراطات محدده من الدفاع المدني عند استلام المنشئات الجديده من حيث وجود انظمة الاطفاء اليدويه او الاتوماتيكيه ؟ بمعني اخر هل هناك مواصفات محدده للمباني او المصانع بحيث انه يجب انشاء نظام اوتوماتيكي لاطفاء الحريق او ان المبني لن ياخذ موافقه من الدفاع المدني ......


----------



## engthabet (30 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس محمد وبالتوفيق دايما ان شاء الله


----------



## gamalaamer (1 يوليو 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير ياباشمهندس*

جزاك الله كل خير ياباش مهندس 
وزادك الله من العلم


----------



## عبدالرحمن غنيم (1 يوليو 2012)

جزااااااااااك الله خير


----------



## الإسلام هو الحل (2 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً مهندس محمد وأسأل الله أن يرزقك الإخلاص له في أعمالك الرائعة دي


----------



## محمد العطفي (4 يوليو 2012)

الإسلام هو الحل قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً مهندس محمد وأسأل الله أن يرزقك الإخلاص له في أعمالك الرائعة دي


بارك الله فيك ورزقنا واياك الاخلاص


----------



## محمد العطفي (4 يوليو 2012)

عبدالرحمن غنيم قال:


> جزااااااااااك الله خير


وجزاك خير مثله اخي الكريم


----------



## محمد العطفي (4 يوليو 2012)

gamalaamer قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير ياباش مهندس
> وزادك الله من العلم


وربنا يزيدك ويبارك فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## محمد العطفي (4 يوليو 2012)

المذود قال:


> شكرا للمهندس محمد على هذا التقديم الطيب في المعلومات والأسلوب و أسأل الله أن يكون في ميزان حسناتك
> ولا أنسى مشاركات الزملاء الأكارم الذين أثروا الموضوع


بارك الله فيك يا اخي الكريم ورزقنا واياك الاخلاص والتوفيق


----------



## moha.saeed11 (4 يوليو 2012)

سيادتك انسان جميل تقى تساعد الزملاء لن انسى افضالك وشكرا لشخصكم الكريم


----------



## وائل البرعى (11 يوليو 2012)

*السلام عليكم بشمهندس محمد العطفى تأخرت علينا بتكملة الموضوع وطرح أمثلة عملية أرجو أن تكون بصحة جيدة وبخير.
ولكن لى طلب أرجو منك رفع برنامج حساب fm200 , co2
وجزاك الله خيرا
*


----------



## Mohamed A.Hafez (11 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ستار سلمان (11 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم
لدي مضخة حريق سعة 24 m3/hr
مربوط عليها 24 كابينة حريق 1.5 " حيث هذا النوع كما في شرحكم 100 gpm
هل تكفي هذه المضحة لسد الكمية المطلوبة من الماء عند حدوث الحريق واستخام اكثرمن نصف العدد
شكرا


----------



## hooka (11 يوليو 2012)

وائل البرعى قال:


> *السلام عليكم بشمهندس محمد العطفى تأخرت علينا بتكملة الموضوع وطرح أمثلة عملية أرجو أن تكون بصحة جيدة وبخير.
> ولكن لى طلب أرجو منك رفع برنامج حساب fm200 , co2
> وجزاك الله خيرا
> *


http://www.mediafire.com/?z2n5lw0a5aarts3
etfadel ya handsa


----------



## hooka (11 يوليو 2012)

we tab3en kol el barameg d mn el montada hena tagme3ia mn ba2y el a3da2 el motamezayen


----------



## ستار سلمان (11 يوليو 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthre...شبكات-الحريق-من-شركة-smg/page21#ixzz20LJpkq2S

السلام عليكم
لدي مضخة حريق سعة 24 m3/hr
مربوط عليها 24 كابينة حريق 1.5 " حيث هذا النوع كما في شرحكم 100 gpm
هل تكفي هذه المضحة لسد الكمية المطلوبة من الماء عند حدوث الحريق واستخام اكثرمن نصف العدد
شكرا


----------



## ستار سلمان (11 يوليو 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthre...شبكات-الحريق-من-شركة-smg/page21#ixzz20LJpkq2S

السلام عليكم
لدي مضخة حريق سعة 24 m3/hr
مربوط عليها 24 كابينة حريق 1.5 " حيث هذا النوع كما في شرحكم 100 gpm
هل تكفي هذه المضحة لسد الكمية المطلوبة من الماء عند حدوث الحريق واستخام اكثرمن نصف العدد
شكرا


----------



## محمد العطفي (11 يوليو 2012)

ستار سلمان قال:


> هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthre...شبكات-الحريق-من-شركة-smg/page21#ixzz20ljpkq2s
> 
> السلام عليكم
> لدي مضخة حريق سعة 24 m3/hr
> ...


السلام عليكم الاخ الفاضل ستارسلمان عذرا على التاخير في الرد عليك 
لكن اخي الكريم هذه المضخة معدل التدفق بها 24 متر3/ساعة اي ما يعادل 105 جالون في الدقيقة وهذه طبعا قيمة صغيرا جدا اكاد اظن انها مضخة جوكي 
الاول اخي الكريم ما هو نوع المضخة (كهرباء- ديزيل
وايضا ما عدد الصناديق التي تريد تشغيلها عند حدوث الحريق 
اذا كانت اجابتك بنفس السؤال الذي تطرحه 
فانا ارد عليك ان المضخة لا تكفي ابدا ولا يجوز استخدامها في الحريق طبقا لما نص عليه الكود nfpa 20 للمضخات 
برجاء كتابة المواصفات كاملة حتي نتمكن من الرد عليك 
في انتظار البيانات


----------



## محمد العطفي (11 يوليو 2012)

هدهد التوحيد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> كيف الحال اخوتي
> تحياتي للاستاذ الفذ محمد العطفي
> اسال الله ان يعطيك من علمه حتى ترضى, انا اخوك من العراق مهندس ميكانيك
> ...


السلام عليكم 
قد اكون تاخرت ولكن للانشغال في الشركة تقبلو خالص احترامي 
اولا لكي تحدد كيف تقوم بعمل مقايسات لاي مشروع يجب عمل الاتي
1-ان يكون معك الرسومات التنفيذية للمشروع shop drawing 
2- ان يتوافر معك اكبر عدد من الارقام وبينانات الاتصال بالموردين suppliers 
3- تقوم بقراء اللوحة جيدا الخاصة بالمشروع وتقوم تقسيم الاجزاء المكونة للمشروع (محابس -مواسير -وصلات - حساسات )كل ذلك على حسب الاقطار المختلفة (تستطيع عمل ذلك باسرع وقت اذا كنت انت المهندس الذي صمم المشروع لانه يجب مراعاة ان تقوم بعمل ما يسمي بال layer + blocks للتسهيل من عملية الحصر 
4- بعد تجهيز جدول خاص بالكميات والاعداد الخاصة بكل جزء تقوم بوضع الاسعار 
5-يجب ان يكون لديك خبرة بالمشاريع وكيفية وضع الاسعار (التوريد-التنفيذ-الخطورة-طبيعة مكان العمل-الانتقالات ) كل هذه يجب وضعها عند تسعير الكميات 
6- تقوم بوضع ال profit الخاص بالمشروع وهذا يتطلب ذكاء وحنكة تاتي مع الوقت 
7-اهم شيئ ان تتوخي الحذر في عملية الحصر سواء ان تقوم بزيادة الاعداد والكميات بصورة تزيد من تكلفة المشروع او بكميات واعداد اقل من الموجود وهذا يزيد من الخسارة 
واخيرا ساقوم باذن الله تعالي برفع مقايسة لمشروع تستطيع ان تاخذه ويكون بصفة دائمة كل ماعليك فعله هو ان تغير من الاعداد والكميات طبقا لما هو موجود بالمشروع 
ارجو ان تكون اجابتي كافية نسبيا


----------



## محمد العطفي (11 يوليو 2012)

*مقايسة لمشروع حريق متكامل*

مقايسة لمشروع حريق 
انظر المرفقات


----------



## alarefmohamed (12 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله لك وعليك الحقيقة اننى كلما قر





بارك الله لك وعليك احسبك ممن قال عنهم رسول الله عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام[ خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه ] صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وكل سنة وانتم جميعا بخير بمناسبة قدوم شهر رمضان


----------



## ستار سلمان (12 يوليو 2012)

شكرا اخي محمد على الاجابة
اليك المواصفات الخاصة بالمشروع
-مضخة ديزل +كهرباء q=24m3/hr,head= 5 bar
-مضخة الجوكي q=14m3/hr,head=6bar
-كابينات الحريق عدد24 مواصفات 1" dia
30 meter length
-pressure vessel 200 lit
مع مجموعة من الاقفال ذو 6 انج 
حسب ما تم شرحه فانه يحتاج الكابينة الى 100 جالون بالدقيقة وان المضخة تدفع 105 جالون هل هذا ممكن 
شكرا اخي على تعاونك معي


----------



## ستار سلمان (12 يوليو 2012)

شكرا اخي محمد على الاجابة 
لقد شرحت لك التفاصيل FINAL SPRINKLER BOQ.doc‏ 
سبق وان قدمت الملف لكن هل هناك مخطط للمشروع؟
مع جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## ستار سلمان (16 يوليو 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthre...شبكات-الحريق-من-شركة-smg/page21#ixzz20ns1A6lc

شكرا اخي محمد على الاجابة
اليك المواصفات الخاصة بالمشروع
-مضخة ديزل +كهرباء q=24m3/hr,head= 5 bar
-مضخة الجوكي q=14m3/hr,head=6bar
-كابينات الحريق عدد24 مواصفات 1" dia
30 meter length
-pressure vessel 200 lit
مع مجموعة من الاقفال ذو 6 انج 
حسب ما تم شرحه فانه يحتاج الكابينة الى 100 جالون بالدقيقة وان المضخة تدفع 105 جالون هل هذا ممكن 
شكرا اخي على تعاونك معي


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (17 يوليو 2012)

عاشت ايدك موضوع شيق


----------



## محمد العطفي (21 يوليو 2012)

ستار سلمان قال:


> هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthre...شبكات-الحريق-من-شركة-smg/page21#ixzz20ns1A6lc
> 
> شكرا اخي محمد على الاجابة
> اليك المواصفات الخاصة بالمشروع
> ...


طبقا لما ذكرته فهذه المضخة غير كافية لهذا المصنع .لان عدد الصناديق كيبر وبالتالي احتمالية فتح اكثر من صندوق ممكنة وبالتالي 105 جالون/دقيقة للمضخة غير كافي 
اتمني تكون المعلومة افادت حضرتك


----------



## محمد العطفي (21 يوليو 2012)

سلوان حسن كريم قال:


> عاشت ايدك موضوع شيق


نسال الله الدوام وزيادة الاعمال وتقبلها


----------



## lemoon (21 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك وزادك من العلم


----------



## lemoon (21 يوليو 2012)

*شكر خاص لكل المهندسسين في 
شركة ‏smg
المهندس سيد عبدالحميد
المهندس محمد العطفي
المهندس ماجد الليثي
المهندس محمد عبدالسلام 
وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء
ولا يهمكم حسد الحاسدين *


----------



## fatma ibrahim (21 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد العطفي (29 يوليو 2012)

lemoon قال:


> بارك الله فيك وزادك من العلم


وجزاك خيرا مثله واسال الله ان يزيدنا واياك


----------



## محمد العطفي (29 يوليو 2012)

lemoon قال:


> *شكر خاص لكل المهندسسين في
> شركة ‏smg
> المهندس سيد عبدالحميد
> المهندس محمد العطفي
> ...


جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الكلمات الرائعة


----------



## محمد العطفي (29 يوليو 2012)

fatma ibrahim قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير


وجزاك مثله


----------



## mahmod_yosry (3 أغسطس 2012)

*جزاكم الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم*


----------



## vanilia.smile (17 أغسطس 2012)

*لو سمحت حضرتك بشمهندس محمد العاطفى اولا احب اشكر حضرتك على المجهود ثانيا ياريت حضرتك تشرح الحسابات الهيدروليكية تكون مشكورررررررر جدااااااااااااااا
السلام عليكم *


----------



## eng.moohamed (17 أغسطس 2012)

يابشمهندس محمد ممكن بعد اذنك تكمل الشرح حسابات الهيدروليكية وبرجاءتجميع الدورة فى ملف واحد حتى يتم الاستفادة للمهندسن الجدد وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## محمد العطفي (25 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم يا بشمهندسين 
بالنسبة لاقتراح ان الملفات كلها تكون مجمعة فهي بالفعل موجودة وقد تفضل عضو من الاعضاء جزاه الله خيرا بعمل ذلك 
وهذا هو اللينك الخاص بكل ملفات الكورس 
أسس تصميم الحريق للمهندس محمد العطفى.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download
وكل عام وانتم بخير 
على ان نكمل الشرح بالتفصيل مع مثال محلول


----------



## mohamed el sheikh (25 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس محمد العطفى 
استفدنا كثيرا من كلام حضرتك 
نتمنى انك توافينا بالمعلومات الجديده


----------



## madaa_21 (27 أغسطس 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا م/ محمد العطفي ع المجهود المبذول في هذه الدورة وبالمناسبة انا اتشرفت بمقابلتك في رمضان وكان واضح إنك حد متعاون وفيك الخير انما الاكثر وضوحا الآن انك لديك مخزون كبير من الخير تستخدمه لإفادة احبائك في الله *.*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (27 أغسطس 2012)

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## amnshsh2 (27 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك ووالديك


----------



## mahmood mrbd (28 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير ...انما الاعمال بالنيات ولكل مرء ما نوى ...مشكور على هذا الجهد


----------



## asd_zxc (30 أغسطس 2012)

بش مهندس عاطفى ممكن تيجى ترد على الكلام ده فى اللينك الموجود....والا نفرد هنا ونشوف هنوصل لايه؟؟؟

https://www.facebook.com/groups/129...ent_id=356035224474632&ref=notif&notif_t=like


----------



## محمد العطفي (1 سبتمبر 2012)

mohamed el sheikh قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا مهندس محمد العطفى
> استفدنا كثيرا من كلام حضرتك
> نتمنى انك توافينا بالمعلومات الجديده


وجزاك كل الخير اخي الكريم واوعدكم اني ما دامت فيا روح الحياة ان لا ينقطع هذا الموضوع وباذن ساوافي الجميع بكل ما هو جديد 
والباب مفتوح للجميع لاي استفسارت


----------



## محمد العطفي (1 سبتمبر 2012)

mahmood mrbd قال:


> جزاك الله كل الخير ...انما الاعمال بالنيات ولكل مرء ما نوى ...مشكور على هذا الجهد


نعم يا اخي اسال الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا وان يجعل عملنا خالصا لوجه الكريم


----------



## محمد العطفي (1 سبتمبر 2012)

amnshsh2 قال:


> بارك الله فيك ووالديك


اللهم اعزك ..اللهم بارك في كل من كان له حق علينا وارحمنا يوم ان نكون بين يديه


----------



## محمد العطفي (1 سبتمبر 2012)

سلوان حسن كريم قال:


> كل عام وانتم بخير


وحضرتك بخير


----------



## محمد العطفي (1 سبتمبر 2012)

madaa_21 قال:


> *جزاك الله خيرا يا م/ محمد العطفي ع المجهود المبذول في هذه الدورة وبالمناسبة انا اتشرفت بمقابلتك في رمضان وكان واضح إنك حد متعاون وفيك الخير انما الاكثر وضوحا الآن انك لديك مخزون كبير من الخير تستخدمه لإفادة احبائك في الله *.*جزاكم الله خيرا*


انا الذي اتشرف بمعرفة حضرتك وجزاك الله خيرا على كلامك الطيب


----------



## elomda_5 (2 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير بشمهندس محمد وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ونفع بعلمك


----------



## اكرامى علاء (6 سبتمبر 2012)

*الشكر كل الشكر للمهندسين الاجلاء م/محمد العطفى و م/ سيد حلاوة واذكر نفسى واياكم بكلام رسول الله صلى الله علية وسلم اذا مات ابن ادم انقطع عملة الا من ثلاث منها علم ينتفع بة اسأل الله العلى العظيم ان يجعل هذا فى ميزان حسناتكم 
*


----------



## MAHTALK (7 سبتمبر 2012)

جزيل الشكر للمهندس محمد العطفي 
وفقك الله وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## اكرامى علاء (7 سبتمبر 2012)

ارجو من م/ محمد العطفى تكملة باقى دورة تصصميم انظمة اطفاء الحريق


----------



## abdelsalamn (9 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير‏


----------



## nofal (9 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## hayderjasim (10 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا ياباش مهندس ، اتمنى لو تحول المحاضرة الى ملف pdf ليكون عندنا مرجع .... مع التقدير


----------



## madaa_21 (13 سبتمبر 2012)

*لا اسكت الله لك حسا يا م / محمد العطفي *.* لعله خــــــــــــــــير*


----------



## اكرامى علاء (18 سبتمبر 2012)

_*اسال الله ان تكون بخير وصحة جيدة يابشمهندس محمد العطفى مشتاقين جدا لشرحك الجميل فى كورس انظمة الحريق*_


----------



## asd_zxc (19 سبتمبر 2012)

طبعا انا بذكر نفسى واياكم بالشروط علشان انا لو اخترقتها مبقاش لوحدى

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t25682.html#ixzz26xEtvziq

​*3**- **تجنب الإشارة إلى أي وسيلة اتصال في المواضيع أو المشاركات و التعليقات ، كعنوان البريد الإلكتروني أو رقم الهاتف...الخ ،**وللمشرفين أحقية حذف أي مشاركة تخالف ذلك مباشرة و للمشرفين الحق في إيقاف العضو المخالف **.*
*4- **لا تسمح إدارة الملتقى بطرح أي مواضيع يكون **الهدف منها فقط نشر **إعلانات لمواقع أخرى
12.**- **يفضل عدم استخدام عناوين المواضيع لجذب القراء من خلال ذكر جمل مثيرة أو مخالفة **للذوق العام رغبة للفت الانتباه
**.*15يمنع منعاً باتاً لأي ممثل أو مندوب عن شركة أو صاحب شركة أو مؤسسة تعليمية الإعلان عن منشأته او مؤسسته ، او وضع تخفيض لدورات تدريبية او طلب موظفين أو توظيف دون أخذ موافقة من إدارة الملتقى. 

طبعا عشان ميتقلش عليا بشوشر على الناس وببعدهم عن الشرح الجميل ده للعطفى...

كان فيه موضوع كبير بنتناقش فيه ممكن تشرفونا برأيكم
https://www.facebook.com/groups/129212580490232/362604450484376/?ref=notif&notif_t=group_comment


----------



## asd_zxc (19 سبتمبر 2012)

ومعلش استفسار بسيط اصل انا اتصلت بالرقم المكتوب فى المشاركة لقيتة رقمك يا عطفى ...مش رقم الشركة ...ممكن حتى فاكس او حاجة تانية 

[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t292335.html[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​


----------



## اكرامى علاء (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*نظام الرشاشات الاونوماتيكيه ** :Automatic sprinkler sys*

*يجب معرفه شكل ومكونات الرشاشات فهناك نوعان :*

1- رشاش من النوع صاحب الزجاجه Glass type ....... وهو يحتوى على زجاجه هذه الزجاجه تعمل على غلق مسار الماء و منعه من التدفق هذه الزجاجه تحتوى بداخلها على غاز عند حدوث الحريق يتمدد العاز مما يؤدى الى كسر الزجاجه فيندفع الماء ويتدفق ويعمل على اطفاء الحريق .

2- رشاش من النوع صاحب الوصله المعدنيه الملحومه Fusible link type ....... وهو عباره عن وصله وتحوى هذه الوصله على نقطه لحام من نوع معين تنصهر هذه الماده عند درجه حراره معينه مما يدفع المياه الى الخروج والتدفق.
الرشاشات من النوعين تنصهر عند درجه حراره 68 م ولكن فى المطابخ يتم استخدام رشاش ينصهر عند درجه حراره 110 م.
لمنع تركيب اى رشاش فى مكان غير المناسب له كرشاش المطابخ فى الطرقات فعند حدوث الحريق لن يشعر به وكذلك تركيب رشاش الطرقات والغرف فى المطابخ فعند العمل فى المطابخ سينصهر الرشاش ويؤدى الى تدفق المياه برغم عدم حدوث حريق قيكون كل رشاش يحتوى على غاز ذو لون مختلف و يكون كل رشاش مكتوب عليه درجه الحراره التى ينصهر عندها .

* مــلاحظـــــــته : جميع انواع الرشاشات المستخدمه من المقاس **1/2" or 3/4"** .*

*الرشاشات المستخدمه لها انواع كثيره ومتعدده :*

1- : Pendant type sprinkler ويكون اتجاه سريان الماء الى اسفل ويستخدم فى حاله وجود اسقف معلقه يوجد منه النوع الغاطس.
2- Up right sprinkler: ويكون اتجاه السريان الى اعلى ثم ينقلب الى اسفل ويركب الى اعلى فى الاماكن التى لا يوجد بها اسقف معلقه كالجراجات والمصانع وذلك لحمايته من الانكسار.
3- Side wall sprinkler: ويركب فى الاماكن التى يتعزر بها تركيب النوعين السابقين ويوضع ملاصق للحائط ويكون اتجاه المياه افقيا.

*هناك انواع اخرى من الرشاشات وذلك حسب طبيعه الاستخدام :*

1- Intermediate level sprinkler: يستخدم فى المخازن وهو عباره عن صف من الرشاشات يكون فى وسط المخزن ويحوى كل رشاش على غطاء لحمايته من المياه التى تسقط من اعلى من الرشاشات التى فى اعلى حتى لا يقلل من درجه الحراره فلا ينصهر الرشاش.
2- : Corrosion resistant sprinklerيستخدم فى المعامل والاماكن التى تحتوى على ابخره كميائيه وهو مصنوع من ماده تقاوم التاكل حسب نوع الابخره المتولده ويتم شراءه جاهزا ولا يتم دهانه حتى لا يؤثر على خواص انصهاره.
3- : Decorative sprinklerويحوى على غطاء ويكون مدهون حسب لون السقف والشكل العام وعند حدوث الحريق تعمل المياه الى دفع الغطاء الى اسفل.

*لتصميم اى نظام حريق بالمياه لابد من معرفه وحساب الاتى :*

1- عدد الرشاشات المستخدمهNo of sprinkler .
2- المسافه بين الرشاشات Distance .
3- كميه المياه اللازم توافرها ومعدل التدفق GPM .
4- Head المطلوب.
5- حجم التانك Water tank .
6- مقاس المواسيرSize of pipe .

يتم تحديد عدد الرشاشات المستخدمه والمسافه بينها طبقا لدرجه الخطوره (سرعه انتشار اللهب) فكلما زادت درجه الخطوره تقل المسافه بين الرشاشات .


*ويمكن تقسيم درجات الخطوره الى :*

تقسم درجه الخطوره الى ثلاث اقسام حسب نوع نوع المواد القابله للاحتراق الموجوده وقد قام الكود بتقسيمها وتوضيح درجه الخطوره لكل نوع من انواع المبانى 

*1- **Light Hazard :-*

درجه خطوره خفيفه ............. كالاوراق و البلاستيك و الخشب .
الكنائس – الانديه – قاعات المحاضرات – المستشفيات – المكتبات ماعدا المخازن الضخمه بها – المتاحف – المكاتب- المطاعم – المسارح ............... الخ .
*2- **Ordinary Hazard :-*
*وقم قام الكود بتقسيمها الى مجموعتان للخطوره *
*1- **Group (1) :- *
مواقف السيارات – المخابز – صناعات الاغذيه – محطات الالكترونيه – صناعات الزجاج – المغاسل – خدمات المطاعم .

*2- Group (2):-*
المعامل الكيميائيه – التنظيف الجاف – اسطبلات الخيول – الورش – المكتبات الضخمه – الصناعات المعدنيه – الصناعات الورقيه – مكاتب البريد – المسارح – جراجات التصليح – صناعه الاطارات – ماكينات الاعمال الخشبيه .
*3- Extra Hazard:-*
*وقم قام الكود بتقسيمها الى مجموعتان للخطوره *
*1- Group (1):- *
الزيوت الهيروليكيه القابله للاحتراق – المسابك – الالواح و والابلاكاش – المطابع التى تستخدم الاحبار نقطه الوميض لها اقل من 37.8 درجه – المطاط – الصناعات القطنيه .......... الخ .

*2- Group (2):-*
صناعات الغازيه المضغوطه – الزيوت – المنظفات – الملمعات – الدهانات – الصناعات المجهزه للاسفلت. 

*Protection Area Limitations per Sprinkler:-*

المساحه التى يعمل فيها كل رشاش لا تتغير بنوع الرشاش ولكن تتغير حسب درجه الخطوره وكذلك تتغير المسافه بين الرشاشات حسب درجه الخطوره . 
وفيما يلى المساحه التى يعمل عليها كل رشاش و المسافه بينهما .


*Protection Area Limitations per Sprinkler*
 *Distance between sprinkler (m)*
*Area*
*(m[SUP]2[/SUP])*
*Hazard*
*4.6*
*18.6*
*Light Hazard*
*4.6*
*12.1*
*Ordinary Hazard*
*3.7*
*9.3*
*Extra Hazard*




*مـلاحظــــــــه :* اقل مسافه بين اى رشاشين لاتقل عن 2م حتى لايؤثر بالسلب بالبروده على الرشاش المجاور. 

ولكن يحدث فى مصر تغير بسيط يجبرك عليه المسؤلين من الدفاع المدنى لزياده الامان وكذلك بسبب الخوف من عدم اتمام العمل بدقه او استخدام طلمبه تكون ضعيفه ولا تعطى الهيد (Head) المطلوب .



*Protection Area Limitations per Sprinkler*
 *Distance between sprinkler (m)*
*Area*
*(m[SUP]2[/SUP])*
*Hazard*
*4.2*
*15*
*Light Hazard*
*3.7*
*12 - 11.5*
*Ordinary Hazard*
*3*
*8*
*Extra Hazard*









*مـلاحظــــــــه :-*

1- المسافه بين اى رشاش والحائط يجب ان لا تزيد عن نص المسافه التى يجب توافرها بين اى رشاشين طبقا للجدول السابق. 
2- اقل مسافه بين الرشاش والحائط لاتقل عن 4 بوصه اى 102 مم .
3- يجب توافر عند التصميم وجود مضختان وتوفير مولد للكهرباء لهم حيث عند حدوث الحريق يتم قطع التيار الكهربى عن المبنى وعند صعوبه وجود مولد يستخدم محرك ديزل يقوم هو بتشغيل المضخات.
4- عند توصيل شبكه المواسير يجب مراعاه ان تكون الخطوط بها نوع من السميتريه والتشابه لتوفير الوقت والتكلفه والعماله .


*Sprinkler Operation Area:-*

ويمكن تعريفها على انها اقل مساحه التى يجب فيها فتح عدد من الرشاشات عند حدوث حريق . حتى لا يهرب اللهب من الرشاشات اى بمعنى اصح انه عند حدوث حريق فى مساحه تكون 5 امتار مربعا مثلا يجب فتح رشاشات تغطى مساحه 30 مترا مربعا. ويتم تحديد هذه المساحه عن طريق الهازرد.



*Area (m[SUP]2[/SUP])*
*Hazard*
*139*
*Light Hazard*
*139*
*Ordinary Hazard*
*232*
*Extra Hazard*







*تعــــريفــــات هامـــــــــــــــه :- *

*1- Main line:* ممكن تعريفه على انه الخط الرئيسى الذى يغذى المبنى المراد حمايته. 
*2- Cross Main:* ممكن تعريفه على انه خط رئيسى بالنسبه الى الفروع التى تغذى الرشاشات و هو خط فرعى بالنسبه الى الخط الرئيسى الذى يغذى المبنى كله. 
*3- Branch line:* هو الخط ماخوذ من الخط الرئيسى وهو يغذى الرشاشات. 


















*Hydraulic Calculation*

بعد معرفه الهازرد التى نعمل عليها والمساحه التى يغطيها الرشاش , ندخل بعد ذلك لمعرفه عدد الرشاشات 
ويمكن حساب عدد الرشاشات بالقانون :
No of Sprinkler = Area / Area coverage per Sprinkler

*مــثــــــــال :-*

Area = 10 X 20 = 200 m[SUP]2[/SUP] 
No of Sprinkler = 200 / 12.1= 17 sprinkler
وللتشابه والسميتريه نجعلهما 18 رشاش.
وللحصول على معدل السريان المطلوب فى الشبكه ممكن الحصول عليها من القانون التالى 

Q gpm = 29.83 C d[SUP]2[/SUP] (P psi) [SUP]1/2[/SUP]
*Where: *
d: Sprinkler Diameter in inch. 
Psi = Ft (head) X 0.433
C: material of Sprinkler.
We have (C, d) are constant for sprinkler

*So we get: *
Q gpm = K (P psi) [SUP]1/2[/SUP]
K: constant for sprinkler


Nominal orifice Size (in)
 
Orifice type
 
K Factor
Percent of nominal 1/2" Discharge
1/4
Small
1.3 – 1.5
25
5/16
Small
1.8 – 2.0
33.3
3/8
Small
2.6 – 2.9
50
7/16
Small
4.0 – 4.4
75
1/2
Standard
5.3 – 5.8
100
17/32
Large
7.4 – 8.2
140



فى حاله عدم معرفه قيمه ال K ناخدها تساوى = 5.65
ويقوم المقاول بساب ال K مره اخرى ويحسب الاختلافات .

Q = A X ρ
*Where:- *
Q: minimum flow required 
A: area of coverage 
ρ: required density 
من الممكن الحصول على ρ من خلال الخرائط وذلك بمعرفه الهازرد والمساحه.
ويمكن تعريف ρ على انها كميه الماء الازم لاطفاء النار 

ويمكن حساب الHydraulic Calculation وتوضيحها من خلال المثال التالى. 

1- من الرسم نحصل على المساحه التى يعمل عليها الرشاش وهى 130 Ft[SUP]2[/SUP] .
2- نحسب عدد الرشاشات التى ستعمل عند حدوث الحريق 
No of Operated Sprinkler = A operative / A operative per sprinkler
= 1500 / 130 = 11.54 = 12 Sprinkler.

3- نحسب الرشاشات التى ستعمل فى الخط الواحد 




No of Sprinkler across branch = 1.2 X (A operation) [SUP]1/2[/SUP] 
Distance between sprinklers across branch
= 1.2 X (1500) [SUP]0.5[/SUP] / 13 = 3.57 = 4 Sprinkler. 

4- نختار المساحه التى سيكون فيها اسواء الاحتمالات ابعد ما يمكن عن الطلمبه و المتوقع ان يكون الضغط بها منخفض فاذا وصلنا بالهيد و السريان الطلوب فى ابعد رشاش فان الطلمبه ستنجح فى تشغيل جميع الرشاشات بالضعط المطلوب ومعدل السريان ايضا 
5- بعد اختيار المنطقه الاسواء ندخل الجدول التالى وهو فى قمه السهوله ولا مجال للخطا فيه حيث ان كل خطوه تسلم نتيجتها الى الخطوه التى تليها 

*شرح الجدول واعمدته وصفوفه :- *

1- العمود رقم (1) : وهو رقم الخطوه 
2- العمود رقم (2) : وهو رقم الرشاش ومكانه (1, Bl-1) معناها الصف الاول و البرانش لين رقم 1 .
3- العمود رقم (3) : معدل السريان q هو السريان فى الرشاش و Q السريان فى الخط .
Q = q[SUB] in Sp No 1[/SUB] + q[SUB] in Sp No 2[/SUB] 
4- العمود رقم (4) : مقاس الماسوره الافتراضى ناخده من الجداول ولكن لابد من التاكد من نتائجه بعد ذلك من الخريطه فاذا وجدنا المفاقيد فى الضغط كبيره ننتقل اللى قطر اكبر كما سنرى من خلال المثال .
5- العمود رقم (5) : وهى الاكواع و التيهات و الالبو او اى اجهزم قد تسبب مفاقيد فى الخط.
6- العمود رقم (6) : و هو مقدار المكافىء للمفاقيد السابقه لو كانت المسوره خلال المواسير الافقيه .
7- العمود رقم (7) : هو مقدار المفاقيد بالوحده الانجليزيه لكل قدم .
8- العمود رقم (8) : هو مقدار الضغط المطلوب حيث P[SUB]t[/SUB] هو قيمه الضغط الكلى فى المواسير الافقيه والراسيه و P[SUB]e[/SUB] هو المفاقيد فى المواسيرالراسيه و P[SUB]f[/SUB] المفاقيد فى المواسير الافقيه .
9- العمود رقم (10) : وهو المعادله الرئيسيه التى سنعمل عليها 
q = K X (P)[SUP] 0.5[/SUP]

ويتم العمل بها اما بمعرفه ال P وايجاد ال q او العكس وبذلك بفرض ان ال K=5.65.




For Ordinary Hazard, Group (1), 1500 Ft[SUP]2[/SUP]
 
 *D=0.15 gpm*
*K=5.65*
*Normal pressure*
*Pressure summary*
*Friction losses psi*
*Equiv. pipe length*
*Pipe Fitting*
*Pipe size*
*Flow in gpm*
*Nozzle Location*
*Step No*
 q=AX ρ= 130X0.15 =19.5
p=11.9
 
Pt = 11.9
C120


0.124
L = 13
 
 

1"
q=
Bl-1
1
1
 
Pe =
F = 0
 
 Q=19.5
  
Pf= 1.6
T =13
 
 q= 
5.65X 13.5[SUP]0.5[/SUP]=20.7
 
Pt = 13.5
 

0.125
L = 13
 
 

1.25"
q=20.7
Bl-1
2
2
 
Pe =
F = 0
 
 Q=40.2
 Pf= 1.6
T =13
 
 q= 
5.65X 15.1[SUP]0.5[/SUP]=22
 
Pt = 15.1
 

0.132

L = 13
 
 

1.5"
q=22
Bl-1
3
3
 
Pe =
F = 0
 
 Q=62.2
  
Pf= 1.7
T =13
 
 q= 
5.65X 16.8[SUP]0.5[/SUP]=23.2
 
Pt = 16.8
 

0.237

L = 20.5
 
 

1.5"
q=23.2
DN


RN
4
4
 
Pe =
F = 16
2 T
 Q=85.4
  
Pf= 8.6
T =36.5
 
 K = 85.4 / 25.4[SUP]0.5[/SUP] = 16.95
 
Pt = 25.4
 

0.07
L = 10
 
 

2"
 
 
Cm to Bl-2
 
5
 
Pe =
F =
 
 Q =85.4
  
Pf= 0.7
T =10
 
 q= 
19.95X 26.1[SUP]0.5 [/SUP]= 86.6
 
Pt = 26.1
 

0.109

L = 10
 
 

2.5"
q = 86.6

 
Bl-2 to Bl-3
 
6
 
Pe =
F =
 
 Q =172
  
Pf= 1.1
T =10
 
 q= 
19.95X 27.2[SUP]0.5 [/SUP]= 88.4
 
Pt =27.2
 

0.233

L = 70
 
 

2.5"
q
=88.4

 
Bl-3 to cm
 
7
 
Pe =
F =
 
 Q =260.4
  
Pf= 16.3
T =70
 
 Pe = 15 X 0.433 = 6.5
 
Pt =43.5
 

0.081

L = 119
E
 

3"
 
Cm to F.F
 
8
 
Pe = 6.5
F = 21
AV
 Q =260.4
  
Pf= 11.3
T =140
GV
 Copper= 21X 1.51 = 32.2
 
Pt =61.3
C150


0.061
L = 50
E
 
 


UG
Crown pipe
 
9
 
Pe =
F =32.2
GV
 *Q =260.4*

  
Pf= 5
T =82.2
 
  
*P t = 66.3*
 
 


*شرح الخطوات التى فى الجدول :*

· نضع قطر الماسوره = واحد وهو لايقل عن ذلك .
· نضع L = 13 وهى المسافه بين الرشاشين على نفس الخط , ولايوجد F عندنا فنضعها بصفر اذا 
· تكون ال T = 13 .
· من القانون q =A X ρ وبمعرفه ان المساحه الفتى يعمل بها الرشاش =130 قدم مربع و ان الكثافه تساوى gpm/ft[SUP]2[/SUP]0.15 وذلك من الخريطه صفحه 9 , نجد ان قيمه السريان تساوى 
q = 130 X 0.15 = 19.5 gpm.
· وبالتعويض فى القانون q = K X (P) [SUP]0.5[/SUP] نحصل على قيمه الضغط عند الرشاش الاخير 
P = [19.5 / 5.65] [SUP]2[/SUP] = 11.9 psi.
· من الخريطه الخاصه بنوع المواسير نحسب المفاقيد فى الخط من الرشاش الاخير للذى قبله ونجدها تساوى 40 قدم لكل 100 قدم ويتم تحويلها الى psi كالاتى 
30 / 100 X 0.433 = 0.124 psi / Ft
0.124 X 13 = 1.6 psi 
· نجد ان الضغط عن الرشاش الثانى يساوى الضغط عند الرشاش الاول + المفاقيد فى الماسوره الواصله بين الرشاشين 
Pt2 = 1.6 + 11.9 = 13.5 psi 
· بمعرفه الضغط عند الرشاش الثانى من الممكن معرفه , Q q عند الرشاش الثانى 
q = 5.65 X (13.5)[SUP]0.5[/SUP] = 20.7 gpm.
Q = 20.7 + 19.5 = 40.2 gpm.
· نكرر الخطوه السابقه مره اخرى على الرشاش رقم 3 .
· فى الخطوه رقم 4 نكرر نفس العمليه ولكننا نكون توقفنا فقد احتوينا منطقه الخطوره كامله فبعد هذه الخطوه وحساب السريان والضغط عند الرشلش نحسب الخط باكمله حتى T ونجد ان عندنا 2 T وفيهم مفاقيد يتم حساب المفاقيد فيهم من الجدول ونجد ان T = 8 Ft .
· فى الخطوه رقم 5 نعتبر الفرع الاخير الذى تم حسابه عباره عن رشاش واحد ياخذ q = 85.4 و الضغط عنده p = 25.4 ونعتبر الفرع الذى قبله عباره عن رشاش واحد فقط والذى بعده كذلك فنحسب ال q, p عند بدايه كل فرع فقط
ولكن لابد من معرفه الk الجديده ونحسبها بالقانون ونجدها تساوى 
K = 85.4 / (25.4) [SUP]0.5[/SUP] = 16.95
· فى الخطوه رقم 6 نكرر نفس الخطوات مره اخرى ولكن ال k الجديده = 16.95 ونحسب بالمثل الضغط عند الفرع الثالث 
· فى الخطوه رقم 7 نحسب ال p و ال q و ال Q المطلوب توافرها عند بدايه الفرع الثالث بنفس قيمه ال k الجديدهو ذلك الى نهايه القطر 2.5" .
· فى الخطوه 8 نحسب المفاقيد فى الخط 3" الى وش الارض , ونجد ان لدينا على الخط اجهزه مثل الفير الارم ومحبس بوابه و كوع 90 درجه نحسب المفاقيد فيهم وكذلك تظهر لدينا Pe وهى الهيد الازم لرفع الماء بواسطه الطلمبه من مستوى الارض الى مستوى الخط الرئيسى المغذى للرشاشات.
· فى الخطوه رقم 9 نحسب المفاقيد فى الجزء النحاس المار تحت الارض 
· وهنا نكون وصلنا الى نهايه الجدول وحددنا الطلمبه المطلوبه والتى يجب ان تعطى 
Q = 260.4 gpm, P = 66.3 psi



*Pipe Schedule*

من الممكن استخدامه :
1- فى المشروعات الصغيره .
2- مشروع موجود وسيتم عمل امتداد له .
3- لا يستخدم مع Extra Hazard.

جميع لجداول تعمل على رشاش ½” . فى حاله استخدام رشاش ¾” يجب اعاده الحسابات الهيدروليكيه لمعرفه اذا كانت المواسير ستستطيع ايصال الماء الى الرشاشات ام لا ؟.
اخر رشاش الضغط لا يقل عن 15psi وذلك للـ Light و الـ ordinary يكون الضغط 20 psi ويسمى ذلك residual pressure ونستكمل الحسابات حتى نصل نصل الى الطلمبه وذلك بحساب ال losses فى الخط واضافه الـ residual pressure ويكون ذلك الـ total pressure ولحساب الـ gpm .

وناخذ الـ density مثلا = 0.15 و الـ working area = 1500 ft2 .
gpm = 1500 X 0.15 = 225 
نبحث عن عدد الرشاشات داخل ال operative area . وليكن 12 .
gpm / sp = 100 / 225 = 19 gpm per sprinkler
ومن هنا تستطيع عمل جدول حسابات اللحسايات الهيدروليكيه لنظام الـ pipe sch .
وذك بفرض ان جميع الرشاشات لها نفس التصرف وليكن 19 gpm كالمثال السابق .

Light hazard pipe schedule 


steel
Copper
1” 2 Sprinkler
1 ¼” 3 Sprinkler 
1 ½” 5 Sprinkler 
2” 10 Sprinkler
2 ½” 30 Sprinkler
3” 60 Sprinkler
3 ½” 100 Sprinkler
4”
For SI Unite 1 in.= 25.4mm
1” 2 Sprinkler
1 ¼” 3 Sprinkler 
1 ½” 5 Sprinkler 
2” 12 Sprinkler
2 ½” 40 Sprinkler
3” 65 Sprinkler
3 ½” 115 Sprinkler
4”


 

اقصى مساحه من الممكن ان نقوم بحمايتها هى 52000 Ft2 او (4831m2) او اذا وصل عدد الرشاشات الـ 100 رشاش بدون تقسيم المساحه الى اجزاء تفصل بينها حوائط يجب استخدام الـ Ordinary Hazard .







Ordinary Hazard Pipe Schedule 


steel
Copper
1” 2 Sprinkler
1 ¼” 3 Sprinkler 
1 ½” 5 Sprinkler 
2” 10 Sprinkler
2 ½” 20 Sprinkler
3” 40 Sprinkler
3 ½” 65 Sprinkler
4” 100 Sprinkler
5” 160 Sprinkler
6” 275 Sprinkler
For SI Unite 1 in.= 25.4mm
1” 2 Sprinkler
1 ¼” 3 Sprinkler 
1 ½” 5 Sprinkler 
2” 12 Sprinkler
2 ½” 25 Sprinkler
3” 45 Sprinkler
3 ½” 75 Sprinkler
4” 115 Sprinkler
5” 180 Sprinkler
6” 300 Sprinkler


 
Extra Hazard Pipe Schedule:-


steel
Copper
1” 1 Sprinkler
1 ¼” 2 Sprinkler 
1 ½” 5 Sprinkler 
2” 8 Sprinkler
2 ½” 15 Sprinkler
3” 27 Sprinkler
3 ½” 40 Sprinkler
4” 55 Sprinkler
5” 90 Sprinkler
6” 150 Sprinkler
For SI Unite 1 in.= 25.4mm
1” 1 Sprinkler
1 ¼” 2 Sprinkler 
1 ½” 5 Sprinkler 
2” 8 Sprinkler
2 ½” 20 Sprinkler
3” 30 Sprinkler
3 ½” 45 Sprinkler
4” 65 Sprinkler
5” 100 Sprinkler
6” 170 Sprinkler


 
اقصى مساحه من الممكن ان نقوم بحمايتها هى 25000 Ft2 او (2323 m2) .
​


----------



## اكرامى علاء (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*دورة فى اعمال الحريق*

.1


----------



## zanitty (2 أكتوبر 2012)

اخى اكرامى 
هلا تكرمت بوضع المشاركه الاولى لك فى ملف و من ثم رفعه الى المنتدى حتى يمكن قراءه الجداول بشكل صحيح


----------



## اكرامى علاء (3 أكتوبر 2012)

*تصميم نظام اطفاء الحريق*

الجزء الاول من المشاركة مرفوع على ملف pdf


----------



## zanitty (3 أكتوبر 2012)

اكرامى علاء قال:


> الجزء الاول من المشاركة مرفوع على ملف pdf


اهو كده الكلام و اللا بلاش 
طب و الله لادعى لك يا اخى


----------



## اكرامى علاء (3 أكتوبر 2012)

تحت امرك يأخ zanitty يارب بس تكون فيها استفادة للاخوة الاعضاء اللى يرغبو فى تكملة باقى كورس الفير ولسة فى حاجات تانية كتير حلوة


----------



## اكرامى علاء (3 أكتوبر 2012)

*"""*

تحت امرك يأخ zanitty يارب بس تكون فيها استفادة للاخوة الاعضاء اللى يرغبو فى تكملة باقى كورس الفير ولسة فى حاجات تانية كتير حلوة


----------



## asd_zxc (15 أكتوبر 2012)

اكرامى علاء قال:


> الجزء الاول من المشاركة مرفوع على ملف pdf



10/10 يا هندسة ..استمر


----------



## محمد العطفي (25 أكتوبر 2012)

*وفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه*

الاخ المهندس الفاضل علاء اكرامي جزاك الله خيرا عنا جميعا وبجد معلومات جميلة واستمر حتي يكون الموضوع في مقدمة الموضوعات في ملتقي المهندسين العرب 
وبجد طريقة ممتازة استمر 
وسارفق المذكرة التي يوجد بها المعلومات الي حضرتك كتبتها منها منظمة حتي نسهل على الجميع التعاون 
استمر وانا معك 
كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## محمد العطفي (25 أكتوبر 2012)

*هدية العيد*

السلام عليكم 
هديتي لاجمل ملتقي وافضل مهندسين اعجز عن تقديم الشكر والتقدير لهم 
ملفين 
الاول منهم لشرح غرفة المضخات وفكرة العمل 
والاخر شرح مبسط لما تم تقديمه من مشاركات في الملتقي 
وكل سنة وانتو طيبين واعاده الله علينا وعليكم بالخير واليمن والركات


----------



## md beida (25 أكتوبر 2012)

الموضوع عظيم يستحق التثبيت والله يكون فعونك ونحن ننتظر المزيد من العسل بتاعك


----------



## محمد العطفي (25 أكتوبر 2012)

md beida قال:


> الموضوع عظيم يستحق التثبيت والله يكون فعونك ونحن ننتظر المزيد من العسل بتاعك


جزاك الله كل الخير اخي الكريم 
والقادم افضل ان شاء الله


----------



## اكرامى علاء (10 نوفمبر 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة*

الاخ المهندس محمد العطفى شاكر جدا للتعليق بس حسيت من كلامك انك بتحاول توضح للسادة الاعضاء ان المشاركات السابقة ليست منسوبة لى وهذا فعلا حقيقى وانا بالفعل لم انسبها لى انما اردت بها فقط ان تعم الاستفادة للاخوة الاعضاء عندما توقفت انت عن تكملت باقى شرح الكورس وخصوصا الحسابات الهيدروليكية وهى اهم جزء فى كورس الفير وكنت انا من احد الاعضاء المهتمين بذلك حتى ان وفقنى الله عزل وجل لتكملة باقى الكورس وفهمة قدر المستطاع فأحببت ان تعم الفائدة للجميع ولم انكر اننى شخصيا استفدت من مشاركتك بصورة كبيرة باسلوبك المنسق السهل وارغب فى معرفة المزيد من خلالك عن كورس الفير ولكن شعرت انك توقفت عن تكملة باقى الكورس وبالتحديد فى جزء الحسابات الهيدروليكية .
وفى النهاية اننى اكن لك كل الحب والاحترام وارجو من الله ان يجعل ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك وكل سنة وانت طيب .


----------



## محمد العطفي (11 نوفمبر 2012)

اكرامى علاء قال:


> الاخ المهندس محمد العطفى شاكر جدا للتعليق بس حسيت من كلامك انك بتحاول توضح للسادة الاعضاء ان المشاركات السابقة ليست منسوبة لى وهذا فعلا حقيقى وانا بالفعل لم انسبها لى انما اردت بها فقط ان تعم الاستفادة للاخوة الاعضاء عندما توقفت انت عن تكملت باقى شرح الكورس وخصوصا الحسابات الهيدروليكية وهى اهم جزء فى كورس الفير وكنت انا من احد الاعضاء المهتمين بذلك حتى ان وفقنى الله عزل وجل لتكملة باقى الكورس وفهمة قدر المستطاع فأحببت ان تعم الفائدة للجميع ولم انكر اننى شخصيا استفدت من مشاركتك بصورة كبيرة باسلوبك المنسق السهل وارغب فى معرفة المزيد من خلالك عن كورس الفير ولكن شعرت انك توقفت عن تكملة باقى الكورس وبالتحديد فى جزء الحسابات الهيدروليكية .
> وفى النهاية اننى اكن لك كل الحب والاحترام وارجو من الله ان يجعل ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك وكل سنة وانت طيب .


السلام عليكم 
اخي الكريم يتوجب علينا كمسلمين ان نحسن الظن في بعضنا البعض وانا لم اقول اي شيئ يوحي بذلك 
انت جزاك الله خيرا على معلوماتك ووفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه وبجد لا يوجد ما بداخلي اي شيئ مما دار في ذهنك فنحن في هذه الدنيا ضيوف فهنيا لكل ضيفا كان خفيفا محبوبا في زيارته 
اني احبك في الله واستمر اخي الكريم في تقديم معلوماتك وانا معك واتشرف ان يكون مهندس محترم مثل حضرتك يشاركني الموضوع 
الموضوع لوجه الله لا غير ذلك


----------



## محمد العطفي (11 نوفمبر 2012)

*أسهل طريقة ممكن توزع بيها رشاشات في اي رسمة*

السلام عليكم 
بفضل الله تمكنت من عمل فيديو مختصر لطريقة توزيع الرشاشات على الاوتوكاد 
ان شاء الله يكون الموضوع جيد ويستفيد منه الجميع 
ده اللينك بتاعه وربنا يكرم الي رفعه وجعله صدقة جارية 
‫توزيع رشاشات FireFighting على الاوتوكاد م/محمد العطفي‬‎ - YouTube


----------



## mostafa2021 (11 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع وفى انتظار المذيد


----------



## fathey naeem (11 نوفمبر 2012)

*شكرا كتير على هذا المجهود الرائع*​


----------



## MOSTAFAZEDAN (12 نوفمبر 2012)

هذا المستوى الراقي من التعامل
تأكيد على رفعة وعلو المهندس العربي
بالتوفيق جميعاً​


محمد العطفي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي الكريم يتوجب علينا كمسلمين ان نحسن الظن في بعضنا البعض وانا لم اقول اي شيئ يوحي بذلك
> انت جزاك الله خيرا على معلوماتك ووفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه وبجد لا يوجد ما بداخلي اي شيئ مما دار في ذهنك فنحن في هذه الدنيا ضيوف فهنيا لكل ضيفا كان خفيفا محبوبا في زيارته
> اني احبك في الله واستمر اخي الكريم في تقديم معلوماتك وانا معك واتشرف ان يكون مهندس محترم مثل حضرتك يشاركني الموضوع
> الموضوع لوجه الله لا غير ذلك


----------



## محمد العطفي (12 نوفمبر 2012)

MOSTAFAZEDAN قال:


> هذا المستوى الراقي من التعامل
> تأكيد على رفعة وعلو المهندس العربي
> بالتوفيق جميعاً​


السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خيرا على مشاركتك


----------



## محمد العطفي (12 نوفمبر 2012)

fathey naeem قال:


> *شكرا كتير على هذا المجهود الرائع*​


الشكر لله مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## محمد العطفي (12 نوفمبر 2012)

mostafa2021 قال:


> مشكور على المجهود الرائع وفى انتظار المذيد


ان شاء الله المزيد قادم باذن الله تعالي


----------



## اكرامى علاء (12 نوفمبر 2012)

اخى الكريم م/محمد العطفى والله انى احبك فى الله وانا سعيد جدا بمعرفة مهندس على خلق مثلك واكرر للك انى استفدت منك الكثير خلقا و علما
واسأل الله ان يجعل هذا العلم والمعرفة فى ميزان حسناتك
ووفقك الله لما يحبة ويرضاة .


----------



## abdelsalamn (17 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## ME-M.Rhawan (17 نوفمبر 2012)

ما شالله
جزاك الله خير وننتظر المزيد


----------



## محمد العطفي (17 نوفمبر 2012)

اكرامى علاء قال:


> اخى الكريم م/محمد العطفى والله انى احبك فى الله وانا سعيد جدا بمعرفة مهندس على خلق مثلك واكرر للك انى استفدت منك الكثير خلقا و علما
> واسأل الله ان يجعل هذا العلم والمعرفة فى ميزان حسناتك
> ووفقك الله لما يحبة ويرضاة .


جزاك الله خيرا اخي في الله م/اكرامي علاء 
وجعل الله الخير بيننا جميعا ووفقنا الله جميعا لما يحبه ويرضاه 
احبك الله الذي احببتني فيه


----------



## محمد العطفي (17 نوفمبر 2012)

ME-M.Rhawan قال:


> ما شالله
> جزاك الله خير وننتظر المزيد[/QUOT
> وجزاك الله مثله
> وبإذن الله سأوافي الجميع بالمزيد


----------



## محمد فكرى امام (21 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله عنى خير واللهم يجهله فى ميزان حسناتك وحقيقى ربنا يكتر من امثال يا م / اكرامى علاء


----------



## محمد فكرى امام (21 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير يا هندسه كفايه انك حولت تساعدنا وتنشره


----------



## محمد فاروق محم (22 نوفمبر 2012)

كل الاحترام والتقدير لل م /محمد العطفي لمجهوده في تبسيط الشرح


----------



## محمد العطفي (23 نوفمبر 2012)

محمد فاروق محم قال:


> كل الاحترام والتقدير لل م /محمد العطفي لمجهوده في تبسيط الشرح


وكل الشكر والتقدير لحضرتك م محمد فاروق لمرور حضرتك واتمني تكون استفدت


----------



## محمد العطفي (23 نوفمبر 2012)

ان شاء الله عز وجل سيكون الحديث في الفترة القادمة عن غرفة المضخات وما تحتويه من محابس ووصلات وساقوم يتقديمها طبقا لما نص عليه الكود nfpa 20 
اسال الله لكم جميعا التوفيق


----------



## اكرامى علاء (24 نوفمبر 2012)

وفقك الله يابشمهندس محمد العطفى وبجد اسلوبك منظم وشيق وسهل جدا وشخصيا انا استفدت منك كتير فى فهم كورس الفير كنت اكثر من رائع 
ونفسى افهم من خلالك الحسابات الهيدروليكية وخصوصا كيفة حساب الطول المكافى للمنظومة التى يتم عمل الحسابات الهيدروليكية لها تفصيليا 
جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## حسين صقر (24 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا المهندس/ محمد العطفى والمهندس/ اكرامى


----------



## حسين صقر (24 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا خاص لكل المشرفين على المنتدى وجزاهم الله خيرا


----------



## MOSTAFAZEDAN (24 نوفمبر 2012)

الشكر الجزيل للمهندس
محمد العطيفي 
وللمهندس القدوة
سيد حلاوة 
ولكل من ساهم ويساهم في رفع السوية العلمية والفنية للمهندسين​


----------



## محمد العطفي (25 نوفمبر 2012)

MOSTAFAZEDAN قال:


> الشكر الجزيل للمهندس
> محمد العطيفي
> وللمهندس القدوة
> سيد حلاوة
> ولكل من ساهم ويساهم في رفع السوية العلمية والفنية للمهندسين​


جزاك الله خيرا م مصطفي وكلامك هذا يدل على احترامك وادبك ونسأل الله ان يجعلنا من عباده المخلصين وبارك الله في كل من تعلمنا منه في المنتدي وغيره


----------



## ابو عبد العزيز (10 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير يامهندس محمد العطفي

وكل من ساهم في اثراء الموضوع


----------



## ميسالريم (11 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة 
بجد شرح جميل ومبسط وواضح جدا


----------



## mohamed eldisoki (11 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس واحشنى والله طمنى عليك اخبارك ايه


----------



## التكييف مهدي (11 ديسمبر 2012)

الله يعطيك العافية على هذا الشرح الرائع (مختصر ومفيد)


----------



## محمد العطفي (15 ديسمبر 2012)

ابو عبد العزيز قال:


> جزاك الله خير يامهندس محمد العطفي
> 
> وكل من ساهم في اثراء الموضوع


وجزاك مثله والفضل لله سبحانه وتعالي وسبب في حصولي للمعلومات من الملتقي والمصادر الاخري


----------



## محمد العطفي (15 ديسمبر 2012)

التكييف مهدي قال:


> الله يعطيك العافية على هذا الشرح الرائع (مختصر ومفيد)


الحمد لله ورزقك الله البركة في صحتك وعلمك


----------



## محمد العطفي (15 ديسمبر 2012)

mohamed eldisoki قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس واحشنى والله طمنى عليك اخبارك ايه



الحمد لله انا بخير وبجد اتمني انك تشارك على الملتقي لانه من أفضل ملتقيات ممكن تتعلم منه علم مفيد وموثق


----------



## محمد العطفي (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*غرفة مضخات ذات مواصفات متكاملة*

السلام عليكم 
هذه رسمة لغرفة مضخات وخزان وتعتبر رسمة متكاملة


----------



## محمد العطفي (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*غرفة مضخات اخري*

وشوفو دي كمان لمعرفة ال hook up قبل وبعد المضخة


----------



## sherif akl (2 يناير 2013)

*يا بشمهندس محمد ... ارجو اكمال بقيه انظمه اطفاء الحريق ( gas , foam ) ولك جزيل الشكر ... *


----------



## عمران احمد (11 يناير 2013)

ربنا يبارك فى جميع الاخوة الاعضاء و الى الامام دائما

و فى انتظار المزيد


----------



## محمد العطفي (12 يناير 2013)

sherif akl قال:


> *يا بشمهندس محمد ... ارجو اكمال بقيه انظمه اطفاء الحريق ( gas , foam ) ولك جزيل الشكر ... *



السلام عليكم 
ان شاء الله سنكمل شرح باقي المحاضرات وان شا ءالله سيكون قريبا


----------



## waeltantawy (13 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة
اتشرفت بيك يا بشمهندس وجزاك الله عنا كل خير ان شاء الله
لا اله الا الله عدد ما كان وعدد ما يكون وعدد الحركات والسكون


----------



## محمد العطفي (20 يناير 2013)

waeltantawy قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة
> اتشرفت بيك يا بشمهندس وجزاك الله عنا كل خير ان شاء الله
> لا اله الا الله عدد ما كان وعدد ما يكون وعدد الحركات والسكون


انا الي ليا الشرف ومرحبا بك في الصرح العلمي الاول في العالم العربي 
مع تمنياتي باالوفيق والنجاح


----------



## عمران احمد (22 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيكم اجمعين


----------



## محمد العطفي (31 يناير 2013)

ربنا يكرمكو يا جماعة والمفاجئات ان شاء الله قادمة 
شرح كامل للكورس ومذكرة بها كل المعلومات هتستفيدو منها كلكو ان شاء الله


----------



## moha.saeed11 (31 يناير 2013)

اخى الفاضل
دائما مبدع وعطاء للخير لقد قدمت لنا كورس اتوكاد مجانا وقدمت الكثير دون مقابل
تحياتى لسيادتك ولاسرتك الكريمه


----------



## memo214 (31 يناير 2013)

ننتظر المزيد وجزاك الله خيرا وهل ممكن اضاف اسئلة


----------



## memo214 (31 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Mr gabr (31 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## أكرم حمزه (31 يناير 2013)

بارك الله بكل الجهود الخيره لهذا العمل الرائع


----------



## yozmq (1 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير سؤال بعد اذنك ازاى اعرف ان المبنى ده محتاج انى اعمله sprinkler system او fire extinguesur انا قريت انه بيعتمد على ال occupancy group


----------



## أكرم حمزه (1 فبراير 2013)

الأستاذ محمد العطفي المحترم:

أشكر مجهودك الكبير في شرحك العلمي والشيق لموضوع أسس تصميم شبكات الحريق .... وسؤالي هو هل نستطيع أن نضع مجموعة مضخات الحريق (Fire pumps set) وخزان الماء في سطح البنايه في حالة تعذر وضعها في أسفل البنايه علما بأني قرأت كود الحريق لدولة الأمارات المتحده وذكر فيه غير مسموح وضع مجموعة مضخات الحريق أعلى من الرشاشات وكابينات أطفاء الحريق اليدويه.

مع شكري وتقديري ثانية لهذا المجهود الرائع وبارك الله فيكم.


----------



## memo214 (3 فبراير 2013)

انا استفدت جامد اووووى من الكورس ونفس انضم ليكوا smg


----------



## shebl88 (6 فبراير 2013)

:28:


----------



## Hamza Alabede (13 فبراير 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووور اخي ونتمنى منك تكملة الموضوع لانة مفيد للغاية....


----------



## محمد العطفي (18 فبراير 2013)

moha.saeed11 قال:


> اخى الفاضل
> دائما مبدع وعطاء للخير لقد قدمت لنا كورس اتوكاد مجانا وقدمت الكثير دون مقابل
> تحياتى لسيادتك ولاسرتك الكريمه


جزاك الله خيرا سيدي الفاضل وتمنايتي لك بالتوفيق واسال الله القبول


----------



## محمد العطفي (18 فبراير 2013)

Hamza Alabede قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووور اخي ونتمنى منك تكملة الموضوع لانة مفيد للغاية....


سنكمله ان شاء الله وتبقي جزء بسيط جدا وسيتم عمل موضوع اخر نلخص فيه المعلومات ونشرح فيه مشروع كامل ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد العطفي (18 فبراير 2013)

أكرم حمزه قال:


> الأستاذ محمد العطفي المحترم:
> 
> أشكر مجهودك الكبير في شرحك العلمي والشيق لموضوع أسس تصميم شبكات الحريق .... وسؤالي هو هل نستطيع أن نضع مجموعة مضخات الحريق (Fire pumps set) وخزان الماء في سطح البنايه في حالة تعذر وضعها في أسفل البنايه علما بأني قرأت كود الحريق لدولة الأمارات المتحده وذكر فيه غير مسموح وضع مجموعة مضخات الحريق أعلى من الرشاشات وكابينات أطفاء الحريق اليدويه.
> 
> ...


جزاك الله خيرا على ردك الجميل الرائع 
بالنسبة للسؤال اخي الكريم اقل سعة تخزينية في الكود المصري لخزانات الحريق هي 60 متر مكعب ( وهو ما يعادل 60 طن ) على السقف وهو حمل عالي جدا 
اما لو كان المبني ذو ارتفاع عالي جدا ولا يسمح بوجود مضخة واحدة فقط فنستطيع عمل دور ميكانيني بيسموه mazine floor ونضع فيه الممضخات والخزان وده طبعا لو المضخات مش هتوصل الماء الي اعلي نقطة وابعد نقطة 
وهذا على حد علمي وخبرتي ومما قراته .
اتمني الاجابة تفيد الجميع


----------



## محمد العطفي (18 فبراير 2013)

yozmq قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير سؤال بعد اذنك ازاى اعرف ان المبنى ده محتاج انى اعمله sprinkler system او fire extinguesur انا قريت انه بيعتمد على ال occupancy group


اخي الكريم نص الكود nfpa 10 ان الطفايات تستخدم مع كلا من انظمة الرشاشت والصناديق وده نص صريح من الكود


----------



## 2020khaled (18 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا من نجاح لنجاح ونتمنى الخير لبلدنا ع يديكم


----------



## محمد العطفي (18 فبراير 2013)

2020khaled قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا من نجاح لنجاح ونتمنى الخير لبلدنا ع يديكم



الله يكرمك نحن وجميع المسلمين


----------



## fatma ibrahim (25 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم .لو سمحت يابشمهندس انا كنت فى مقابله لشركة وسألنى ايه نوع ال reducer المستخدم على مدخل ومخرج طلمبة الحريق وليه مش زى بعض


----------



## amr fathy (25 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## wad_mazag (25 فبراير 2013)

*باشمهندس اذا امكن تجميع كل الكلام دا في ملف ورد يبقى كويس اوي بدل ما الواحد بيقرا جزء كل شويه والتكمله تكون بعيده،، وشكرا*


----------



## mohamed ali salem (26 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم بشمهندس محمد العطفى اولا احب اشكر حضرتك على المجهود الرائع وجزاك الله كل خير وجعلك الله سببا لنفع الناس

كان عندى سؤال بخصوص fm200 امتى استخدمه ايه المجالات المناسبة لاستخدامه .. ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## mohamed elbarky (27 فبراير 2013)

أهلا بك وجزاك الله خيرا على المجهود العظيم


----------



## mohamed elbarky (27 فبراير 2013)

الله ينور


----------



## محمد العطفي (28 فبراير 2013)

fatma ibrahim قال:


> السلام عليكم .لو سمحت يابشمهندس انا كنت فى مقابله لشركة وسألنى ايه نوع ال reducer المستخدم على مدخل ومخرج طلمبة الحريق وليه مش زى بعض


سؤال جميل ومفيد جدا 
بالنسبة لانواع الreducer نوعين : concentric reducer اي بمعني مسلوب مركزي 
والاخر يسمي بالمسلوب اللامركزي eccentric reducer وقد نص الكود NFPA 20 على ان يتم تركيب النوع الثاني قبل المضخة وذلك لتقليل فرصة حدوث ظاهرة التكهف CAVITAION او تقليل تكون فقاعات الهواء التي تؤدي لذلك 
النص من الكود 

(*Where necessary, the following fittings shall be provided ):
(Eccentric tapered reducer at suction inlet
*


----------



## محمد العطفي (28 فبراير 2013)

mohamed ali salem قال:


> السلام عليكم بشمهندس محمد العطفى اولا احب اشكر حضرتك على المجهود الرائع وجزاك الله كل خير وجعلك الله سببا لنفع الناس
> 
> كان عندى سؤال بخصوص fm200 امتى استخدمه ايه المجالات المناسبة لاستخدامه .. ولك جزيل الشكر



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته اسأل الله القبول والاخلاص 
اخي الفاضل بالنسبة لغاز ال fm200 يستخدم في اطفاء الاعمال الكهربية والتي يوج فيها العامل البشري حيث انه غير سام عند التركيزات المنخفضة على عكس غاز ال co2 او الاعمال التي لا يفضل اطفائها بالماء مثل الاستخدمات الاتية 
المتاحف والمعارض + غرف التحكم + غرف الكمبيوتر + غرفة الخزينة في اي بنك + data center + الغواصات 

وهو طبعا يتميز بميزات متعددة اهمها انه متطاير ولا يترك اثار على الاجهزة الكهربية او الاكترونية او الورقية كما انه يملاء المكان في زمن يقل عن 10 ثواني ولكنه اغلى من ال co2 
وتستطيع حساب الكمية الازمة لاي غرفة وذلك بطريقة سريع مختصرة تقديرية ( خلي بالك انا بقولك تقديرية ) عن طريق القانون الاتي 

وزن الغاز = حجم الغرفة * 0.58


----------



## محمد العطفي (28 فبراير 2013)

wad_mazag قال:


> *باشمهندس اذا امكن تجميع كل الكلام دا في ملف ورد يبقى كويس اوي بدل ما الواحد بيقرا جزء كل شويه والتكمله تكون بعيده،، وشكرا*


هيتجمع وهيكون في كتاب كامل هيكون في متناول الجميع ان شاء الله


----------



## zanitty (2 مارس 2013)

محمد العطفي قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته اسأل الله القبول والاخلاص
> اخي الفاضل بالنسبة لغاز ال fm200 يستخدم في اطفاء الاعمال الكهربية والتي يوج فيها العامل البشري حيث انه غير سام عند التركيزات المنخفضة على عكس غاز ال co2 او الاعمال التي لا يفضل اطفائها بالماء مثل الاستخدمات الاتية
> المتاحف والمعارض + غرف التحكم + غرف الكمبيوتر + غرفة الخزينة في اي بنك + data center + الغواصات
> 
> ...



بمناسبه ال اف ام تو هاندرد 
هل يلزم وضع مروحه سحب لللغاز فى الغرفه تعمل على تفريغ الغرفه من الغاز بعد انتهاء عمليه الاطفاء ؟


----------



## محمد العطفي (3 مارس 2013)

zanitty قال:


> بمناسبه ال اف ام تو هاندرد
> هل يلزم وضع مروحه سحب لللغاز فى الغرفه تعمل على تفريغ الغرفه من الغاز بعد انتهاء عمليه الاطفاء ؟


من احد ما يميز ال fm200 ناه غاز سريع التطاير ولا يترك ورائه اي من ال residual ولذلك لا يتم تركيب مروحة هواء 
ولكن ف استشاريين بيريح دماغه وبيطلبها تتحط بس الكلام ده مش من الكود
وشركة شيمرتون منزلة الكلام ده في الموقع بتاعها


----------



## MOSTAFAZEDAN (3 مارس 2013)

*الأخ محمد
ممكن موقع شركة شيمرتون
وشكراً للمعلومات الهامة*​


----------



## محمد العطفي (3 مارس 2013)

MOSTAFAZEDAN قال:


> *الأخ محمد
> ممكن موقع شركة شيمرتون
> وشكراً للمعلومات الهامة*​



الشكر لله 
واتفضل يا بشمهندس ده موقع الشركة 
FM-200_P


----------



## محمد العطفي (3 مارس 2013)

وده كمان لينك فيه كل الحاجات الحلوة 
دوس وحمل واقرا 
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد العطفي (3 مارس 2013)

Fire Alarm And Detection System.ppt


----------



## مالك جورج (3 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي العزيز جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## محمد العطفي (3 مارس 2013)

مالك جورج قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا اخي العزيز جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك​



تسلم ويارب تكون فعلا استفيد


----------



## bashbosha (3 مارس 2013)

ياريت يا بشمهندس محمد تعملنا الكتاب الكامل فية كل حاجة عشان يكون مرجع لينا ربنا يكرمك ان شاء الله


----------



## مكرم شاروبيم (3 مارس 2013)

thank you


----------



## محمد العطفي (17 مارس 2013)

*شرح كامل ومفصل لغرفة الطلمبات pump room طبقا لل nfpa20*

السلام عليكم جميعا 
تأخرت عليكم ولكن عدت اليكم بمعلومات ممتازة وان شاء الله تنال الاعجاب للجميع 
وده اول جزا ان شاء الله الكتاب الي انا هنزله ان شاء الله وهيكون متناول للجميع ان شاء الله وهيكون كتاب بالعربي والانجليزي وموثق من الكود والكتالوجات الخاصة بالمجال 
والبقية تاتي ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد العطفي (18 مارس 2013)

واتمني الجميع يكون معاه الكود علشان ياكد المعلومة معاه وبالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## mahmod_yosry (20 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## اية الله محمد (20 مارس 2013)

ربنا يكرمك يا بشمهندس وكنت عاوزة افهم كيفية التوزيع الرشاشات على الاوتوكاد


----------



## عمران احمد (21 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير و بارك الله فيكم اجمعين


----------



## mahmod_yosry (21 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا
عندي سؤال هام وللأسف لم أجد له إجابة في شرحكم السابق
السؤال هو:في بداية عملية التصميم كيف أختار النظام المناسب للمشروع ومتى أحدد إذا كان المشروع يحتاج إلى رشاشات أو صناديق 2,5 بوصة أو صناديق 1,5 أو كلاهما معا؟


----------



## aati badri (21 مارس 2013)

محمد العطفي قال:


> السلام عليكم جميعا
> 
> قال رسول الله صلي الله علية وسلم (اذا مات ابن آدم انقطع عمله الا من ثلاث ... الحديث ، من بينها علم ينتفع به )
> واسال الله ان يجعل ما اقوم به من مشاركات في ميزان حسناتي ، و ان يستفيد بها الجميع وانا الآن اقوم بالمشاركات واهدي هذه المعلومات لكل اعضاء المنتدي
> ...


what about

Powder 

 SYSTEM


----------



## aati badri (21 مارس 2013)

محمد العطفي قال:


> عودا اليكم مرة اخري اخواني الاعزاء
> اتمني ان الموضوع يكون استفاد بيه ناس كتير خصوصا اللي لسه بيبدا يتعلم حريق
> واوجه الشكر للمشرف والاستاذ صبري سعيد على مشاركته ولكل من شارك برايه
> بالنسبة للكود هانزله ان شاء الله
> ...



بالنسبة للصناديق اللي من النوع 1.5 بوصة فمميزاتها كلاتي :

T.D = 39.7 M with throw 
وممكن تكون اقل من 1.5 بوصة
وفي هذه الحالة تغطي 36.6 متر
انظر الكزد


----------



## aati badri (21 مارس 2013)

محمد العطفي قال:


> هو حاجة بنشوفها كلنا كتير ولكن ممكن كتير منا مش عارف ايه اسمها والحاجة دي اسمها (عسكري الحريق ) (fire hydrant )
> ,,وهنتكلم عن النوعين الخاصين بيه سواء private & local
> يارب الموضوع تستفيد بيه الناس خصوصا الناس المبتدئة لانك لازم توصل المعلومة للمبتدئ قبل المحترف وجزا الله خيرا استاذي ومعلمي م السيد حلاة



يمكن تقسيم انواع عسكري الحريق ايضا الى
جاف ورطب 
او فوق الارض وتحت الارض
خط التغذية قد يكون 6 بوصة فقط
التدفق هناك عدة قيم وكل قيمة لها لون خاص


----------



## محمد العطفي (21 مارس 2013)

aati badri قال:


> what about
> 
> Powder
> 
> SYSTEM



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
المهندس القدير والمحترم مهندس /عبدالعاطي تحياتي لحضرتك 

بالنسبة للنوع الي حضرتك ذكرته فلم اقرأ عنه ولم استخدمه ولكن بحكم خبرتي العلمية والعملية المتواضعة اقول لحضرتك ان powder system يندرج تحت ال gas system وهذا شيئ بديهي جدا لان ذكرت ان مثلث اللهب يتكون من ثلاثة اضلاع ( O2 + heat +fuel ) ويمكن ان تضيف اليهم ما نسميه بال C.R ولكي يحدث حريق لابد من اتحاد 3 اضلاع في وجود العامل الحفاز .
وايضا انا ذكرت ان معني كلمة fire fighting ( هي السيطرة على الحريق قبل الانتشار ) ومن خلال اساتذة هذا المجال اللذين قامو بتقسيم انظمة السيطرة على الحريق الي 3 انظمة رئيسية ذكرتها في اول مشاركاتي وكل نظام يقوم بكسر ضلع من الاضلاع الثلاثة وبذلك 
نستطيع كهمندسين نتميز بالبحث والاستنتاج ان powder system يندرج تحت مسمي gas system 
اما غير ذلك فلك مني كل التقدير ان توضح لي ما هي مكونات هذا النظام واين يستخدم وما هو الكود الذي ينص على وجوده ؟ 
ارجو ان تكون اجابتي واضحة


----------



## محمد العطفي (21 مارس 2013)

aati badri قال:


> يمكن تقسيم انواع عسكري الحريق ايضا الى
> جاف ورطب
> او فوق الارض وتحت الارض
> خط التغذية قد يكون 6 بوصة فقط
> التدفق هناك عدة قيم وكل قيمة لها لون خاص



في كلام كتير في الموضوع ده والتفقسيم الي حضرتك ذكرته صحيح ولكن انا تعودت الفهم البسيط والكلام الميسر لمهندس مبتدئ ويكفي موضوع حضرتك الي بجد انا نزلته وقراته بخصوص الفاير هديرانت والفيصل فيه لمن يريد التاكد من اي معلومة هو الكود الخاص بالفاير هيدرانت 
ارجو ان اكون وضحت لحضرتك


----------



## محمد العطفي (21 مارس 2013)

aati badri قال:


> بالنسبة للصناديق اللي من النوع 1.5 بوصة فمميزاتها كلاتي :
> 
> T.D = 39.7 M with throw
> وممكن تكون اقل من 1.5 بوصة
> ...


هراجعها من الكود واحطها بالرقم لحضرتك 
والباور البوينت لاي انا ارفقته في المشاركات الي بعد دي فيه كلام حضرتك 
الحاجة التانية الكلام المذكور اعلاه كنقط تصميم مأخذوذ من مكاتب استشارية في مصر واغلب اللوحات الي موجودة الي انا تعاملت معها والمشاريع التي حصلت عليها كان التصميم على هذا المدي 
اما ما نص عليه الكود فسارجع الي الكود للنسخة الحديثة منه 2010 وساضع الارقام بالضبط 
شكر خاص لحضرتك لمرورك على موضوع اسس تصميم شبكات الحريق


----------



## محمد العطفي (21 مارس 2013)

aati badri قال:


> بالنسبة للصناديق اللي من النوع 1.5 بوصة فمميزاتها كلاتي :
> 
> T.D = 39.7 M with throw
> وممكن تكون اقل من 1.5 بوصة
> ...


هراجعها من الكود واحطها بالرقم لحضرتك 
والباور البوينت لاي انا ارفقته في المشاركات الي بعد دي فيه كلام حضرتك 
الحاجة التانية الكلام المذكور اعلاه كنقط تصميم مأخذوذ من مكاتب استشارية في مصر واغلب اللوحات الي موجودة الي انا تعاملت معها والمشاريع التي حصلت عليها كان التصميم على هذا المدي 
اما ما نص عليه الكود فسارجع الي الكود للنسخة الحديثة منه 2010 وساضع الارقام بالضبط 
شكر خاص لحضرتك لمرورك على موضوع اسس تصميم شبكات الحريق


----------



## محمد العطفي (21 مارس 2013)

mahmod_yosry قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا
> عندي سؤال هام وللأسف لم أجد له إجابة في شرحكم السابق
> السؤال هو:في بداية عملية التصميم كيف أختار النظام المناسب للمشروع ومتى أحدد إذا كان المشروع يحتاج إلى رشاشات أو صناديق 2,5 بوصة أو صناديق 1,5 أو كلاهما معا؟


السلام عليكم 
تشرفت بمرور حضرتك 
استفسار المهندس محمود يسري في منتهي الاهمية وسؤال رائع 
بالنسبة للصناديق ذات النوع 2.5 بوصة او 1.5 &1 بوصة فلقد ذكرت في الصفحة الاولي والثانية الاماكن التي تضع فيها الصناديق ومميزات كل نوع وايضا يوجد بالمرفقات باوربينت عليه كل التفاصيل التي حضرتك تريدها ارجع الي المشاركات مرة وستجد فيها ان شاء الله كل ما تريد الاستفسار عنه 
بالنسبة للجزا الاخر وهو كيف اختار النظام المناسب فهذا يرجع لكود البلد التي تعمل بها 
فمثلا في مصر يوجد بعض الارشادات في الكود المصري تلزمك بوضع رشاشات حريق مثلا في الاماكن مثل المخازن واي مكان مغلق مخزن به مواد قابلة للاشتعال 
اما الصناديق قتوضع في ايضا طبقا لما ينص عليه الكود في الامكان التي ذكرت في الشرح مسبقا 
ارجو ان تكون الاجابة افادت حضرتك


----------



## محمد العطفي (21 مارس 2013)

اية الله محمد قال:


> ربنا يكرمك يا بشمهندس وكنت عاوزة افهم كيفية التوزيع الرشاشات على الاوتوكاد


تستطيعي متابعة الصفحات التي بها شرح مفصل لكيفية التوزيع على الاوتوكاد 
او الدخول علي موقع اليويتوب وكتابة : نوزيع الرشاشات عل الاوتوكاد محمد العطفي 
وسيظهر لكي فيديو موضح كيفية الخطوات 
بالتوفيق


----------



## mahmod_yosry (23 مارس 2013)

محمد العطفي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> تشرفت بمرور حضرتك
> استفسار المهندس محمود يسري في منتهي الاهمية وسؤال رائع
> بالنسبة للصناديق ذات النوع 2.5 بوصة او 1.5 &1 بوصة فلقد ذكرت في الصفحة الاولي والثانية الاماكن التي تضع فيها الصناديق ومميزات كل نوع وايضا يوجد بالمرفقات باوربينت عليه كل التفاصيل التي حضرتك تريدها ارجع الي المشاركات مرة وستجد فيها ان شاء الله كل ما تريد الاستفسار عنه
> ...


جزاك الله كل خير مهندس محمد العطفي على أستجابتك السريعة


----------



## aati badri (23 مارس 2013)

مهندسنا الغالي
فقط اردت ان اضيف بعض الاضاءات
وليس قصدي ان اخطأك
خاصة والكودات نفسها مختلفة ومرات متضاربة
واصل واصل


----------



## محمد العطفي (24 مارس 2013)

aati badri قال:


> مهندسنا الغالي
> فقط اردت ان اضيف بعض الاضاءات
> وليس قصدي ان اخطأك
> خاصة والكودات نفسها مختلفة ومرات متضاربة
> واصل واصل



العفو منك والله يا مهندس المنتدي المعطاء والله ما اردت الا التوضيح عن كل ما حضرتك وددت ان تستفسر عنه بحكم خبرتي الصغيرة المتواضعة والمكتسبة من هذا المنتدي العظيم
متواصلين ان شاء الله بدعم حضرتك 
واؤكد دائما ان ما كان لله فلن ينقطع ابدا


----------



## محمد العطفي (24 مارس 2013)

صباح الخير أسعد الله صباحكم جميعا 
ملفات حلوة جدا لقيتها على الفيس وانا بدور بس حاجات لا غني عنها وان شاء الله الكل يستفيد 

منقول 

http://www.mediafire.com/?6yj9kg6ygyfu9


----------



## عمران احمد (24 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد العطفي (24 مارس 2013)

عمران احمد قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير و بارك الله فيك



وجزاك مثله يا بشمهندس عمران واتمني ان فعلا الملفات كلها تكون مفيدة لجميع اعضاء القسم بالاضافة الي النقاشات المطروحة من قبل الاعضاء


----------



## محمد العطفي (25 مارس 2013)

حمل من هنا الكود العالمي NFPA 
Downloading: NFPA.rar - Uploadingit


----------



## محمد العطفي (25 مارس 2013)

وادخل كمان حمل من هنا ملفات في منتهي الاهمية 


ALL COURSES.rar


----------



## علي حموده علي (26 مارس 2013)

شكرا


----------



## drmady (26 مارس 2013)

ياريت لو الدورة تتجمع فى ملف وورد او بى دى اف لانها مهمة ومفيدة جدا وربنا يبارك فيكم


----------



## MOSTAFAZEDAN (26 مارس 2013)

سباق يا مهندس محمد بالخير
يسلموا الأيادي


----------



## المهندس نور نادر (26 مارس 2013)

شكراً لك مهندس محمد العطيفي على هذه المعلومات القيمه .هل لديك معلومات أو جداول خاصة بتصميم أنظمة إطفاء المستشفيات وغرفها المتنوعة عمليات , عناية مركزة, غرف عزل عيادات غرف مرضى ...ولو تكرمت الكود الخاص


----------



## محمد العطفي (26 مارس 2013)

المهندس نور نادر قال:


> شكراً لك مهندس محمد العطيفي على هذه المعلومات القيمه .هل لديك معلومات أو جداول خاصة بتصميم أنظمة إطفاء المستشفيات وغرفها المتنوعة عمليات , عناية مركزة, غرف عزل عيادات غرف مرضى ...ولو تكرمت الكود الخاص


 السلام عليكم اخي الكريم لقد تعرضت الي تصميم اكثر من مستشفي وعندي عدة مشاريع من مكاتب استشارية ولم يكون هناك اي اختلاف عن باقي الاماكن الي انك في غرفة العمليات تقوم بتركيب نظام ال fm200 وهذه الحالة موجودة في مستشفي 57357 وموجود ايضا في مستشفي زفتي المركزي وعدة مستشفيات اخري تعرضت الي التصميم القادم من قبل الاستشاريين ولم يكن هناك اختلاف عن باقي الاماكن الي كما ذكرت الي حضرتك في غرفة العمليات والعناية المركزة ولو في كلام تاني غير هذا موثق من الكود سابحث عنه واوافيك به لكن انصحك بالدخول على موضوع المهندس المحترم محمد عبدالرحيم الشهير ب (محمد ميك ) في موضوعه الخاص بتصميم تكييف للمستشفيات لعلك تجد ما يخص الموضوع ولكن انا ارجح من خلال المشاريع التي قمت بعمل حصر كميات لها وتسعيرها وكان التصميم من قبل مكاتب استشارية ان التصميم لا يفرق الا كما ذكرت لك ارجو ان تكون اجابتي افادت حضرتك


----------



## المهندس نور نادر (27 مارس 2013)

أخي محمد شكرأ لك 
نحن نعلم ان مثل نوعية هذه الغرف تحتاج وسائل غير الماء لإطفاء الحريق لوجود أجهزة الكترونية غالية الثمن , من هذه الوسائل شبكة تلقائية من غاز fm200 أو co2 أو طفايات يدوية بودرة او غاز .ولكن لم أعثر على المستند من الكود الامريكي nfpa الذي يثبت هذا الكلام . 
افترض انك استشاري المالك كيف تتصرف مع المقاول الذي نفذ شبكة ماء لمثل هذه الغرف ..والقانون يقول ايه اذا اختلفتو ووصلتو للمحاكم ...


----------



## اية الله محمد (27 مارس 2013)

المهندس نور نادر قال:


> أخي محمد شكرأ لك
> نحن نعلم ان مثل نوعية هذه الغرف تحتاج وسائل غير الماء لإطفاء الحريق لوجود أجهزة الكترونية غالية الثمن , من هذه الوسائل شبكة تلقائية من غاز fm200 أو co2 أو طفايات يدوية بودرة او غاز .ولكن لم أعثر على المستند من الكود الامريكي nfpa الذي يثبت هذا الكلام .
> افترض انك استشاري المالك كيف تتصرف مع المقاول الذي نفذ شبكة ماء لمثل هذه الغرف ..والقانون يقول ايه اذا اختلفتو ووصلتو للمحاكم ...


ممكن الرد لهذه الاسئلة


----------



## محمد العطفي (27 مارس 2013)

[/QUOTE]

أقول لحضرتك ان الاستشاري هو الذي يقوم باعطاء الرسمة للمقاول للتنفيذ ولا علاقة للمقاول بالتصميم لانه طبقا للقانون الموجود في مصر وفي اغلب البلاد العربية ان الدفاع المدني يعتمد الرسمة بعد اعتمادها من قبل استشاري خاص بالمجال والمقاول يقتصر دوره في التنفيذ ولو فرضنا ان المقاول هو الذي قام بالتصميم فيتوجب عليه قبل التنفيذ ان يعتمد الرسمة من قبل الدفاع المدني والاستشاري 
ويتوجب على الاستشاري هو الذي يتحمل الخطأ 
اما انك لم تعثر في الكود الامريكي nfpa فهذا طبعا غير صحيح ( ابحث في الكود الخاص بالfm200 ) ورقمه NFPA 2001 وستجد ما اقوله لك وستجد انه يتوجب عليلك في التصميم لمثلهذه الاماكن استخدام FM200 OR NOVEC ولا نستخدم ال CO2 
ارجو ان الاجابة افادت حضرتك


----------



## المهندس نور نادر (28 مارس 2013)

اخي محمد انا قلت لم اعثر عليه ولم أقل انه غير موجود شكراً للإجابه المفيدة


----------



## المهندس نور نادر (28 مارس 2013)

أما بالنسبة لموضوع التصميم و المسؤوليات و الاشراف و الاستلامات متل ما بتعرف انو المهندس المشرف اللي استلم الاعمال مرحلياَ و اشرف على التنفيذ بيكون غير المهندس اللي ح يستلم الاعمال بشكل اولي او نهائيوالمكتب بيكون اللي صمم وووالسؤال اذا كنا بدنا نستلم اعمال حريق لمبنى وشفنا انو النظام معمول بالاساس غلط ايه نعمل ؟


----------



## عمر محمد الفاضلابى (28 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خيرا


----------



## عمران احمد (29 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير و بارك الله فيكم اجمعين


----------



## محمد العطفي (29 مارس 2013)

المهندس نور نادر قال:


> أما بالنسبة لموضوع التصميم و المسؤوليات و الاشراف و الاستلامات متل ما بتعرف انو المهندس المشرف اللي استلم الاعمال مرحلياَ و اشرف على التنفيذ بيكون غير المهندس اللي ح يستلم الاعمال بشكل اولي او نهائيوالمكتب بيكون اللي صمم وووالسؤال اذا كنا بدنا نستلم اعمال حريق لمبنى وشفنا انو النظام معمول بالاساس غلط ايه نعمل ؟


تقوم بعمل تقرير تذكر فيه العيوب التي وجدتها ومن ثم يقوم المالم او الجهة الاستشارية بالتصديق على هذا التقرير لعمل التصميم والتنفيذ الصحيح هذا ما استطيع قوله واشكرك لاجتهادك في التوضيح واسلوبك الراقي في الاسئلة واتمني لو في اي سؤال اخر تتفضل به وانا ساجتهد في الاجابة عليه


----------



## محمد العطفي (29 مارس 2013)

عمر محمد الفاضلابى قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خيرا


وجزاك مثله اخي الكريم ومرحبا بك في ملتقي العطاء والثقافة


----------



## المهندس نور نادر (2 أبريل 2013)

محمد العطفي قال:


>



أخي الكريم شكراً للإيضاح 
بحثت في الكود المذكور الذي يعود لعام 2001 للاسف لم اتمكن من الحصول على المستند المطلوب الذي يثبت ان غرف العناية في المستشفيات يطبق فيها هذا النظام أم غيره فهو يتكلم بشكل عام وما هي البدائل أمامنا وما هو أفضل شيئ متوفر عالمياً


----------



## MOMO Hassan (12 أبريل 2013)

ما شاء الله ربنا يبارك فى علمك يا باشمهندس شكرا زيلا


----------



## توتة85 (12 أبريل 2013)

شكرااااا


----------



## محمد العطفي (14 أبريل 2013)

MOMO Hassan قال:


> ما شاء الله ربنا يبارك فى علمك يا باشمهندس شكرا زيلا



اللهم امين وجعله الله علما نافعا لنا ولجميع المسلمين


----------



## مؤيد غازي (17 أبريل 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mohamednageh (25 أبريل 2013)

م / اكرامى علاء جزاك الله خيرا على حسن العمل ونفعنا به ان شاء الله ولكن نرجوا منكم رفع الجدول الخاص بالحسابات الهيدروليكيه بصيغة الاكسل لسهولة التطبيق حتى تعم الفائده ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد العطفي (25 أبريل 2013)

mohamednageh قال:


> م / اكرامى علاء جزاك الله خيرا على حسن العمل ونفعنا به ان شاء الله ولكن نرجوا منكم رفع الجدول الخاص بالحسابات الهيدروليكيه بصيغة الاكسل لسهولة التطبيق حتى تعم الفائده ولكم جزيل الشكر


اتفضل يا بشمهندس


----------



## abudulwe (29 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## samsalah (30 أبريل 2013)

مشكور


----------



## محمد فكرى امام (14 مايو 2013)

حقيقى جزاك الله خير يا باشمهندس محمد العطفى وربنا يجعلوا فى ميزان حسناتك انا اتفرجت على الفيديو بتاع توزيع الرشاشات ماشاء الله عليك بس يا هندسه لو امكن تعمل فيديو توضح المبانى الغير منتظمه الشكل بتتعامل معها ازاى وكمان لو عندى عده ادوار بتحسب ازاى هل بتحسب operation area على اخر دور وله ايه بالضبط ومن اين تبداء ومن اينا تنتهى وكيف عمل zone control ياريت توضح انا عرفت الموضوع المبسط بس لو فى حاله مساحات متغير اعمل ايه وشكرا يا هندسه


----------



## محمود حمدي البرلسي (14 مايو 2013)

شكراً لكم علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## abosand (15 مايو 2013)

الشكر الجزيل للمهندس محمد العطفي


----------



## Eng.ali jassim (15 مايو 2013)

موضوع شيق وجميل


----------



## محمد العطفي (16 مايو 2013)

محمد فكرى امام قال:


> حقيقى جزاك الله خير يا باشمهندس محمد العطفى وربنا يجعلوا فى ميزان حسناتك انا اتفرجت على الفيديو بتاع توزيع الرشاشات ماشاء الله عليك بس يا هندسه لو امكن تعمل فيديو توضح المبانى الغير منتظمه الشكل بتتعامل معها ازاى وكمان لو عندى عده ادوار بتحسب ازاى هل بتحسب operation area على اخر دور وله ايه بالضبط ومن اين تبداء ومن اينا تنتهى وكيف عمل zone control ياريت توضح انا عرفت الموضوع المبسط بس لو فى حاله مساحات متغير اعمل ايه وشكرا يا هندسه


ان شاء الله هاعمل فيديو توضيحي لو كان المبني مش منتظم 
وفيديو خاص بالحسابات وفقا للكود وةمفهوم بطريقة هندسية 
اسال الله التوفيق


----------



## محمد العطفي (16 مايو 2013)

abosand قال:


> الشكر الجزيل للمهندس محمد العطفي



الشكر لله واشكرك على مرورك الكريم


----------



## magdy88 (16 مايو 2013)

السنوسى منسى قال:


> بارك الله فيك اسلوب سلس ومبسط ويارب يستمر


واللة الموضوع دة شيق جدا ومحتاج تعمق والمجال دة مطلوب جدا


----------



## diaa b (23 مايو 2013)

الشكر الجزيل لصاحب الموضوع و المشاركين.......والمنتدى


----------



## محمد العطفي (8 يونيو 2013)

diaa b قال:


> الشكر الجزيل لصاحب الموضوع و المشاركين.......والمنتدى


بارك الله فيك واشكرك على مرورك الكريم والشكر لله ان وفقنا لما قدمناه ولكل من ساهم في اخراج هذه المعلومات


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (9 يونيو 2013)

ياريت تعيدتوضيب الموضوع وتلمه في فايل وترفقه و انا متاكدانك حتخرج علينا بحاجة فيهاعبقرية الشباب واخراجهم الجميل و ياسلام لو يكون بصيغة الباوربوينت


----------



## عوض مبارك (9 يونيو 2013)

بارك اللة فيك يااستاذ محمد العطفي على الموضوع الشيق والمفيد


----------



## abo 7amza1 (14 يونيو 2013)

شكرا يا اخي علي المجهود الرائع و الله يعطيك الف عافية......


----------



## محمد العطفي (22 يونيو 2013)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> ياريت تعيدتوضيب الموضوع وتلمه في فايل وترفقه و انا متاكدانك حتخرج علينا بحاجة فيهاعبقرية الشباب واخراجهم الجميل و ياسلام لو يكون بصيغة الباوربوينت


تمام يا بشمهندس صبري ان شاء الله هاعمل كده وان شاء الله اول كتاب في الفاير بحاول انتهي منه وان شاء الله هيعجب الناس كلها وهيكون فيه فايدة للجميع انا انتهيت من كتابته كاملا متبقي التنسيق والاخراج وان شاء الله هاسعي جاهدا اني انتهي منه بإذن الله تعالي


----------



## عمران احمد (30 يونيو 2013)

فى انتظار حضرتك يا مهندس محمد العطفى 
و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## amrhawash (2 يوليو 2013)

very gooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## wad_mazag (3 يوليو 2013)

في انتظار كتاب حضرتك ياباشهمندس محمد العطفي وارجو ان يكون فيه صور توضيحيه حتى يسهل عمليه الفهم للمبتدئين ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ahmedalsh40 (3 يوليو 2013)

شكرا يابشمهندس جزاك الله خير ​


----------



## aati badri (4 يوليو 2013)

http://www.eagle.org/eagleExternalPortalWEB/ShowProperty/BEA 
Repository/Rules&Guides/Current/141_FireFightingSystems/Pub141_FireFighting

هدية صغيرة يا محمد


----------



## السهم الجرىء (5 يوليو 2013)

موضوع ممتاز جدا وفى انتظار حضرتك لتكملة الموضوع​


----------



## محمد العطفي (18 يوليو 2013)

aati badri قال:


> http://www.eagle.org/eagleExternalPortalWEB/ShowProperty/BEA
> Repository/Rules&Guides/Current/141_FireFightingSystems/Pub141_FireFighting
> 
> هدية صغيرة يا محمد



كل عام وحضرتك بخير يا بشمهندس وتشرفني مشاركة حضرتك 
بس اللينك مش شغال معايا لو تفضلت عليا مشكورا وترسل اليا الهدية مرة اخري 
وجزاك الله خيرا 
يشهد الله ان ما قدمته حضرتك للموقع عامة ولي شخصيا مفيد جدا


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (18 يوليو 2013)

فعلا اللينك مش شغال نرجوا إعادة رفعه مرة أخري


----------



## amrhawash (20 يوليو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا ياهندسه


----------



## khafifi (24 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيراً كثيراً لما قدمته من معلومات
سؤالي : لو يتم تصميم شبكة حريق لموقع بالجيش به مباني إدارية ومباني سكنبة للجنود وورش فكيف نحسب اقطار المواسير بالموقع العام وهل يكون شبكة حنفيات الحريق هي نفس شبكة إمداد المباني بمياه الحريق وكيف نحسب سعة الخزن الأرضي العمومي وتصميم الطلمبات له؟
حيث لا نستطيع حساب سعة الخزان لمجموع إحتياجات المباني كلها بالموقع حيث ستكون سعة الخزان كبيرة جداً ؟ فما هي طريقة الحساب الصحيحة؟


----------



## علاء محمد موسى (27 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد العطفي (28 يوليو 2013)

khafifi قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جزاك الله خيراً كثيراً لما قدمته من معلومات
> سؤالي : لو يتم تصميم شبكة حريق لموقع بالجيش به مباني إدارية ومباني سكنبة للجنود وورش فكيف نحسب اقطار المواسير بالموقع العام وهل يكون شبكة حنفيات الحريق هي نفس شبكة إمداد المباني بمياه الحريق وكيف نحسب سعة الخزن الأرضي العمومي وتصميم الطلمبات له؟
> حيث لا نستطيع حساب سعة الخزان لمجموع إحتياجات المباني كلها بالموقع حيث ستكون سعة الخزان كبيرة جداً ؟ فما هي طريقة الحساب الصحيحة؟



اخي الكريم يمكنك الاستفادة من هذا الموضوع فقط ادخل وانزل المرفقات وستجد الاجابة علي سؤالك ان شاء الله 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/eng372979/#post3000929


----------



## khafifi (3 أغسطس 2013)

محمد العطفي قال:


> اخي الكريم يمكنك الاستفادة من هذا الموضوع فقط ادخل وانزل المرفقات وستجد الاجابة علي سؤالك ان شاء الله
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/eng372979/#post3000929


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لقد قرأت ما في الموضةع ولكنه يتكلم عن مبنى واحد بخزان واحد ولكن لو عندي عدة مباني ولهم خزان واحد فكيف يصمم ؟ وكيف يتم تصميم الطلمبات ؟


----------



## imiibr (3 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (4 أغسطس 2013)

موضوع يستحق وجدير بالإهتمام


----------



## محمد العطفي (5 أغسطس 2013)

khafifi قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> لقد قرأت ما في الموضةع ولكنه يتكلم عن مبنى واحد بخزان واحد ولكن لو عندي عدة مباني ولهم خزان واحد فكيف يصمم ؟ وكيف يتم تصميم الطلمبات ؟


هو فعلا الموضوع بيتكلم عن خزان واحد لمبني واحد 
بس ايه المانع ان حضرتك تطبق نفس المبدا لو عندك اكثر من مبني وراجع تاني الموضوع ان شاء الله هتلاقي في محاضرتين جدد هيفيدوك ان شاء الله 
في تصميم المضخات وحساب القدرة الخاصة بهم


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (7 أغسطس 2013)

هذا الموضوع ممتاز ويحتوي علي مرفقات في غاية الأهمية . جزاك الله خير يا مهندس محمد وكل المهندسين المشاركين


----------



## محمد العطفي (7 أغسطس 2013)

طاهرمحمدمنصور قال:


> هذا الموضوع ممتاز ويحتوي علي مرفقات في غاية الأهمية . جزاك الله خير يا مهندس محمد وكل المهندسين المشاركين



والله انت الي انسان محترم وربنا يكرمك وينفع بيك الامة


----------



## mphammed gaber (16 أغسطس 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
جزاكم الله كل الخير ونشكركم علي الشرح الجميل الشيق


----------



## ahmad hussen (17 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 
في تكملة للموضوع جزاكم الله كل خير يا الله


----------



## aati badri (17 سبتمبر 2013)

قد يستدعي طبيعة المبنى ان تكون هناك كمية مياه محبوسة في الشبكة ولا يمكن عمل درين لها
nfpa13 تطالبك بعمل درين مساعد وتقسمه الى ثلاث انواع
1- كمية المياه المنحبسة اقل من خمسة جالون ولها طريقة خاصة للتصريف او قل ثلاث طرق
2- من 5- 50 جالون ولها طريقة خاصة للتصريف
3- اكثر من 50 جالون ولها طريقة خاصة للتصريف
هناك جداول في لكمية المياه بالجالون المقابلة لكل قدم لكل قطر لجداول10-40 وخلافه​
​


----------



## aati badri (17 سبتمبر 2013)

1- كمية المياه المنحبسة اقل من خمسة جالون ولها طريقة خاصة للتصريف او قل ثلاث طرق
أ- صرف مساعد بواسطة نبل وكاب cap او plug
ب- فك احد الرشاشات pendent
ج-كوبلنق سهل الفك مثل الجروف كوبلنق​


----------



## aati badri (17 سبتمبر 2013)

2- من 5- 50 جالون ولها طريقة خاصة للتصريف
تركيب تصريف مساعد يتكون محبس 3/4 بوصة او اكبر وبلق ونبل وكاب ولي/خرطوش/ خرطوم ليركب عليه مسئولي الصيانة لي لري الزراعة مثلا​


----------



## aati badri (17 سبتمبر 2013)

3- اكثر من 50 جالون ولها طريقة خاصة للتصريف
تركيب تصريف مساعد يتكون محبس 1 بوصة او اكبر وتركب ماسورة في مكان سهل الوصل اليه توصل بالخارج

​​


----------



## مثنى الصايغ (20 سبتمبر 2013)

اخي الكريم جزاك الله خيراً ،، واسال الله ان يبارك فيك ويجعل جهدك هذا في موازين حسناتك اخي رجاءً ايميلك او جوالك للتواصل لامر مهم وشكراً مرة اخري


----------



## abdelsalamn (21 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك كل خير يا باشمهندس محمد العطفى على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## abdelsalamn (21 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المسملي9999 (22 سبتمبر 2013)

شكريااااااااااا


----------



## حمدي عبدالعال (27 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ammarmzery (27 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا


----------



## قصي الضو (9 نوفمبر 2013)

الموضوع جميل من حيث بساطة الشرح والسلاثة فى الاسلوب والتسلسل فى الموضوع نتمنا الذيد من الشرح والله لايضيع اجر من احسن عملا


----------



## سامي الفاتح (9 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا


----------



## eng.hamadaa (10 نوفمبر 2013)

بش مهندس المعطفي ياريت لو ترفقنا الشرح ده على شكل ملف pdf مثلا لكي تعم الفائدة اكثر
وشكراً


----------



## مهندس طارق2014 (20 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكوووووور يا باش


----------



## sharaf911 (25 نوفمبر 2013)

ياهندسة ربنا يكرمك


----------



## م سمير فوزي (27 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا مهندس محمد لتذكرك بالدعاء لسوريا


----------



## م سمير فوزي (27 نوفمبر 2013)

كل الشكر للمهندس محمد العطفي وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله الخير على الفائدة


----------



## الهادف للتعلم (28 نوفمبر 2013)

مهندس جزيت خيرا,,
انت كنت قبل فترة نزلت 3 محاضرات في الحريق وقلت انو في تكملة لكني لم احصل الا لغاية المحاضرة الثالثة فقط فارجو منك تزويدي بالباقي وجزيت خيرا


----------



## meto101 (11 ديسمبر 2013)

معلومات قيمة اكثر من رائعة ..جزاكم الله خير يا خيرة شباب الوطن العربي..


----------



## محمد العطفي (12 ديسمبر 2013)

الهادف للتعلم قال:


> مهندس جزيت خيرا,,
> انت كنت قبل فترة نزلت 3 محاضرات في الحريق وقلت انو في تكملة لكني لم احصل الا لغاية المحاضرة الثالثة فقط فارجو منك تزويدي بالباقي وجزيت خيرا



المحاضرة الرابعة الان موجود بالفعل وعذا علي التاخير


----------



## محمد العطفي (12 ديسمبر 2013)

eng.hamadaa قال:


> بش مهندس المعطفي ياريت لو ترفقنا الشرح ده على شكل ملف pdf مثلا لكي تعم الفائدة اكثر
> وشكراً



عنيا ليك وطلبك بفضل الله وتوفيقه تم تحقيقه 
تقدر تدخل علي الموضوع ده وهتجد كل ما تريد ان شاء الله 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/372979-lectures-in-design


----------



## zanitty (13 ديسمبر 2013)

محمد العطفي قال:


> المحاضرة الرابعة الان موجود بالفعل وعذا علي التاخير



جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## meto101 (14 ديسمبر 2013)

بصراحة انا عاجز عن الشكر والامتنان ..علي هذة المعلومات القيمة جدا ..واللي تخلي اي مهندس يبدا شغل فية الحريق بمجرد مذاكرتة لخلاصة شرحك ...بصراحة ربنا يبارك فية ويزيد من علمة ..


----------



## محمد العطفي (16 ديسمبر 2013)

meto101 قال:


> بصراحة انا عاجز عن الشكر والامتنان ..علي هذة المعلومات القيمة جدا ..واللي تخلي اي مهندس يبدا شغل فية الحريق بمجرد مذاكرتة لخلاصة شرحك ...بصراحة ربنا يبارك فية ويزيد من علمة ..



الله يكرمك ويبارك فيك ويتقبل مننا جميعا ويجعل عملنا خالصا لوجه الكريم واللهم لك الحمد علي كل نعمه 
اللهم امين


----------



## توكل محمد (20 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا أخى الكريم


----------



## godat7 (7 فبراير 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (14 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## abdelsalamn (20 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير ياباشمهندس محمد


----------



## ammj2008 (27 فبراير 2014)

شكرا جزيلا لكم اخوانى مهندسى شركة smg


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (1 مارس 2014)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله 
وفقكم الله و زادكم من فضله و علمه و محبة خلقه


----------



## abdallahazzam1978 (4 مارس 2014)

نريد طريقة تصميم شبكة الحريق المغلقة closed loop system


----------



## تامر النجار (6 مارس 2014)

ياريت ياهندسة تلبى طلب المهندس abdallah azzam ضرورى تصميم الشبكات المغلقة والgridاسس التصميم وsizing


----------



## ABKRENO (6 مارس 2014)

*كل الشكر للمهندس محمد العطفي وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله الخير على الفائدة*


----------



## عوض بسيونى (10 مارس 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ده رون (22 مارس 2014)

السلام عليكم ...
هل تستخدم هذا نوع (ثالث هو الـ [FONT=arial, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]FOAM SYSTEM ) في كراج وقف سيارات في السرداب الابنية؟؟[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]وما هو المرجع المستند(NFPA Reference)
مع شكر [/FONT]​


----------



## ده رون (22 مارس 2014)

*استخدامات foam system*

السلام عليكم ...
هل تستخدم هذا نوع (ثالث هو الـ FOAM SYSTEM ) في كراج وقف سيارات في السرداب الابنية؟؟
وما هو المرجع المستند(NFPA Reference)
مع شكر ​


----------



## alaa ramadan (30 أبريل 2014)

فعلا ربنا يجزيك عنا كل خير و نشكرك على المجهود اللى فوق الرائع و ربنا يجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك اللهم امين ...


----------



## alaa ramadan (30 أبريل 2014)

اخى الكريم م/محمد العطفى والله انى احبك فى الله وانا سعيد جدا بمعرفة مهندس على خلق مثلك واكرر للك انى استفدت منك الكثير خلقا و علما
واسأل الله ان يجعل هذا العلم والمعرفة فى ميزان حسناتك
ووفقك الله لما يحبة ويرضاة .


----------



## engameera (4 مايو 2014)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## eng.tarekkamal (11 مايو 2014)

المهندس / محمد العطفى ... بارك الله فيك و فى مجهودك 
و مشكووور على المحاضرات و المعلومات القيمة 
و ياريت لو فى معلومات عن انظمة Water Spray " Deluge Systems " , Pre- Action Systems , Dry System
علشان تكتمل الصورة للانظمة 
و جزاك الله كل خير 
اخوك / طارق كمال


----------



## محمد العطفي (17 مايو 2014)

alaa ramadan قال:


> اخى الكريم م/محمد العطفى والله انى احبك فى الله وانا سعيد جدا بمعرفة مهندس على خلق مثلك واكرر للك انى استفدت منك الكثير خلقا و علما
> واسأل الله ان يجعل هذا العلم والمعرفة فى ميزان حسناتك
> ووفقك الله لما يحبة ويرضاة .


الله يكرمك ويبارك فيك واحبك الله الذي احببتني فيه والله انا الي شرفت بحضرتك ونسال الله القبول والاخلاص


----------



## fahmy_50 (17 مايو 2014)

بارك الله فيك وجازاك الله خيرا


----------



## arefmohmed (17 مايو 2014)

بارك الله لك وجزاك كل خير وزادك من علمه وفضله


----------



## محمد هداية (1 يونيو 2014)

ربنا يزيدك و يوسع عليك من فضله ما شاء الله


----------



## محمد العطفي (6 يونيو 2014)

محمد هداية قال:


> ربنا يزيدك و يوسع عليك من فضله ما شاء الله


اللهم امين نحن واياكم والجميع ان شاء الله


----------



## إسلام بن عبدالظاهر (7 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس محمد العطفي 
بارك الله فى اهلك ومالك


----------



## ramey114 (10 يونيو 2014)

السلام عليكم اولا شكر جدا على الموضوع الرئع دة لكن انا لى طلب و هو كيف احدد كمية المياة المستخدمة لى احطياتى الحريق او الخزان و كمان زمن عشان اصمم حجم الخزان علية


----------



## محمد بيان (20 يونيو 2014)

مشكور


----------



## محمد بيان (20 يونيو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (21 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير ان شاء الله تعالى


----------



## محمد بيان (22 يونيو 2014)

thanks


----------



## pure secure (23 يونيو 2014)

يا اخى انت ربنا هيباركلك ان شاء الله


----------



## Kashmar (29 يونيو 2014)

شكرا جزيلا 
ربنا يبارك لك


----------



## AHMADBHIT (6 يوليو 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد العطفي (10 يوليو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا وكل عام وانتم بخير ونفعنا الله واياكم بالخير دائما


----------



## ابو روزماري (17 يوليو 2014)

جزيتم خيرا


----------



## eng.amoudi (18 يوليو 2014)

العطفي اعطف علينا في التكييف :75:


----------



## eng20mohammed22 (20 يوليو 2014)

الحمد للة


----------



## eng20mohammed22 (20 يوليو 2014)




----------



## ابو ايدي (25 يوليو 2014)

تسلم ياباش مهندس، وتشكر كتير علي مجهودك النبيل...


----------



## أكرم حمزه (27 يوليو 2014)

ألف شكر يأستاذ محمد العطفي وبارك الله فيك وكثر الله من أمثالك وتقبل الله طاعاتكم وعيد فطر سعيد وكل عام وأنتم بألف خير


----------



## البراء سامح (27 يوليو 2014)

بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك والى الامام دائما باذن الله


----------



## محمد العطفي (31 يوليو 2014)

*كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير ونفع الله بنا وبكم الامة الاسلامية *


----------



## عوض مبارك (3 أغسطس 2014)

في البدء اشكرك اخي محمد على المعلومات المفيدة في منظومة شبكة الحريق واقول لك عيد مبارك وكل وانت بالف خير ودائما انت تطلعنا في هذة المنظومة ولو تكرمت اخي محمد لو تطلعنا عن تمديدات مواسير الحريق في الموقع الخارجي للمبنى من حيت عزلها وكم المسافة التي تدفن فيها في الارض وغيرها حيت اني اعمل حاليا استشاري ميكانيكي لمشروع مستشفى الامل الخيري للاورام وجزاك اللة خيرا.


----------



## محمود محمد حازم (3 أغسطس 2014)

هو الكومنت بتاعي اتمسح ليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## file123 (4 أغسطس 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


​​


----------



## ندهى (8 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا ليك يابشمهندس محمد استفدت كتير من موضوع حضرتك


----------



## mohamed esmail abd (11 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## arefmohmed (14 أغسطس 2014)

نبارك للمهندس العاطفى على ما رزقه الله ربنا يبارك فى المولودة ويجعلها قرة عينك ومبروك يا ابو بيسان


----------



## ياسر حسن (23 أغسطس 2014)

الف شكر وجزاكم الله خيرا وجعاه في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## mohamed20100 (10 سبتمبر 2014)

كيف يتم تصميم شبكة co2 ضرورررررررررررررررى


----------



## م محمد المصرى (10 سبتمبر 2014)

مجهود رائع يامهندس


----------



## محمد البخشوان (18 سبتمبر 2014)

ممتاز


----------



## azmerald (21 سبتمبر 2014)

الف الف شكر فعلا موضوع جميل وطرح رائع جزاكم الله خير بس كنت حابة اسال عن الكتاب هو فين ياترى ومنين نحصل عليه ؟؟؟؟وشكرا


----------



## عوض بسيونى (27 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hikal007 (28 سبتمبر 2014)

كل الشكر والتقدير والعرفان للمهندس الجليل محمد العطفى على هذا الكم الوفير من العلم الذى قدمه واستمر فى تقديمه لأكثر من عامين خلال هذا الموضوع والشكر موصول لموضوعك الأخر للمحاضرات المرتبه


----------



## عبدالمجيد خليفه (2 أكتوبر 2014)

بصراحة انت مهندس رائع على الرغم من انى الموضوع فى غير عملى ولكن استفدت كثيرا وحبيت الموضوع وشكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد العطفي (8 أكتوبر 2014)

hikal007 قال:


> كل الشكر والتقدير والعرفان للمهندس الجليل محمد العطفى على هذا الكم الوفير من العلم الذى قدمه واستمر فى تقديمه لأكثر من عامين خلال هذا الموضوع والشكر موصول لموضوعك الأخر للمحاضرات المرتبه


جزاك الله خيرا م هيكل علي الكلام الرائع واحمد الله ان وفقنا في تقديم ذلك فالاستمرارية تاتي من توفيق الله عز وجل ونسال الله دوامها 
الله تقبل منا ومن الجميع والملتقي مليئ بالخبرات التي نشهد لهم بالعطاء ونحسبهم علي خير وهم قدوتي في ذلك وفق الله الجميع


----------



## saddam ateeg (20 أكتوبر 2014)

jzakom allah kool khair ya rb
sorry i cant type in arabic


----------



## eng.tamermosa (4 نوفمبر 2014)

ربنا يباركلك ياهندسة


----------



## أسد البراري (18 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## walat1977 (18 نوفمبر 2014)

لا مانع


----------



## Safety007 (20 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## المهندس الحالم (20 نوفمبر 2014)

على أى أساس يتم تحديد K Factor
هناك قيم K Factor كثيرة 
مثل 5.6 أو 8 أو 11.2 أو 14 أو 16.8 أو 25 
هل فى جدول أو توصيات فى الكود بتوضح طريقة الاختيار حسب ظروف المكان ولا دى متروكة للمصمم ولا ايه بالظبط؟


----------



## المرعب 22 (20 نوفمبر 2014)

صراحة الموضوع روعة يا باشمهندس واصل واصل ربنا يبارك فيك ويجزيك خير


----------



## مجدي كراجة (20 نوفمبر 2014)

م. محمد العطفي 

مشكور على الموضوع الرائع جداااا 
وتماه ان موضوع عن غرف المضخات ومشكورررررررر


----------



## Fumanshi (24 نوفمبر 2014)

*تسلممممممممم يا باشمهندس عطفي .. ربنا يسعدك
منتظرين باقي الموضوع يا هندسة*


----------



## hassanabdohassan (25 نوفمبر 2014)

الله ينور عليك دنيا وآخره
ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك
شخصيا استفدت من المعلومات الجميله وطريقه الشرح المبسطه ,بالرغم من عدم اختصاصي في هذا المجال
لك الشكر اجزله


----------



## eng-mb (25 نوفمبر 2014)

ربنا يجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك مجهود طيب مهندسنا الكريم بارك الله فيك


----------



## hishaa3 (25 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي الاهتمام


----------



## مروان هانى (2 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس محمد


----------



## simko (2 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا استاذ محمد 
شكرا جزيلا
:20:


----------



## Muhammad Mech (26 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## mohmtx (27 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باش الشرح مفيد وباخلاص :20::75:


----------



## ESSAM KANDEEL (29 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرررررررررررررررررا جزيلا على المجهود الكبير وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## wad_mazag (1 يناير 2015)

مجهود وشغل ممتااااااااااااااااااز استفدت منو جداااااااااا


----------



## shikohits (4 يناير 2015)

الاخ المهندس محمد العطفى لك التحية والاحترام على هذه المعلومات القيمة
بارك الله فيك وذادك علما ​


----------



## ابو مشبب271 (24 يناير 2015)

شكرا


----------



## ENG.Ra'ed Hammouri (27 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني عندي استفسار عن معنى ال node في برنامج ال elite , يعني لما امشي من آخر رشاش الى المضخة على رسمة ال AutoCAD متى بعتبر انه الان لازم احسب نقطة جديدة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## enwaijee (1 فبراير 2015)

ان تصل متاخراً خير من الا تصل 
تابعت محاضراتكم واستمتعت جدا من اطلاعاتي ..فلكم جزيل الشكر المهندس محمد والمهندس سيد وكل السادة المهندسين .فشكرا لكم على معلوماتكم القيمة .


----------



## محمد المصرى 2015 (8 فبراير 2015)

انا مهندس ميكانيكا ولكنى كنت اعمل فى مجال الصيانة ولاول مرة بشتغل fire والله انت يا مهندس محمد العطى افدتنى كثيرا ولك فضل لى وجزاك الله خير


----------



## Eng_Wael_Jouda (11 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## tarek gamarec (5 مارس 2015)

شكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## راضي راضي (6 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله خير وبارك فيك وابسط لك في الرزق والعلم


----------



## راضي راضي (6 مارس 2015)

*تمناياتي لم/ محمد العطفي بدوام الصحة والعافية والخير ان شاء الله*

:3:جزاك الله خير وبارك فيك وابسط لك في الرزق والعلم


----------



## محمد العطفي (11 مارس 2015)

ENG.Ra'ed Hammouri قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اخواني عندي استفسار عن معنى ال node في برنامج ال elite , يعني لما امشي من آخر رشاش الى المضخة على رسمة ال AutoCAD متى بعتبر انه الان لازم احسب نقطة جديدة وجزاكم الله خيرا


ال node المقصود بها هو اي تغير يحدث في المسار من اخر رشاش في منطقة ال most remote area من تغير في التدفق او تغير في القطر او تغير في الlevel او تغير في friction هذا هو معني ال node باختصار


----------



## ahmed2722007 (16 مارس 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابوطالب الشامي (28 مارس 2015)

مشكورين


----------



## ibrahim982 (17 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير​
​


----------



## sunrise770 (3 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك


----------



## محمد العطفي (23 مايو 2015)

السلام عليكم جميعا 
بفضل الله تم الانتهاء من جميع المحاضرات فيديو وموضحة بطريقة تسهل علي الجميع الفهم بعون الله تعالي 
نسال الله التوفيق للجميع 
المحاضرات كلها من خلال هذا الموضوع 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t467057.html


----------



## ahmedhani (27 مايو 2015)

شكرا


----------



## ahmedhani (27 مايو 2015)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## abdelsalamn (3 أغسطس 2015)

جزاك الله خير ا


----------



## ahmedraof (4 أغسطس 2015)

*جزاكم الله كل خير علي هذا المجهود المبذول وادعو الله عز وجل ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم*



محمد العطفي قال:


> ملف الاتوكاد موجود واتمني الكل يستفيد
> انظر المرفقات


 مشكور


----------



## ahmedraof (4 أغسطس 2015)

مشكور


----------



## ahmedraof (4 أغسطس 2015)

محمد العطفي قال:


> ملف الاتوكاد موجود واتمني الكل يستفيد
> انظر المرفقات



مشكور


----------



## اسلام القماش (2 أكتوبر 2015)

اولا اشكر اخي وصاحبي وعشره لن تنسي اخي العطفي علي المجهود المبذول واقول له انت وحشتنا كتير والله اني احبك في الله ربنا يوفقك في حياتك ويجعلك دائما سباق في فعل الخير ورزقك بالذريه الصالحه 

ثانيا: اشكر كل مسئول علي المنتدي واقدم احترامي وتحياتي لكل مهندس مشارك في هذا المنتدي


----------



## hewa_mhamad36 (3 ديسمبر 2015)

اتمنى ان يوفقك الله و تزودنا الكود و امثلة عملية على تصميم و توزيع نظام الحريف في الفنادق و شكراً


----------



## محمد العطفي (7 سبتمبر 2016)

السلام عليكم جميعا ومعذرة علي الانقطاع طول هذه الفترة وان شاء الله نعود مرة اخري الي هذا الصرح العظيم


----------



## aliali9 (22 سبتمبر 2016)

مشكور جدا يامهندس محمد بجد انتا وضحت لي معلومات كثيرة جدا ورتبتها لي


----------



## aliali9 (22 سبتمبر 2016)

المهندس محمد العطفي نشكرك باخلاص لتفانيك في ايصال المعلمومات المهمه لنا والله ادعو الله لك بظاهر الغيب لاني احبك في الله لا اعرفك صحيح ولكن من اسلوبك بالشرح وحرصك علي ان الكل يستفيد من المعلومات هذا بجد يدل علي اخلاصك والله لايوجد من شخصيتك الا القليل حفظك الله ورعاك


----------



## م. عادل عبدالله (25 سبتمبر 2016)

جزاك الله كل خير معلومات قيمة جدا


----------



## alaabogoda (3 أكتوبر 2016)

محمد العطفي قال:


> السلام عليكم جميعا ومعذرة علي الانقطاع طول هذه الفترة وان شاء الله نعود مرة اخري الي هذا الصرح العظيم


جزاك الله كل خير وأدام عليك الصحة والعافية..أخوك الأصغر وتلميذك علاء الدين


----------



## alaabogoda (3 أكتوبر 2016)

أشكر الأستاذ الفاضل الباشمهندس محمد العطفي 
والتحية لكل القائمين بالمنتدي من مشرفين اعضاء ..
طلب بسيط :
لو أمكن جمع الشرح كله في ملف واحد من احد الاعضاء ولكم الشكر..


----------



## احمد عرابى احمد (7 أكتوبر 2016)

السلام عليكم 
المهندس محمد العطفى 
بعد التحيه والشكر 
ارجو من حضرتك توضيح موضوع الضغط للرشاشات والصناديق فى حاله استخدام (combined sys) فهل يتم جمع ضغط الرشاشات + ضغط الصناديق او كيفيه الحسابات ف الطريقتين اى عند الحساب على اليت فى نظام الرشاشات يكون الناتج مثلا 6 بار وعند حساب الصناديق على الاليت يكون الناتج مثلا 6 بار هل معنى هذا ان الشبكه تكون 12 بار ام كيف تكون حسابات هذا النظام وشكرا


----------



## Farraj3000 (25 نوفمبر 2016)

لو تكرمت يا مهندس لو في مجال تنزل سيكشن في fittings المطلوب لوصلة الرشاش مع المواسير


----------



## مصري حلو (27 نوفمبر 2016)

حلو جدا جدا


----------



## Alemam Alsideg (22 يناير 2017)

مشكووووور باشمهندس محمد ان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Alemam Alsideg (22 يناير 2017)

أخي الكريم باشمهندس محمد العطفي أقسم بالله إنك رجل تحب الخير للناس وأعلم أن لكل نجاح أعداء إما بسبب أو بدون سبب 
وأقول لك لايضر السحاب نبح الكلاب وأنا آسف أن اقول مثل هذه الجملة في مكان أن أتشرف أن أكون جزء منه 
ولكم جزيل الشكر وخاصة للأخ الباشمهندس محمد العطفي


----------



## alaabogoda (24 يناير 2017)

أستاذ الأجيال العطفي 
بارك الله فيك وجعله الله علما ينتفع به يوم لاينفع مال ولابنون.:34:


----------



## MAJEDELSAEY (24 يناير 2017)

_

جزاك اللة خير مهندس محمد العطفى _​​


----------



## walat77 (8 فبراير 2017)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن برعى (3 أبريل 2017)

حفظكم الله


----------



## ايمن برعى (3 أبريل 2017)

يرفع الله الذين امنو ا منكم والذين اتوا العلم درجات


----------



## ايمن برعى (3 أبريل 2017)

الله يحفظكم جميعا


----------



## Amr Tito Mohamed (8 أبريل 2017)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس


----------



## محمد العطفي (2 يوليو 2017)

السلام عليكم جميعا ​اسعد الله صباحكم ​بص بقي يا هندسة ...خد بقي الكبسولة دي في الحسابات الهيدروليكية ​




&#55357;&#56832;​.​اول حاجة تبقي عارف يعني ايه حسابات مش مجرد انك تنزل المف او تروح تسمع فيديو وخلاص ...انما لازم تبقي فاهم انت هتستخدم برنامج ال ELITE FIRE ليه وفايدته ايه :​ركز بقي معايا وخد الخطوات دي :​
1- اسمع الفيديو ده وافهم يعني ايه حسابات 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmtkSKaOv4o
2- بعد كدة نزل الملفات الي في اللينك ده ( هيساعد معاك في انك تفهم اكتر ) كمان هتلاقي فيه برنامح الايليت مع الكراك بتاعه وملف فيه معادلات هازن ويليم ( واوعي تقولي مش عارف مين هازن ويليم 



&#55357;&#56832;



&#55357;&#56832;
https://mega.nz/…
3- بعد كدة نزل الملف ده الي هتلاقي فيهم شرح البرنامج في ملف شرح هيعجبك جدا ان شاء الله 
https://mega.nz/…
4- سطب البرنامج & اطبع ملف الشرح & بعدهم اسمع شرح البرنامج من الفيديو ده 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKWqw_OIOIQ
5- الخطوة الاخيرة نزل المف ده في مشروع معمول بيه حسابات وكمان فيه الحل بتاعه علي برنامج ELITE FIRE وبكدة تكون انت خدت كبسولة مركزة في حسابات الحريق




&#55357;&#56846;
https://mega.nz/…
6- ده بقي رابط تنزل منه برنامج لكود NFPA بحيث تكون عملية البحث عن المعلومة سهلة وبسيطة ( هو اصدار قديم بس هيفيدك انك تلاقي حاجة سهلة تدور بيها علي المعلومة)
https://mega.nz/…
اذا عجبك البوست اعمل ليه شير وخلي غيرك يستفيد 
ولو ما عجبكش يبقي فكك منه ولا كانك شوفته 



&#55357;&#56835;



&#55357;&#56835;.
ما تنساش تقرء البوستات الي علي الصفحة علشان تعرف ترتب افكارك كويس .
https://www.facebook.com/MohamedElatfyEducationPage/
دمتم جميعا بخير​


----------



## malek.saeed (8 أغسطس 2017)

مشكو علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## م. عادل عبدالله (12 أغسطس 2017)

تسلم ياباشمهندس على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## المهندس سليم اليمن (18 سبتمبر 2017)

مشكور


----------



## محمد العطفي (20 ديسمبر 2017)

اغلب الجداول والثوابت في تصميم انظمة مكافحة الحريق في اول كومنت في الرابط ده :https://www.facebook.com/EliteCorporation.Contracting/photos/a.308928702903299.1073741828.249843548811815/351235752005927/?type=3&theaterبالتوفيق للجميع​


----------



## محمد العطفي (23 ديسمبر 2017)

اسعد الله صباحكم 
لمعرفة الفرق بين مضخات الحريق وكيفية اختيار المضخة اسمع المقطع ده من الفيديو :
https://www.youtube.com/watch…مناسب للباقة علشان ما تقلقش 



&#55357;&#56835;



&#55357;&#56836;
اذا عجبك الفيديو شير وخلي غيرك يستفيد 
ومتنساش تعمل subscribe للقناة .
#كل_يوم_معلومة_جديدة 
#الصفوة_عنوان_التميز​


----------



## محمد العطفي (24 ديسمبر 2017)

انظمة الاطفاء بالغازات من الانظمة المهمة في تصميم اعمال الحريق ومن ضمن هذه الانظمة نظام الاطفاء بال FM200 .
مواصافاته وشروط تصميمه هتلاقيهم في الفيديو ده :
https://www.youtube.com/watch…مناسب للباقة علشان ما تقلقش 



&#55357;&#56835;



&#55357;&#56836;
اذا عجبك الفيديو شير وخلي غيرك يستفيد 
ومتنساش تعمل subscribe للقناة .
#كل_يوم_معلومة_جديدة 
#الصفوة_عنوان_التميز​


----------



## محمد العطفي (30 ديسمبر 2017)

تبدء ازاي الحصر من علي الاوتوكاد 
وتعمل جداول كميات ازاي 
وايه الحاجات المهمة في التصميم تاخد بالك منها وانت بتحصر 
كل الاجابات ع الاسئلة دي في الفيديو الي في الرابط ده :​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLqg7Rvx_Pc&t=1s
ونقول تاني مناسب للباقة علشان ما تقلقش 



&#55357;&#56835;



&#55357;&#56836;
اذا عجبك الفيديو اعمل شير وخلي غيرك يستفيد 
ومتنساش تعمل subscribe للقناة .
#كل_يوم_معلومة_جديدة 
#الصفوة_عنوان_التميز​


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (7 يناير 2018)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمد العطفي (13 يناير 2018)

كورس تصميم الانظمة الصحية بكامل مكوناته علي قناة الصفوة .
للمتميز المهندس محمد نجم 
13 محاضرة كلهم شرح ونقاشات فنية ومراجعات من الكود .
الرابط اول كومنت في اللينك ده 
https://www.facebook.com/EliteCorpo...9843548811815/359901864472649/?type=3&theater

#كل_يوم_معلومة_جديدة
#الصفوة_عنوان_التميز​


----------



## محمد العطفي (21 فبراير 2018)

اللهم لك الحمد حمدا كثيرا 
قناة تعليمية عليها افضل الامور الفنية الخاصة بمجالنا 
SHARE & SUBSCRIBE
https://www.youtube.com/cha…/UCnjyeVcJxofo23lM-JMqbtg/videos
​
[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.15)]









[/COLOR]

اللهم لك الحمد حمدا كثيرا 
قناة تعليمية عليها افضل الامور الفنية الخاصة بمجالنا 
SHARE & SUBSCRIBE
https://www.youtube.com/cha…/UCnjyeVcJxofo23lM-JMqbtg/videos
​
[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.15)]







[/COLOR]


----------



## abdelsalamn (12 فبراير 2019)

جزاك الله كل خير​
​


----------



## ياسر العزي (26 أكتوبر 2019)

Thank You Very Much


----------

